# Canadian DVC Members - 198 - List on Page 1



## yxe dad

Hi,
I'm wondering if there is already a thread going listing Canadian only DVC members?
I've recently bought into the AKV and would like to know how many of us there are from the "frozen north" who prefer to spend our vacation time with Mickey!
I know of a thread on the DVC forums asking for DIS DVC members to count themselves. As Canadians we may have different issues that come up. It may be helpful to have a list of Members that are in the same boat, or at least the same country for us new DVC Members to lean on? Just a thought!
Thanks for reading,
Shayne

*Here's the LIST*

ABCanada, abdmom, Agent j, ahalla, albertagirl, a.little.goofy, amber@eastlink.ca, Aubie881

bababear 50, bbangel, bbrnca, bdtracey, belle1627, Betty X, BitsnBearsMom, blizzard, bluenosemickey, Buffetboy, b-1

CanadianDH, Canadian Disney Mom, candielips, candizfan, capricornview, CdnKayDee, cdn ears,Cdn Tink, Chester's Mum, Chickkypoo, claire ont, cpbjgc, Cruiser1969, cslittle999

daddio, daver, Dave McCullough, dhluvsDisney, disEAR, disnanny, disney0210, disney 180, Disney Dad Canada, disneyfreak89, Disney Kim, disneykins, Disney Mama, disyady, DougEMG, DSW96, Dream Chasers, drskw, dsneygirl, Dutchsmommy, dvcdisney, dvc deernut

Eeyoreloverforever, Eveningsong, explorer1977

farmboy&farmergirl, Fellowship9798, flexo, fraser2009, frozenmickey, f4disneyfan

garytam, Goofy's apprentice, granolacruncher11

Ham Ham, happydvcmember, HaveBLT WillTravel, hematite153, hfxcawin, hockeymom, Hockey Mom KQ, holidaygirl, howboutnow, House of Mouse Fan

iluveeyore, Ilyo, Inga

Jamester, jenkh, joech, jmtf2004, jtaylor123, Jump4Joy8390

Katscradle, keaster, kevinedenmarg, KiKi Mouse, Kurby

LadyKay, Lalita, LauraLap, leannwith3, LeeFamily, Leitadala, lisaviolet, lordnamis, louise-montreal, Louiepipbgeeco, lulukate

mackeyapp, madge62, maryann4086, Meaghanqt, mickeymorse, michellev, mickeywho?, MikeJ, mike2023, MJGirl, MomDad&2boys, mommylo, mommy-2-princesses, mom_rules, monkeyknuckler, montrealdisneylovers, MtlFire, murcor, My 2 Princesses

nagel, narmforever, Newcastle, Nigel8600, NikP, nluvwithmickey, nutc4disney

okw2012, OnMedic, On the Lake, ont/ohana, Oshawa, OvertheRainbow

papertraveller, peacefrogdog, perfectparanoia, petbren, pinner 33, PixieNorth, pkitty, Polarone, polyhm83, Poppins62, pxlbarrel

Raptorfan, realfam, RevKjb, rmherder, Rob & Jan, RookieMouse

satman1962, Saratoga Souris, Scratch 42, sean-1966, sechelf, sev, Sharptooth, Shelebeen, Sheribo, skiloff, snarfieca, sparky309442, Splash Mom, ssrdvcmember, Stefanspops, supernurse99, surfer ed, susanv

tabetha, TagsMissy, tbay, tgropp, tigger&mickey, tiggerrr, tiggerrulz, Tiger926, tink1969, TLPL, tmli, tobidisney, Torontogal, Treft Family, TressyB

U2FanHfx, Ukie Mouse

vikkii19, Vodo

walkena, WDWBOB1, WDWcanuck, wdwr, Wilec

xipetotec

yxe dad

3guysandagal, 4boys4us, 4stroke

*For those of you looking for more info I got the following link to Mousesavers, it's a bit of a read but a lot of great info!*
http://www.mousesavers.com/dvc.html#intro


----------



## Scratch42

Welcome Home!

Yes, there was a thread a while back but really there are no great issues except to enjoy it!

j


----------



## TreesyB

Welcome Home!  My issue is not only Canadian related.... addonitis is something all DVC'ers have to deal with at one point or another... Really wish I could afford more points!  Or justify it


----------



## satman1962

Hi There!

We love Disney and the DVC!


----------



## cpbjgc

Welcome Home! (Though I guess they'll just say Jambo at AKV).

I have to admit, my next case of addonitis is likely going to be treated by an AKV purchase as well. Enjoy DVC, I know we really do!


----------



## dhluvsDisney

Welcome Home!  We just cured a case of addonitis here recently!  We just love our DVC!


----------



## Joann

Me and hubby are talking about buying into DVC ...he seems really intrested I am leaning toward AKV !!!


----------



## DutchsMommy

We just bought into SSR and are taking our first trip home in May.  We are really excited about being DVCrs!


----------



## sean-1966

Welcome Home Eh!  Watch the add-on-itis, it'll get you every time.


----------



## Disney_Mama

We bought DVC in 2005 and have had two DVC vacations.  First one was at BWV and second at SSR.  They were both by far the best Disney vacations we have ever had.  We are so happy to have invested into DVC and look forward to buying more points some day..... WELCOME HOME


----------



## surfer_ed

Wlecome aboard.  We bought in 2005 as well and have gone the SSR, BCV and recently Vero.  

I have the bug too and am thinking hard about AKV.


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

Welcome home!!

As with everyone else my only issue is the dreaded addonitis - might have to look at adding on some pts at aklv!


----------



## dsneygirl

We bought a resale VWL in summer of 2005 and have already been to SSR, OKW, BCV, VWL and DL on points.  2 other trips on tap.  Definitely will be adding on at some point, maybe when kid #2 appears.


----------



## explorer1977

We bought a resale at HHI last year and have already been hit by addonitis twice, once at SSR and once at AKV.  We had 4 contracts but just sold our original HHI.  We love our DVC and it is one of the best decisions we have made for our families future enjoyment.


----------



## Torontogal

Welcome home! Love my DVC membership - it is the BEST!


----------



## tobidisney

We love our DVC and as corney as the adds may sound....we too"wish we had done it sooner".  We have used our DVC to the max, I have borrowed so many points, my sister ( also a memeber) has transferred points to me and now I am adding on more points.

I think as canadians the "yanks" don't appreciate the exchange rate that we have to pay and the major expedition to "get down there"

We recently stayed at HHI and loved it and will return.  Flying from Buffalo is the best bet ( if you are not driving) but I always laugh to myself when I hear of people "driving 7 hours just to get there!!!" ( dont we wish)

welcome.


----------



## murcor

tobidisney said:


> I think as canadians the "yanks" don't appreciate the exchange rate that we have to pay and the major expedition to "get down there"


 Your right  

Its not cheap to fly with a family to get down there so we try to have enough pts for at least 10 - 12 days.  This year we are going for 16  
I cant wait...too bad its not until Jan !


----------



## yxe dad

Hey, can anyone help with adding on points? I'm live in Sask so I had to purchase into the AKV while in Florida on my last trip. My question is now that I'm a member can I add-on points from home or do I still have to be in Florida.
Thanks,
Shayne


----------



## Kurby

Count us in on the Canucker list.

WE love disney and are brainwashing our daughter (18 mths) already  

we purchased 210 at AKV and can't wait until next year when we can book our first DVC trip.


I guess the only problem I have so far is the financing we get as Canadians.  I am not impressed that just because we don't live in the US and therefore don't have a credit score in the US we get standard rates.

so we'll be taking out a personal loan next year and paying it off and get the lower rates here - plus we won't be subject to the flexing dollar.

other then that - we're good to go.


----------



## dhluvsDisney

yxe dad said:


> Hey, can anyone help with adding on points? I'm live in Sask so I had to purchase into the AKV while in Florida on my last trip. My question is now that I'm a member can I add-on points from home or do I still have to be in Florida.
> Thanks,
> Shayne



Very Very likely you can only add-on while in Florida.  We are in Manitoba, and we can only add on while in Florida.  The only province I know of that can add on from home is Ontario, and that is because the population, and the number of people they have buying, warrents them to do the proper real estate registration thing.  Sorry.


----------



## mackeyapp

Hi to all from another DVC owner.  We had our first trip home Dec/Jan and it was wonderful.  We split our 2 week stay between SSR and BCV.   We are so happy we decided to take the plunge and look forward to TWO TRIPS coming up, but not soon enough.


----------



## walkena

....our second DVC trip home is coming up in 30 days...


----------



## a.little.goofy

Welcome Home

We purchased SSR in December 2006, looking forward to our first trip "home" on April 28th.  We have already booked BCV for Oct/07


----------



## ont/ohana

We love our DVC too . Have had stays at SSR, OKW and BCV with another SSR trip coming soon.  Spoke to our guide yesterday to add on another 100 points.


----------



## TLPL

surfer_ed said:


> Wlecome aboard.  We bought in 2005 as well and have gone the SSR, BCV and recently Vero.
> 
> I have the bug too and am thinking hard about AKV.



What's the best way to get to Vero Beach and Hilton Head Island?  How far are they from here? ( I live in Niagara Falls)

I like taking the plane from Buffalo to Orlando when I visit WDW, but I have no idea how to get to the other two locations.


----------



## cslittle999

TLPL said:


> What's the best way to get to Vero Beach and Hilton Head Island?  How far are they from here? ( I live in Niagara Falls)
> 
> I like taking the plane from Buffalo to Orlando when I visit WDW, but I have no idea how to get to the other two locations.


Vero Beach is around 160 km southeast of Orlando so flying to Orlando and renting a car is probably the simplest. Hilton Head is around 1500 km from Niagara Falls. The closest major city is Savannah, GA. It's about 60 km drive.


----------



## Disney Kim

We are going in Sept and are taking a tour of the resorts they are selling, I was considering cancelling our trip and using that money to buy some points but decided to go anyways, We got the 40% code for Ploynesian and I figure when we buy DVC we probably won't end up staying there as it isn't one of the resorts...

So, I was wondering to people who have already bought, 
Did you find that with disney because you don't have a US credit score its unlikey to get perferred financing??

I was thinking of buying a small contract so I would not have to finance (don't really want 14.5%).. But I would like SSR or AKL which don't really go for resale as often...


----------



## cslittle999

We financed our purchased with our secured line of credit. It is currently at 6%. Canadian interest rates are much lower than American ones.


----------



## hematite153

Also a Canadian DVC member.  We purchased SSR about a year ago.  We'd love to add on at AKV, also, but can't find the money at the moment.  (We'll just have to hope for cancellations at 7 months.)


----------



## dsneygirl

Disney Kim said:


> We are going in Sept and are taking a tour of the resorts they are selling, I was considering cancelling our trip and using that money to buy some points but decided to go anyways, We got the 40% code for Ploynesian and I figure when we buy DVC we probably won't end up staying there as it isn't one of the resorts...
> 
> So, I was wondering to people who have already bought,
> Did you find that with disney because you don't have a US credit score its unlikey to get perferred financing??
> 
> I was thinking of buying a small contract so I would not have to finance (don't really want 14.5%).. But I would like SSR or AKL which don't really go for resale as often...


There are a tonne of SSR resales out there.  Check the link on the DVC page for The Timeshare Store.  AKL just started selling so I doubt there are resales for that yet.

If you can try to secure your own financing such as a line of credit.  You'll have a much lower interest rate and don't have to deal with a fluctuating exchange rate.


----------



## a.little.goofy

I agree about securing your financing here.  If the dollar takes a tumble again it will up your overall costs. 

Good Luck


----------



## IcePrincess467

I am really interested in a DVC membership but I am having a hard time understanding all this "points" stuff. I understand that you purchase the membership for a flat rate (i think $15,000 around) but then do you have to buy points every year? How many points do you get with the $15,000? Help!!!


----------



## cslittle999

IcePrincess467 said:


> I am really interested in a DVC membership but I am having a hard time understanding all this "points" stuff. I understand that you purchase the membership for a flat rate (i think $15,000 around) but then do you have to buy points every year? How many points do you get with the $15,000? Help!!!


IcePrincess467 I suggest you read through the FAQ on wdwinfo, http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/faq.shtml, and if you still have questions post something on the DVC Operations board. You will get a wider array of opinions posting there.


----------



## Tabetha

Another Canadian DVC owner checking in.  I bought 200 VWL points last year, and have stayed at VWL and SSR so far.  I'm really looking forward to trying the AKL!  Love that place!


----------



## Disney Kim

Tabetha said:


> Another Canadian DVC owner checking in.  I bought 200 VWL points last year, and have stayed at VWL and SSR so far.  I'm really looking forward to trying the AKL!  Love that place!



Scooter is so cute!!

Here is our dogster page's

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/300386
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/344097

I wish they had a Disney Resort with a Doggy Darcare  Maybe oneday


----------



## F4disneyfan

DVC was the best thing we could have ever done and as stated before the only regret is not doing it sooner.


----------



## AZILLI

I'm really sorry to ask as this may be a stupid question. I'm really close to pulling the trigger on a DVC resort. My question revolves around the month I should be looking for. Normally we go off season, however my 4 yr old will start school so it's almost gauranteed I'll need to book peak periods. If I wanted to go lets say March should I purchase April points as I can book the home resort 11 monts prior. I have done all the reading and understand how everything works for the exception of this one point. I just want to be sure before I make this commitment.

Thanks


----------



## F4disneyfan

AZILLI said:


> I'm really sorry to ask as this may be a stupid question. I'm really close to pulling the trigger on a DVC resort. My question revolves around the month I should be looking for. Normally we go off season, however my 4 yr old will start school so it's almost gauranteed I'll need to book peak periods. If I wanted to go lets say March should I purchase April points as I can book the home resort 11 monts prior. I have done all the reading and understand how everything works for the exception of this one point. I just want to be sure before I make this commitment.
> 
> Thanks



We have a Feb use year and we travel in early Dec each year and just take the ids out of school to go we always tend to go the first couple weeks of Dec it is usualy pretty great in the weather department and the crowds tend to be quite low also. Even with kids in school there is no way in hell I would change the time of year we travel to Disney school be damned the kids are coming on holidays with us LOL.


----------



## hematite153

AZILLI said:


> If I wanted to go lets say March should I purchase April points as I can book the home resort 11 monts prior. I have done all the reading and understand how everything works for the exception of this one point.



Actually, when you book at 11 months you have to have points that will be useable at the time of travel.  The points don't have to be current at booking time.  So, you can get any UY that works for you.

We have an Aug UY because our two most likely disney times are late Aug or Dec/Jan.  By having an Aug UY the points are brand new for our first attempted trip and still fully bankable if we also miss the second window in a given year.  

Thus, my advice would be to figure out your most likely travel times and make some calculations around banking.  If you think you'll probably travel during March Break but might travel during the Christmas/New Year's break, then I'd recommend a Dec UY.  If you think you'll probably travel during March Break but might travel in the summer then I'd recommend a March UY.


----------



## petbren

Just counting myself in. 
We bought at BVW in Nov.  
1st trip home Nov/07.
Booking next week for March Break /08
Can't come fast enough for me.


----------



## snarfieca

Another Canadian DVCer here. We're from Manitoba & can only buy into or add-on while we're there. We have 15- points at VWL & have added on 15- points at SSR. We really like the flwxibilty of DVC. We have stayed at VB & HHI and Grand Californian at DL - all things we would never have done without DVC

 
Brenda
from MB


----------



## NARM Forever

Add me to the list.  Bought SSR in October 2006.  Have just come back from OKW, will be at SSR in December.  Still trying not to catch addonitis.  We've just inherited a cottage which needs loads of work - certainly an antidote for addonitis


----------



## bababear_50

Can a potential (honest ) DVC er jump on board? I AM CANADIAN 
Just waiting for that little piece of land in  Peterborough to sell so I can buy a small contract 110 points at OKW. 
Then I'll drive everyone nuts with all my questions


----------



## yxe dad

Looking like 28 DVC members so far, and a few who are close. I'm looking at adding on already and I haven't been a member for a month!!! Lets hope the tax refund is large.


----------



## F4disneyfan

yxe dad said:


> Looking like 28 DVC members so far, and a few who are close. I'm looking at adding on already and I haven't been a member for a month!!! Lets hope the tax refund is large.




 LOL ah yes addonitis we have suffered through a bout of this also and succumbed to teh illness and are now starting our 2nd add on this time at AKLV to go along with SSR and HHI.


----------



## garytam

Hi to all Canadian DVC owners

We bought into DVC in 2000 sight unseen.  It was one of the best investment I made, according to wife and kids    .  Also purchased BCV when it was announced.  Can't wait for CR DVC


----------



## pkitty

We bought at SSR in 2004 and just made our 3rd trip home. No regrets here!


----------



## granolacruncher11

First trip home for us is not until Dec.


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi everyone,

Owners at SSR and BWV.....obviously, eh?    Love it.  It was a ten year dream come true.  

Lisa


----------



## belle1627

Welcome home, and with the threat of snow tomorrow, I can tell you I wish I was there right now.  My dh (Cdn Prince Charming) and I own at OKW with an add on in our near future.  Can never have enough points!!!!



We added on at SSR!!!!


----------



## hockey mom

Add us to the list.

We bought SSR in July 2005. If I add on it will be for VWL. I love that place


----------



## pkitty

Welcome.

we've had our DVC for three years now and love it... It only took us 4 trips down to decide but WOW ! We did it and don't regret it one bit except we should have done it sooner. We got lucky with ours as well we saved just under 3000 grand Cdn and got the 50 year deal instead of the 40 or 38 year.  Just got back two weeks ago from SSR and had a great time basking in the sunshine. Next year we are planning to use the Adventurers Club portion of DVC and take a trip to Arizona to go horse back riding in the desert. Why not. Have fun with your DVC.

ALL STAR MUSIC
ALL STAR MOVIE
ALL STAR SPORT
ALL STAR POP
SSR
BOARDWALK
OLD KEY WEST
SSR


----------



## Daddio

Did somebody say DVC??? Did somebody say ADDONITIS???

Count me in for both


----------



## yxe dad

Up to 35!!!!


----------



## Nagle

We bought 160 points at AKV last month while at WDW. Already have a bad case of addonitis and seriously looking at 100 more points at member pricing.


----------



## Agent J

dh and i joined in 2004 - SSR first and then addonitis struck - first a little fever at bwv, then another small bout at SSR (with baby on the way we must have more points) and finally another tiny taste of bwv just to ensure we can get a standard studio every sept.

we hope the vaccine for addonitis is found soon or we'll be in big trouble if contemporary rumours are true  

dvc has been great for us - we've used dvc to take extended family to wdw and made a fabulous trade for a  stay in spain - we love it - i'm an obsessive trip planner so the point charts and calendars keep me busy and dh loves to hang out at the resorts 

just hoping our little ds6months doesn't rebel and demand universal studios instead - guess he can go on his own  

nice to see so many canucks are members!!!


----------



## yxe dad

Nagle said:


> We bought 160 points at AKV last month while at WDW. Already have a bad case of addonitis and seriously looking at 100 more points at member pricing.



Can anyone tell me how much member pricing would be to add on 100 pts at AKV. I have the exact same situation as Nagle, I bought 160 last month at the AKV and really want 100 more!!!!


----------



## bbangel

Just got the notice that I passed ROFR. So I will shortly be a full fledged owner at SSR!


----------



## Care

bbangel said:


> Just got the notice that I passed ROFR. So I will shortly be a full fledged owner at SSR!



Congratulations!


----------



## F4disneyfan

garytam said:


> Hi to all Canadian DVC owners
> 
> We bought into DVC in 2000 sight unseen.  It was one of the best investment I made, according to wife and kids    .  Also purchased BCV when it was announced.  Can't wait for CR DVC



 Apparently the rumour is now that the new CR building is going to be the Magic Kingdom Suites an all suites tower at the Contemporary.


----------



## Tabetha

Disney Kim said:


> Scooter is so cute!!
> 
> Here is our dogster page's
> 
> http://www.dogster.com/dogs/300386
> http://www.dogster.com/dogs/344097
> 
> I wish they had a Disney Resort with a Doggy Darcare  Maybe oneday




Aw, your guys are so cute, too!  I think a Doggie DVC is definately in order - like "Pluto and Pals" or something!


----------



## Nagle

> Can anyone tell me how much member pricing would be to add on 100 pts at AKV. I have the exact same situation as Nagle, I bought 160 last month at the AKV and really want 100 more!!!!




My wife called the other day and I believe the price quoted was $93 USD.


John


----------



## candizfan

We bought into SSR in September of 2004.  I have already added on once and would really like to buy into AKL.

I have issue with the current contest only being open to the American DVC members!

That really frosts my windows.


----------



## hematite153

candizfan said:


> I have issue with the current contest only being open to the American DVC members!
> 
> That really frosts my windows.



Agreed!


----------



## yxe dad

39 and counting


----------



## cdn ears

Just found this thread - own at Beach and Sara, and like others wish that I had done so sooner!!!


----------



## Louise-Montreal

Bought BWV in 2000 and have never regretted it! As everyone says- wish we had done it earlier


----------



## IcePrincess467

I have a quick question...DH & I know that we will be taking yearly trips to WDW (we both LOVE it there) and we are looking into DVC for the future. I was wondering lets say I bought the minimum pts at SSR @ 150pts for $15,100 are *my points renewed each year* (Say I don;t use 150 one year do I have 300 points next year?) *Can you bank points? *(Say the first few years with an infant we just get a studio and have like 15 pts left over, can I bank those and have 165 the next and continue banking until I have enough for when we will need a 2 bedroom?) Final question (I promise) *How much do extra points cost* (per point please) 

Thanks everyone...I am gonna post this in the DVC board area as well!!


----------



## polyhm83

To the previous poster, you can bank your points for one year but I don't think you can bank them again if you don't use them in the next use year. You can however borrow from the following year, so it is possible to use three years worth of points in one year. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## polyhm83

We love DVC, went to HHI and SSR for March break. Loved it. I am taking my mother to SSR this Sept


----------



## candizfan

We worked with Bernard Lebeupin for at least a year befor we ended up buying.  If you want to call him his number is 1-800-827-7196.  He was very good to deal with.  Did not pressure us in any way.  He is still very good to deal with.

You can bank points into the next year and you can borrow from the next year.  For example.  Bank 07 points into 08 and then borrow from 09 to have three years available.  But if you don't use the 07 points in 08 - you loose them.

You buy points at the current per point cost and each point costs the same.

We now own 320 points and I am looking into buying at the AKV....can't wait for that.

Good luck.


----------



## Sev

Good Day,

I guess I am one of the first Canadian DVC members - we joined when there was only one DVC, now Old Key West.  We bought in in March 1993 at $55 pointand when the purchase included free park admission to New Year's Eve 1999!  Since then we have made an annual trip to the home of the Mouse and still enjoy our times there, despite now being just two in the family.  
We bought an additional 50 points last year through the TimeShare Store and found their service to be top notch.  
Since our original purchase, values have increased markedly and even taking into account the annual fees, we are still ahead of the game, even without selling our interest.  When we eventually do sell out, I expect we will in fact make a profit on the transaction; not a bad investment at all, to say nothing of the enjoyment we have derived from it!

Sev
Long-time DVC Member
Ottawa


----------



## yxe dad

Now 43


----------



## tgropp

Hello All,   I am negotiating for some points through the timeshare store and and have a few nagging thoughts. #1 Do you have to file an income tax report on owning property in the USA on your canadian income tax report? #2 How important is Your use month. I always go around 20-26 of Dec every year. How hard will it be to get and what is the best way to do it? Thank You


----------



## yxe dad

Sorry, I just bought so I can't answer all your questions, but I'll try my best. 
1 - I don't know
2 - I don't think the Use Month is that important. It's just the month you get your points deposited into your account. It comes into play when you are banking points but if you always go the same time you shouldn't have any issues. I think???
3 - That time of year is extremely busy everywhere, not just at Disney resorts. You can book 11 months out at your home resort from your departure date. So you can call first thing in the morning(11 months out) and do a one night ressie for you first night. Then call the next day and add on a day, and so on, and on, until your ressie has all the nights booked that you need. Or you can take a chance that a room will be available and just make the ressie 11 months out from your departure date. 
Hope that helps,
Shayne


----------



## F4disneyfan

tgropp said:


> Hello All,   I am negotiating for some points through the timeshare store and and have a few nagging thoughts. #1 Do you have to file an income tax report on owning property in the USA on your canadian income tax report? #2 How important is Your use month. I always go around 20-26 of Dec every year. How hard will it be to get and what is the best way to do it? Thank You



We have owned since 01 and our accountant told us we did not have to file the timeshare (DVC) on our taxes.


----------



## DISNEY180

Another DVC'er here. We bought July 2006 and have been back once already. Can't wait to use points to go other places too, like Spain and such.


----------



## F4disneyfan

Just a quick note if anyone is looking for a really really great DVC forum let me know via PM with your e mail address or I can send you my e mail address and give you the link as I can't post it here they won't allow it. This DVC site has everything you could ever want to know about DVC from historical dues costs to contract info and rental contracts etc. It is incredible and it is run extremely well.


----------



## CanadianGuy

Bumping this up.


----------



## yxe dad

Hey, thanks for finding this CanadianGuy, my search never works????

At last count we were at 44, anybody new lately?


----------



## CanadianGuy

I'm going to 'stick' this for now.. 

Knox


----------



## disyady

Hi everyone!  We purchased 60 resale points for Saratoga Springs last summer.  I'm taking a trip with my three daughters for 5 nights in an AKV Studio in April and we're extending our August family trip by 2 nights at BWV in a 1 bedroom villa.  We haven't regretted our decision for 1 second - it has been a dream come true!


----------



## calgarygary

DISNEY180 said:


> Another DVC'er here. We bought July 2006 and have been back once already. Can't wait to use points to go other places too, like Spain and such.



First, let me say that I do not own DVC and you may choose to disregard what I have to say because of that but I believe it is relevant.  I think that using your DVC to trade into other places may be a terrible use of your points.  A better plan may be to rent your points to subsidize vacations elsewhere but I'm not even sure that is a good use of your points.  If frequent trading or renting is in your plans, wouldn't owning elsewhere be a better course?


----------



## lordnamis

Hello everyone. I bought 210points at OKW in Nov 2007. I couldn't resist anymore.


----------



## MJGirl

Hi ...Add me to the list ... I bought 220 points at AKV last October.  I've been once already and am planning a trip in Sept. and Dec of 2008.  Also hoping to go in May 2009.  I received incentive points from booking on my cruise and am using them to go on the Backstage Magic tour with Adventures by Disney.  I would say I am getting my money's worth so far.


----------



## dvcdisney

Hi. We purchased our first set of points in 2002. We now have 425 pts. We had the case of addonities twice and with the last one last year with AKV. I feel it coming on again.  

We love our DVC vacations.   We used to go once a year in the beginning and then within 3 years, with our first add on, we decided to go twice a year. We find the airfares quite expensive so when we did our second add on, we added more days to each of our vacations so it will be worth it. I just wished we were able to drive there , so we could buy more points and visit more times 

Welcome Home Everybody!


----------



## drag n' fly

Hi there! We own at AKV! We bought at DL so we have founding rights for GCV and anxiously awaiting Hawaii also....addonitis here we come!


----------



## dvcdisney

With respect to what calgarygary mention, I did hear that DVC is one of the more expensive timeshares and if you wanted to use the points to trade with another timeshare company, it would not be cost effective. If you do plan on doing this often, it would probably cheaper to buy into other timeshares. I was told the same thing. We only use ours for Disney. We love Disney! I know the guides always say that you are not restricted into only Disney vacations, you can use it all over the world and it is very flexible. So, if you are like us, and probably use it for a trade once in a while, it's great.


----------



## drag n' fly

calgarygary said:


> First, let me say that I do not own DVC and you may choose to disregard what I have to say because of that but I believe it is relevant.  I think that using your DVC to trade into other places may be a terrible use of your points.  A better plan may be to rent your points to subsidize vacations elsewhere but I'm not even sure that is a good use of your points.  If frequent trading or renting is in your plans, wouldn't owning elsewhere be a better course?




That in there lies the beauty of DVC...the flexibility. Owning DVC you are not stuck visiting the same place year after year. 
Renting points is a huge leap of faith. The renter loses complete control of their reservation, the rentee may or may not get paid. You are completely on your own. Lots of people do it however and maintain good relationships with consistent renters. We rented points for a April trip with the intention of buying in Florida. However to take advantage of incentives we decided to purchase in DL. So now dh and I have a sweet little trip planned for April with tons of free time!  If you are a frequent trader DVC could be a good choice. One year take the grandkids to WDW next year dh and I can go to the South Pacific. Is their cheaper deals out there for timeshares? Probably however what you get for you dollar is pretty great at DVC!


----------



## calgarygary

drag n' fly said:


> That in there lies the beauty of DVC...the flexibility. Owning DVC you are not stuck visiting the same place year after year.
> Renting points is a huge leap of faith. The renter loses complete control of their reservation, the rentee may or may not get paid. You are completely on your own. Lots of people do it however and maintain good relationships with consistent renters. We rented points for a April trip with the intention of buying in Florida. However to take advantage of incentives we decided to purchase in DL. So now dh and I have a sweet little trip planned for April with tons of free time!  If you are a frequent trader DVC could be a good choice. One year take the grandkids to WDW next year dh and I can go to the South Pacific. Is their cheaper deals out there for timeshares? Probably however what you get for you dollar is pretty great at DVC!



If you are considering trading regularly DVC is not a very good purchase.  If you are committed to Disney, and want to be onsite than I believe DVC is a great purchase.  I don't think that I need to go into the benefits of why DVC is a great choice if you plan to stay onsite, almost everybody here already knows this.  However, for those that have not researched, let me explain why DVC is *not* a good choice if you plan to trade.  Many ts are excellent traders at a fraction of the cost of DVC.  For example, I am booked into Harborside this coming Labour Day week using a 2 bedroom ts in the Starwood system in what would likely be considered DVC's choice season.  A 2 bedroom contract at OKW (as an example) would have annual fees apx. $130 higher than mine.  On the resale market, the OKW contract would cost apx. 3 times as much as my timeshare.  Bottom line for me, DVC is great for those that plan to stay onsite the great majority of times and a bad choice for those that plan to trade.


----------



## drag n' fly

calgarygary said:


> If you are considering trading regularly DVC is not a very good purchase.  If you are committed to Disney, and want to be onsite than I believe DVC is a great purchase.  I don't think that I need to go into the benefits of why DVC is a great choice if you plan to stay onsite, almost everybody here already knows this.  However, for those that have not researched, let me explain why DVC is *not* a good choice if you plan to trade.  Many ts are excellent traders at a fraction of the cost of DVC.  For example, I am booked into Harborside this coming Labour Day week using a 2 bedroom ts in the Starwood system in what would likely be considered DVC's choice season.  A 2 bedroom contract at OKW (as an example) would have annual fees apx. $130 higher than mine.  On the resale market, the OKW contract would cost apx. 3 times as much as my timeshare.  Bottom line for me, DVC is great for those that plan to stay onsite the great majority of times and a bad choice for those that plan to trade.




DVC is definitely not the cheapest when you compare it to other time shares. However not all time shares offer the same level of flexibility as DVC. However if you place a dollar value on paying cash for a trade and using your points for a trade the point values are very reasonable for DVC trades. There is options for everyone. You have found one that works for your family and we found one that works for ours


----------



## CanadianGuy

Just a reminder to all..

The ONLY place on the DIS for rent/trade transactions is the DVC Rent/Trade board that is very strictly managed.

Please keep in mind that this is for your protection as much as anything.

Thanks

Knox


----------



## drag n' fly

CanadianGuy said:


> Just a reminder to all..
> 
> The ONLY place on the DIS for rent/trade transactions is the DVC Rent/Trade board that is very strictly managed.
> 
> Please keep in mind that this is for your protection as much as anything.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Knox





Just to add to that. Make sure you READ all the sticky's before posting in the rent/trade forum as CanadianGuy said it is very strictly managed. Bad experiences rarely happen but they do happen. If you choose to rent out points or rent someone's points Disney nor the DIS will get involved if their are problems with the transaction.


----------



## Ham Ham

Put me on the list.
DW & myself bought at AKV in October while on a disney Cruise.

We're staying at the Beach Club Villas in March and planning another trip to WDW with perhaps at stop at Hilton Head this August.


----------



## blizzard

Just noticed this was stickied now.

We are members at OKW, and have been vacationing there for 10 years now.  We just got back last night, so I'm in WDW withdrawal today.


----------



## Cruiser1969

Purchased in 2007 . . .  just waiting for our *first trip *home this May


----------



## yxe dad

52 now. I think if the dollar stays strong there will plenty more of us soon.

I'm thinking of adding-on when we go down at the end of Feb but might wait for GCV. It's normally easier and cheaper for flights to LA from Saskatoon then to Florida.


----------



## Eveningsong

I own at OKW and took my first trip in January 2008.  Stayed at SSR.

Working a stay for August 2008 at AKL, and possibly a couple of nights at BW.


----------



## holidaygirl

Hello from Melville Saskatchewan, We purchased in SSR and our first trip home is in 15 days


----------



## mickeywho?

SSR owner checking in! (just noticed this thread in the stickies)

We bought in Dec 2006 - first use of points was OKW GV in Feb 2007 - heading down for our 2nd trip on points next week to SSR. It will be nice to finally make it home. Our 3rd trip will be a 4 day trip WITHOUT THE KIDS in March. (4th trip is already being planned - going with best friends Feb 2009)


----------



## CdnTink

We are teetering on the fence, actually DH is jumping up and down on his end, and I'm just about there.  Does anyone know what the next incentives are going to be, or if they are going to extend the current rates with developer points??

What UY should we have if we plan to always travel in Dec/Jan??  I'm a little confused on that.


----------



## yxe dad

55 now.

Cdn Tink, I was on the fence for a few years too! That being said I have no regrets.

I don't think the use year really matters as much now that the banking rules have changed, others will correct me if I'm wrong. I have a Sept UY and it seems right for my needs. I like to travel to WDW in Dec, Jan, Feb and Mar because the weather here sucks so it's nice to get away. With my UY being Sept, I have until April 30th to decide if I'm going to bank my points, which is fine because I'm usually have had my Disney fix by then.


----------



## drag n' fly

yxe dad said:


> 55 now.
> 
> Cdn Tink, I was on the fence for a few years too! That being said I have no regrets.
> 
> I don't think the use year really matters as much now that the banking rules have changed, others will correct me if I'm wrong. I have a Sept UY and it seems right for my needs. I like to travel to WDW in Dec, Jan, Feb and Mar because the weather here sucks so it's nice to get away. With my UY being Sept, I have until April 30th to decide if I'm going to bank my points, which is fine because I'm usually have had my Disney fix by then.




Thanks yxe dad for keeping a great tally of this thread!


----------



## yxe dad

No worries, what else can I do in -30 weather. 

I was searching for this thread after my Oct trip but couldn't get the search function to work for me, Knox got the ball rolling again by finding it for us!

Shayne


----------



## Disney_Mama

holidaygirl said:


> Hello from Melville Saskatchewan, We purchased in SSR and our first trip home is in 15 days



Have fun on your first trip home   We love SSR.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Ham Ham said:


> Put me on the list.
> DW & myself bought at AKV in October while on a disney Cruise.
> 
> We're staying at the Beach Club Villas in March and planning another trip to WDW with perhaps at stop at Hilton Head this August.



We'll be at BCV this March as well....  Also thinking about a trip to HH in August.   Never been to HH.  Really looking forward to it. Small World


----------



## DISNEY180

calgarygary said:


> First, let me say that I do not own DVC and you may choose to disregard what I have to say because of that but I believe it is relevant.  I think that using your DVC to trade into other places may be a terrible use of your points.  A better plan may be to rent your points to subsidize vacations elsewhere but I'm not even sure that is a good use of your points.  If frequent trading or renting is in your plans, wouldn't owning elsewhere be a better course?




I don't just want to go to other places with my points. I am just very happy to be able to have that possiblity. In fact since getting my points I have stayed at OKW in Jan 2007 and just made ressies for Aug 2008 at SSR.  I have also rented my points to help others which I would do again if I am able. I am now trying to convince DH to get more points especially with want Disney is offering right now.   Have a great one


----------



## Sheribo

Hi from Ottawa!  We bought resale at SSR last October.  First visit is next month.  We are on the waiting list for Hilton Head this summer so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## yxe dad

56, now!


----------



## CdnTink

I posted this on the regular board, but want to know all of your opinions on the DVC tour, did you take it or not, did it influence you or not?  How long was it, did you have to make an appointment??


----------



## claire_ont

Make that 57.

Another Ottawa family here. We bought AKV last July.  We are heading down for our first trip home during March Break - (8th -17th March).   I can't wait.

Claire


----------



## yxe dad

Alright, 57 then!


----------



## yxe dad

CdnTink said:


> I posted this on the regular board, but want to know all of your opinions on the DVC tour, did you take it or not, did it influence you or not?  How long was it, did you have to make an appointment??



I took the tour in March 07 after 7 years of saying that I should.

It sure did, I bought 3 days after the tour!

It took about an hour and a half.

We were at MGM and the Cheerleaders were driving us crazy, we needed a quick exit and the DVC booth guy promised to get us a van to the front of the park in 10min. The tour and our guide were great and the AKV show suite was amazing.

I think the tour was worth the time we lost at the parks, and the fast passes made up for that time anyway.

The only thing I regret is not studying the point charts a little closer, I would've bought a few more points!


----------



## surfer_ed

Add me in. #58 I guess.  We have a contract at SSR in 2005 and a small add-on at VAKL.  Stayed there when it was AKL and bought ASAP when it became DVC.  Going to stay there again in December.

Cheers
Ed


----------



## drag n' fly

CdnTink said:


> I posted this on the regular board, but want to know all of your opinions on the DVC tour, did you take it or not, did it influence you or not?  How long was it, did you have to make an appointment??




We were in DL in November. Being from Alberta we had 5 and a half days for park time, tour time, make up our minds and sign everything time. We took the tour and always recommend you do so you are making an informed decision. If you cannot fit it in don't buy imo at that time. Did it influence me?....no. We researched for 7 months before we even took the tour so we were confident with our decision by the time we took it. Taking it helped put everything into a visual perspective and allowed us to ask any questions to our guide. We made an appointment and it took approx 2 hours with all our question asking.hth


----------



## yxe dad

surfer_ed said:


> Add me in. #58 I guess.  We have a contract at SSR in 2005 and a small add-on at VAKL.  Stayed there when it was AKL and bought ASAP when it became DVC.  Going to stay there again in December.
> 
> Cheers
> Ed



Are you trying to get on the list twice or just trying to see if I'm paying attention?

Your #10 on my list and the 11th post on this thread.


----------



## drag n' fly

yxe dad said:


> Are you trying to get on the list twice or just trying to see if I'm paying attention?
> 
> Your #10 on my list and the 11th post on this thread.



Someone has to keep tabs on you! Running rampant, requesting discounts racking up another DIS long thread! Great to see so much
activity on this thread!


----------



## yxe dad

drag n' fly said:


> Someone has to keep tabs on you! Running rampant, requesting discounts racking up another DIS long thread! Great to see so much
> activity on this thread!



I can be a little overprotective of my threads, sometimes you just have to let them grow up.


----------



## pkitty

I think I moght be number 58 then.......?Bought at SSR in 2005....no regrets here  we will be heading back on march 6th this year....SSR and VWL...should be fun....this is our 10th trip....ten years with our dd who is now 14 going on 40. Should be interesting! It's never the same twice that's for sure!


----------



## b-1

Snarfieca, How can I purchase small contracts like yours?
signed, Another Brenda in Manitoba


----------



## cpbjgc

...but I am from Manitoba. We purchased a small contract by resale though The Timeshare Store, who sponsors the DVC boards on the DIS. We dealt with Jerry Sydow and we were very happy with his assistance. We told him what resort we wanted, the the contract size (we gave him a range) and checked in with him regularly until we ended up with what we wanted.

The small contracts, when they come up for resale, are often sold before they can be posted on the various broker websites, so if you are at the point you know you want to buy, I suggest contacting a broker.


----------



## b-1

Thanks for the info... that is exactly what I am going to do. Do I still need to complete the transaction in Florida or can this be done from home?


----------



## petbren

I don't think I've posted yet. 
Purchased 150 points at BWV Jan/07, first trip was Nov/07 with 5 other friends.
Next trip AKV, in 32 days(not that I'm counting). 
It will be very hard to leave there without an attack of addonitis


----------



## yxe dad

pkitty said:


> I think I moght be number 58 then.......?Bought at SSR in 2005....no regrets here  we will be heading back on march 6th this year....SSR and VWL...should be fun....this is our 10th trip....ten years with our dd who is now 14 going on 40. Should be interesting! It's never the same twice that's for sure!





petbren said:


> I don't think I've posted yet.
> Purchased 150 points at BWV Jan/07, first trip was Nov/07 with 5 other friends.
> Next trip AKV, in 32 days(not that I'm counting).
> It will be very hard to leave there without an attack of addonitis




I have both of you on the list already.

Finding #58 is going to be tougher than finding a date to the prom.

Have a great day all you Canadian DISer's,

Shayne


----------



## Tiger926

I just found this thread as I've been busy with my new baby!  We own 175 points @ SSR and 125 points @ AKV.

We love our DVC! Tiger


----------



## MikeJ

We own 330 pts at OKW (two contracts) both purchased through A Timeshare Broker (when Jaki was still there).  We almost never stay at OKW though (even though we love it).  We've stayed at 4 DVC resorts since we bought in 2000 and have a short stay at Vero Beach (first time there) coming up in June.

BTW, yxe dad - I was raised in yqr and my parents still live there.  Go Riders!  

- Mike


----------



## pink_tink8i8

Anybody who owns DVC, have you ever sold any? I'm looking to buy some points to stay during my upcoming wedding and disneymoon.


----------



## Ham Ham

pink_tink8i8 said:


> Anybody who owns DVC, have you ever sold any? I'm looking to buy some points to stay during my upcoming wedding and disneymoon.



If you are looking to rent points you need to head over to this forum. 

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29

The powers that be are very particular about renting/borrowing points threads, probably due some folks abusing things.

Very strict posting guide lines also.


----------



## hematite153

yxe dad said:


> I have both of you on the list already.
> 
> Finding #58 is going to be tougher than finding a date to the prom.
> 
> Have a great day all you Canadian DISer's,
> 
> Shayne



Am I on the list yet?


----------



## yxe dad

hematite153 said:


> Am I on the list yet?



Yes, I think I'll put the list on the 1st page.


----------



## yxe dad

Tiger926 said:


> I just found this thread as I've been busy with my new baby!  We own 175 points @ SSR and 125 points @ AKV.
> 
> We love our DVC! Tiger





MikeJ said:


> We own 330 pts at OKW (two contracts) both purchased through A Timeshare Broker (when Jaki was still there).  We almost never stay at OKW though (even though we love it).  We've stayed at 4 DVC resorts since we bought in 2000 and have a short stay at Vero Beach (first time there) coming up in June.
> 
> BTW, yxe dad - I was raised in yqr and my parents still live there.  Go Riders!
> 
> - Mike




Hi and Welcome.

I was born in Regina but the parents moved to Saskatoon before I turned one. The Grey Cup was great this year but the way this off season is going it will be another 16 years!

Shayne


----------



## cpbjgc

b-1 said:


> Thanks for the info... that is exactly what I am going to do. Do I still need to complete the transaction in Florida or can this be done from home?



It can be done at home. We in fact never even took the DVC tour. We were saving up to stay at Beach Club when we realized that the money would be better spent buying DVC points!

The Timeshare Store was great. They simply courier the documents to you. The only major things to that you need to attend to, as I recall, are that 
you need a notary to witness some signatures, and
 you must send them U.S. funds, which, unles you have a U.S. bank account, means buying a bank draft from your bank or credit union.

Good luck with your purchase! I know we have been very happy with ours  .


----------



## drag n' fly

cpbjgc said:


> It can be done at home. We in fact never even took the DVC tour. We were saving up to stay at Beach Club when we realized that the money would be better spent buying DVC points!
> 
> The Timeshare Store was great. They simply courier the documents to you. The only major things to that you need to attend to, as I recall, are that
> you need a notary to witness some signatures, and
> you must send them U.S. funds, which, unles you have a U.S. bank account, means buying a bank draft from your bank or credit union.
> 
> Good luck with your purchase! I know we have been very happy with ours  .




Ok CanadianGuy our new Canadian MOD CONGRATS! The Dvc'ers are starting to ask some pretty good questions here. Are we allowed to discuss DVC here or can we just keep count yet?


----------



## Newcastle

We own at SSR and are thinking of adding on at BCV (don't tell my husband though!).


----------



## xipetotec

Well technically it's my mother's membership, but she's made me an associate and I do all the bookings as she likes to take me, dw, ds1 ds2 dd as well as my brother all together. So I consider myself a member and I love DVC!


----------



## Eeyoreloverforever

We own at SSR and AKV.


----------



## Chester's Mum

Me too!  Boardwalk Villas owner.


----------



## realfam

We too own at SSR!


----------



## yxe dad

Newcastle said:


> We own at SSR and are thinking of adding on at BCV (don't tell my husband though!).





xipetotec said:


> Well technically it's my mother's membership, but she's made me an associate and I do all the bookings as she likes to take me, dw, ds1 ds2 dd as well as my brother all together. So I consider myself a member and I love DVC!





Eeyoreloverforever said:


> We own at SSR and AKV.





Chester's Mum said:


> Me too!  Boardwalk Villas owner.





realfam said:


> We too own at SSR!



Welcome and thanks for joining the Canadian DVC thread.

Shayne


----------



## Fellowship9798

Boardwalk Villas owner here from out west.


----------



## iluveeyore

Add me - we own at VWL and BCV


----------



## yxe dad

Fellowship9798 said:


> Boardwalk Villas owner here from out west.





iluveeyore said:


> Add me - we own at VWL and BCV



Hi and Welcome!


----------



## ABCanada

Akv, Bcv, Ssr, Vwl


----------



## yxe dad

ABCanada said:


> Akv, Bcv, Ssr, Vwl



Nice collection! I love the WL, how do the Villa's compare?


----------



## tiggerrr

AKV for us


----------



## yxe dad

tiggerrr said:


> AKV for us



Hello, and I love the AKV's too!


----------



## frozenmickey

We own at AKV and I would venture to guess the furthest one north.


----------



## tgropp

tgropp said:


> Hello All,   I am negotiating for some points through the timeshare store and and have a few nagging thoughts. #1 Do you have to file an income tax report on owning property in the USA on your canadian income tax report? #2 How important is Your use month. I always go around 20-26 of Dec every year. How hard will it be to get and what is the best way to do it? Thank You



We purchased last June at the Wilderness Lodge Villas. Best investment I have ever made.


----------



## blizzard

frozenmickey said:


> We own at AKV and I would venture to guess the furthest one north.



When I bought, I was living in Inuvik, but now we're in Calgary area.  So, I bet I beat you then (but not now).


----------



## mickeymorse

Count us in now as well.


----------



## yxe dad

frozenmickey said:


> We own at AKV and I would venture to guess the furthest one north.





tgropp said:


> We purchased last June at the Wilderness Lodge Villas. Best investment I have ever made.





mickeymorse said:


> Count us in now as well.




Hi and welcome to the list.


----------



## bluenosemickey

Count us in from Nova Scotia, we took an impulse car ride down to the world in Nov and bought into SSR!

No regrets, really looking forward to first trip to OKW & BWV in 18 days!


----------



## Rob&Jan

Not sure how i missed this thread but add us to the list, we own at the BCV's and SSR and have been members since 2002. We live in Burlington Ont.


----------



## Disney_Mama

bluenosemickey said:


> Count us in from Nova Scotia, we took an impulse car ride down to the world in Nov and bought into SSR!
> 
> No regrets, really looking forward to first trip to OKW & BWV in 18 days!



That is some impulse car ride......  How long did it take you?


----------



## yxe dad

bluenosemickey said:


> Count us in from Nova Scotia





Rob&Jan said:


> add us to the list, we own at the BCV's and SSR



You have been counted and added, WELCOME!


----------



## yxe dad

Disney Mama, 

What time do you arrive, we also leave on the 27th and get to MCO at 5:15pm?


----------



## Disney_Mama

yxe dad said:


> Disney Mama,
> 
> What time do you arrive, we also leave on the 27th and get to MCO at 5:15pm?



We don't get in till 12:30 am But I still count it as our first day of vacation because we are no longer at home.  Maybe we will see you around.  I'm off to Home Depot to see if they have any lime green mickey heads.  Have a safe and  trip.


----------



## Sharptooth

Add us to the list . We joined in sept. after many visits to the world. Best thing we ever did.


----------



## yxe dad

Disney_Mama said:


> We don't get in till 12:30 am But I still count it as our first day of vacation because we are no longer at home.  Maybe we will see you around.  I'm off to Home Depot to see if they have any lime green mickey heads.  Have a safe and  trip.



You have a great trip too!


----------



## jmtf2004

DH and I joined in 2004 and we love it. 
Would love to add on some day.


----------



## yxe dad

Sharptooth said:


> Add us to the list . We joined in sept. after many visits to the world. Best thing we ever did.





jmtf2004 said:


> DH and I joined in 2004 and we love it.
> Would love to add on some day.



Welcome to the list!


----------



## joech

Hi All you DVC'ers!  We have been thinking about DVC since we have been twice in the last year.  There seems to be so many factors that make our decision.  Plus there seems to be different incentives they offer during the year.  Please give me your reasons for buying.  I have just noticed a post that says people are having a hard time booking for Christmas at AKV which is where we would like to buy.  We would travel with our DD4.5 and DS2 mostly during holiday times and every two to three years.  HELP


----------



## Agent J

Hello,

I don't post very often, lurk once in a while but count hubby and I (and now 18 mo son) in as DVC owners - SSR and BWV (2004 started with minimum SSR and caught add-on-itis quickly with small add-ons at both SSR and BWV and thinking about small CRV/KTV but don't love CR - if it was Poly DVC we'd go for it for sure)


----------



## jmtf2004

joech said:


> Hi All you DVC'ers!  We have been thinking about DVC since we have been twice in the last year.  There seems to be so many factors that make our decision.  ... HELP



You will get more of a response to your question if you post it in the DVC forums area. The general consensus about DVC is that if you plan to visit WDW at least once every other year, and would otherwise stay onsite at a moderate or deluxe resort, DVC will pay for itself within a few years (the exact time depends on how often you visit, and the amount of points you purchase, etc.). If you currently stay at value resorts or offsite, would visit less often than once every other year, or would frequently use your DVC points for stays outside of the DVC resorts, then DVC will not be cost effective for you.
The quality of the DVC accommodations is excellent - the villas have more amenities than a regular resort room: at least a kitchenette (in the studios) and access to free laundry facilities. For 1BR and larger there is a fully equipped kitchen, whirlpool tub and washer/dryer ensuite. 
Purchasing DVC is a long term commitment to WDW vacations - although to date, the resale market has been solid, thanks in part to Disney's having FROR. This means that if you decided to sell at some point, it probably won't be a problem. 
AKV is under construction until some time in 2009. They have only just started work on the new building (Kidani Village), so nobody really knows what it is going to be like  - the plans and drawings I have seen make it seem very nice. At this point, only Jambo House is open - it is a very limited number of villas that are the result of renovating/reconstruction rooms on the 5th and 6th floors of AKL. Due to the limited number of villas right now, it is difficult to get reservations at peak times. Once Kidani Village opens, there should not be as many problems - although it is always wise to book your DVC vacations as early as possible, if you plan to travel at peak holiday times. I haven't stayed at AKV yet, but I have stayed at AKL, and it is a gorgeous resort.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## cpbjgc

joech said:


> Hi All you DVC'ers!  We have been thinking about DVC since we have been twice in the last year.  There seems to be so many factors that make our decision.  Plus there seems to be different incentives they offer during the year.  Please give me your reasons for buying.  I have just noticed a post that says people are having a hard time booking for Christmas at AKV which is where we would like to buy.  We would travel with our DD4.5 and DS2 mostly during holiday times and every two to three years.  HELP



We bought because we knew after our first trip as a family we would be going back every few years, and this seemed to match our vacation style (we like to go for at least a week and like lots of space with the kids). We have been back twice since buying our 100 pt contract at Old Key West (which we bought through the Timeshare Store) and have another trip planned for this summer. I can point you to a couple threads on the Canadian Board that might be useful for your decision making:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1386914

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1255431

Besides using points at Disney, we have also used our points to stay in a 1 bedroom condo in Keystone, Colorado. I have to say, we have been able to squeeze a lot of use out of our 100 points, both at WDW and outside of it  .

As for booking issues at AKV, that has more to do with the number of units actually available to book at this time than anything else.

Hope this helps you out!


----------



## Betty X

My husband and I have been members at BWV since 1999.  Add us to the list!


----------



## yxe dad

Agent J said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't post very often, lurk once in a while but count hubby and I (and now 18 mo son) in as DVC owners - SSR and BWV (2004 started with minimum SSR and caught add-on-itis quickly with small add-ons at both SSR and BWV and thinking about small CRV/KTV but don't love CR - if it was Poly DVC we'd go for it for sure)



I have you on the list from before.


----------



## yxe dad

Betty X said:


> My husband and I have been members at BWV since 1999.  Add us to the list!



Welcome to the list.


----------



## yxe dad

joech said:


> Hi All you DVC'ers!  We have been thinking about DVC since we have been twice in the last year.  There seems to be so many factors that make our decision.  Plus there seems to be different incentives they offer during the year.  Please give me your reasons for buying.  I have just noticed a post that says people are having a hard time booking for Christmas at AKV which is where we would like to buy.  We would travel with our DD4.5 and DS2 mostly during holiday times and every two to three years.  HELP



I bought in after finding out about the AKV's, I love the current AKL and really liked the plans for the new AKV's. I agree with another poster that it will be hard to get into the AKV's at Xmas because it's the "new" dvc resort and all the rooms aren't ready yet, plus everyone wants to try the new resort. 

I did just get back from a split stay at the AKV and SSR and the AKV's are amazing. We stayed in a dedicated savanna studio and it was great to see all the animals from my balcony. SSR was good but I really enjoyed the AKV. I was trying to stay off the disboards until I booked another trip(I'm having disney withdrawl) so I went ahead and booked for Feb 7-13 in a 2 bedroom at the AKV's   

If you plan on travelling during the holiday's you will need plan close to the 11 month window if you have your heart set on a certain resort, but if your flexible you should be able to find something(probably SSR).


----------



## Agent J

oops, sorry - i must have replied the first time when i was on my mat leave - i  plea major new mommy brain amnesia for the double response

thanks!


----------



## LadyKay

We're new DVC members. AKV is our home resort. We're headed there this August. Can't wait. Best thing we ever purchased.


----------



## farmboy

Hey all...if you're making a list you can add my wife(farmgirl) and I. We bought in on our last vaction and will be having our first stay this fall.  Oh yeah and we're from saskatchewan.


----------



## yxe dad

LadyKay said:


> We're new DVC members. AKV is our home resort. We're headed there this August. Can't wait. Best thing we ever purchased.





farmboy said:


> Hey all...if you're making a list you can add my wife(farmgirl) and I. We bought in on our last vaction and will be having our first stay this fall.  Oh yeah and we're from saskatchewan.



Hi fellow DVCers, hey farmboy where in SK are you? I'm in Saskatoon(YXE)


----------



## candizfan

Just catching up on the posts here.  We just spent March break at Old Key West.  We liked it.  It was nice, quiet and a very pretty at night.  I loved having two queen size beds instead of one pull out.  The pool was fun but the food choices were a bit lacking.

Love my DVC - we own at SSR and AKV and are going home to AKV for the first time in July.  It will be very hot but I can't wait.


----------



## yxe dad

candizfan said:


> Just catching up on the posts here.  We just spent March break at Old Key West.  We liked it.  It was nice, quiet and a very pretty at night.  I loved having two queen size beds instead of one pull out.  The pool was fun but the food choices were a bit lacking.
> 
> Love my DVC - we own at SSR and AKV and are going home to AKV for the first time in July.  It will be very hot but I can't wait.



How was your studio? I want to try and stay at all the DVC resorts but I'm afraid of trying the older ones because I like the "new feel" of the AKV.
What view did you book for July?\
Shayne


----------



## mommylo

Just found this thread.  We just bought into DVC since August 2007.  Didn't buy points in one, but four!!  Going this July on Developer points for 10 days.


----------



## candizfan

yxe dad said:


> How was your studio? I want to try and stay at all the DVC resorts but I'm afraid of trying the older ones because I like the "new feel" of the AKV.
> What view did you book for July?\
> Shayne



Hi Shayne

The studio was good.  It was older but well maintained.  The beds were comfortable (one of the true trests for any older hotel).  

The only thing that showed that it was an older hotel was there was a "worn" gap at the bottom of the exterior door.  But it was a not very much and only let a bit of light in and not much at that.  The bathroom was good and only a bit of wear on the calking - No mold or pieces coming loose.  The carpets were in good condition and clean. 

Keep in mind that I was really examining the room because I was looking to compare the resorts.  I really liked having two proper beds in the room.  The pull out is nice if you want more room in the room but if you need to sleep four, it can be less comfortable for those sleeping on the pull out.

The pool was great and they had lockers, showers and change rooms in the bathrooms near the main pool.  I did not remember seeing that at SSR when we were there in 2005.

We are staying at AKV in July.  I am really looking forward to the view of the savanna.


----------



## yxe dad

mommylo said:


> Just found this thread.  We just bought into DVC since August 2007.  Didn't buy points in one, but four!!  Going this July on Developer points for 10 days.



Four, nice! It must be nice to have the 11 month booking at the 4 resorts.


----------



## yxe dad

candizfan said:


> Hi Shayne
> 
> The studio was good.  It was older but well maintained.  The beds were comfortable (one of the true trests for any older hotel).
> 
> The only thing that showed that it was an older hotel was there was a "worn" gap at the bottom of the exterior door.  But it was a not very much and only let a bit of light in and not much at that.  The bathroom was good and only a bit of wear on the calking - No mold or pieces coming loose.  The carpets were in good condition and clean.
> 
> Keep in mind that I was really examining the room because I was looking to compare the resorts.  I really liked having two proper beds in the room.  The pull out is nice if you want more room in the room but if you need to sleep four, it can be less comfortable for those sleeping on the pull out.
> 
> The pool was great and they had lockers, showers and change rooms in the bathrooms near the main pool.  I did not remember seeing that at SSR when we were there in 2005.
> 
> We are staying at AKV in July.  I am really looking forward to the view of the savanna.



Thanks for the OKW report, have a great day!

Shayne


----------



## mommylo

yxe dad said:


> Four, nice! It must be nice to have the 11 month booking at the 4 resorts.


Hi Shayne, we have 150 points in each resort and they have the same use year.  We booked this time at 7 months out and it was fine.  It makes it easy for me to keep track in terms of when to do my banking.  We are planning the cruise for next year and we can use all the points for that.


----------



## Saratoga Souris

200 pts at SSR and 100 at OKW for me!


----------



## yxe dad

Welcome to the list!


----------



## disney0210

AKV owners from Toronto!  Nice thread...


----------



## Jamester

Bought in to AKV last week, we are one of the last to buy Jambo house points as they are now selling the new Kildani Village. Wish we had done it sooner!


----------



## blizzard

If we get to 100, can we have our own Rent/Trade board like the UK folks?


----------



## candizfan

blizzard said:


> If we get to 100, can we have our own Rent/Trade board like the UK folks?



I imagine it would take more than 100 but hopefully a moderator will read this and give us a little input.  I would love to have our own board.


----------



## yxe dad

disney0210 said:


> AKV owners from Toronto!  Nice thread...





Jamester said:


> Bought in to AKV last week, we are one of the last to buy Jambo house points as they are now selling the new Kildani Village. Wish we had done it sooner!



Welcome to the list!


----------



## yxe dad

blizzard said:


> If we get to 100, can we have our own Rent/Trade board like the UK folks?



I hope so, I could use some extra points for upcoming trip.


----------



## Chickkypoo

I'm currently in the process of purchasing a 210 point contract at VWL.


----------



## yxe dad

Chickkypoo said:


> I'm currently in the process of purchasing a 210 point contract at VWL.



You made the list, a little early but I'll let it slide because your from Saskatoon. It's nice to see there are a few of us from SK on the boards and in DVC. In Feb we were having dinner at LeCellier and two of the tables beside us were family's from SK. It just seems weird to me because anytime I bring up Disney, everybody just says "your not going again, are you?". I just thought SK people didn't get it, or I was crazy.


----------



## howboutnow

I've been lurking on the boards..but today seems a good time to say hello. We bought into DVC a year ago during a DCL eastern caribbean cruise. SSR is our home resort...the sales rep sold both my husband and I a separate contract at 160 points each. I think the separate contracts will be awesome to hand off to our kids. Just got back from a stay in a 2BR at SSR over Easter week. First time seeing the resort...bought sight unseen. Great rooms. Took our 2 teens and sister-in-law and husband along. Now I want more points! Going to try the AbD Emerald Isle tour this summer; out of points though, had to pay cash. Will pre-stay in London at one of the concierge hotels...wow, expensive points-wise!


----------



## candizfan

howboutnow - Sounds wonderful.  We bought at SSR over the phone in 2004 after talking to the sales rep every once in a while for 2 years.  We never even did the tour.  I asked a ton of questions and I love owning.

We did an add on at AKV last year when they went on sale and are going to that resort for the first time in July this year.

I would love to do a ABD vacation but have not found the time in the vacation planner yet.  Maybe summer 2010 will work.  I wish the vacation money and time matched the list of places to go and things to do.


----------



## shydonna1

Does anyone have the links to the trusted resale sites?


----------



## OnMedic

I guess you can us too. two conracts here.


----------



## yxe dad

howboutnow said:


> I've been lurking on the boards..but today seems a good time to say hello. We bought into DVC a year ago during a DCL eastern caribbean cruise. SSR is our home resort...the sales rep sold both my husband and I a separate contract at 160 points each. I think the separate contracts will be awesome to hand off to our kids. Just got back from a stay in a 2BR at SSR over Easter week. First time seeing the resort...bought sight unseen. Great rooms. Took our 2 teens and sister-in-law and husband along. Now I want more points! Going to try the AbD Emerald Isle tour this summer; out of points though, had to pay cash. Will pre-stay in London at one of the concierge hotels...wow, expensive points-wise!



Welcome to the DISBoards, and the Canadian DVC thread.


----------



## yxe dad

OnMedic said:


> I guess you can us too. two conracts here.




You've been counted. Which resorts do you own at?


----------



## yxe dad

shydonna1 said:


> Does anyone have the links to the trusted resale sites?



The Timeshare Store is the sponser of the DVC section of the DISboards and seems to have a great reputation. It also seems that most resales are stripped of all their points, so buying directly from DVC might be a better option. 

Shayne


----------



## Chickkypoo

yxe dad said:


> You made the list, a little early but I'll let it slide because your from Saskatoon. It's nice to see there are a few of us from SK on the boards and in DVC. In Feb we were having dinner at LeCellier and two of the tables beside us were family's from SK. It just seems weird to me because anytime I bring up Disney, everybody just says "your not going again, are you?". I just thought SK people didn't get it, or I was crazy.



I totally know what you mean about SK people not getting it, people always look at me like I'm crazy too.

I just moved to Saskatoon about a month and a half ago. Spent 5 years in Regina, lived in Ontario before that.  I'm loving Saskatoon so far. I can't wait until spring, this city must be so gorgeous then.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Anyone interested in possible renting points to me for this July?  If so PM me so we can discuss it.

I'm not totally sure that it would work but I'd like to investigate.


Thanks.....


----------



## Ham Ham

If you want to rent out your points I'd head over to this DVC DISboard forum. Read the posting rules as they are followed to the letter.

You can also try sites that will take care of renting for you.

Try a google search with DVC Points Rental or any key words you want.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just thought that perhaps another Canuck might want to rent and we could deal directly.


----------



## mommylo

Hi Shayne, 
I posted before, didn't see my name on the list yet. Thanks.


----------



## yxe dad

mommylo said:


> Hi Shayne,
> I posted before, didn't see my name on the list yet. Thanks.



Opps and Sorry! Your on the list now.


----------



## ahalla

My husband and I just bought into AKV in January.  Very Very excited.  We have friends who bought into Saratoga Springs.  We are from Southwestern Ontario and can't wait for our Disney vacations!!!


----------



## mommylo

yxe dad said:


> Opps and Sorry! Your on the list now.



Thanks so much.  Proud to be part of the Cdn DVC family.


----------



## candizfan

ahalla said:


> My husband and I just bought into AKV in January.  Very Very excited.  We have friends who bought into Saratoga Springs.  We are from Southwestern Ontario and can't wait for our Disney vacations!!!



Hi ahalla

We are from Sothwestern Ontario as well - do you drive to Orlando or fly?


----------



## yxe dad

ahalla said:


> My husband and I just bought into AKV in January.  Very Very excited.  We have friends who bought into Saratoga Springs.  We are from Southwestern Ontario and can't wait for our Disney vacations!!!



Hi and welcome to the DISboards, you'll find yourself on here more then you'd expect.

Shayne


----------



## yxe dad

mommylo said:


> Thanks so much.  Proud to be part of the Cdn DVC family.



 




We are getting close to 100, maybe a couple more weeks.


----------



## candizfan

Just bumping us back to the top of the list.


----------



## yxe dad

candizfan said:


> Just bumping us back to the top of the list.



I like doing this too, but don't want other's to think we *need *to be on top.


----------



## candizfan

yxe dad said:


> I like doing this too, but don't want other's to think we *need *to be on top.



Not at the top - after all we are Canadian and don't need to be first on the list for feel good about that - but near the top so that we can add to the list.   

I know what you mean about people who bump the post every day


----------



## farmergirl

Hi There ..you can count me on your list too.  I'm from Saskatchewan.  My husband and I just bought in at AKV! hello to all!


----------



## DSW96

Add me to the list to please

Purchased Boardwalk in 2000 and love every minute of it
Innisfil,Ontario


----------



## yxe dad

farmergirl said:


> Hi There ..you can count me on your list too.  I'm from Saskatchewan.  My husband and I just bought in at AKV! hello to all!





DSW96 said:


> Add me to the list to please
> 
> Purchased Boardwalk in 2000 and love every minute of it
> Innisfil,Ontario



Hi and welcome to the DIS Canadian DVC members thread.


----------



## Chickkypoo

I just found out today that my resale closed, so I'm now officially allowed to be on this list, lol!

I can't wait to make my first trip 'home' in November!


----------



## yxe dad

Chickkypoo said:


> I just found out today that my resale closed



Nice! Congrats and you have been on the list the whole time.


----------



## MomDad&2boys

We just bought AKV last week.


----------



## bababear_50

MomDad&2boys said:


> We just bought AKV last week.



CONGRATS!!

Welcome Home !!!

Hugs Mel


----------



## yxe dad

MomDad&2boys said:


> We just bought AKV last week.



NICE! any trips planned yet?


----------



## MomDad&2boys

yxe dad said:


> NICE! any trips planned yet?



Just one trip for September but with free dining at POR instead of using our DVC pts.  We are hoping to use our developer's pts for SSR in January.


----------



## gingrasr

Will finalize membership in October.


----------



## tiggerrulz

I've been lurking on the boards for a while, we have been owners for several years, and enjoy every minute we get to spend with the mouse.


----------



## tbay

we have been dvc members for several years are home is  in northern ontario 
enjoy going  to see the mouse whenever we get the chance


----------



## madge62

You can add me to the list!  We just bought at SSR 3 days ago and still can't quite believe it!


----------



## albertagirl

Newbie here!  Have been reading for awhile but finally decided to make this a full time obsession  

We just bought at SSR and have our first trip planned for January!


----------



## yxe dad

tiggerrulz said:


> I've been lurking on the boards for a while, we have been owners for several years, and enjoy every minute we get to spend with the mouse.





tbay said:


> we have been dvc members for several years are home is  in northern ontario
> enjoy going  to see the mouse whenever we get the chance





madge62 said:


> You can add me to the list!  We just bought at SSR 3 days ago and still can't quite believe it!





albertagirl said:


> Newbie here!  Have been reading for awhile but finally decided to make this a full time obsession  We just bought at SSR and have our first trip planned for January!



Hi everyone and welcome to our Canadian DVC thread!
Sorry it took a little longer to get you on the list but I was busy with Mickey for my birthday trip and just got back to the boards.
Shayne


----------



## yxe dad

gingrasr said:


> Will finalize membership in October.



Let me know when you finalize your membership and I'll add you then.
Have a great day!


----------



## farmboy

Yxe Dad, We're from east central sask.  (I was on here on page 12)  Sorry to take so long to get back to you...seeding and me getting lost in all these forums here!LOL Can't even find my own posts! Not complaining..I`m just new at this. We actually flew out of Saskatoon on our last trip...next time Regina(little bit closer). Anyways thanks for starting this thread, I always wondered if we were the only ones in Sask.  Cause like you said everyone always says AGAIN!!! when we tell them we`re off to disney again.


----------



## Sheribo

Hello from Ottawa.  Proud owners at SSR.


----------



## Nigel8600

YAY!!!!! We are now going to be added to this list soon, we just got news today at 1:33 PM from GMAC that Disney waived their rights on our resale contract and we now OWN 160 AKL points UY April with all 160 points banked from 2007. Plus the sellers paid closing costs and ALL 2007 and 2008 M fees already with no expectation of being reimbursed.

WE CAN'T BELIEVE OUR LUCK   and we can't wait to head to WDW  We look forward to learning and sharing with the group here on DIS.   


Nigel & Melissa.


----------



## Tollerwalker

We are members from Quispamsis, NB.  He have 200 points at SSR and have been members since 2006.


----------



## TLPL

Hey there, please add us on to the list, my partner and ! got 160 points at AKV since August 2007. We took his side of the family (8 of us in total) on a 3 day DCL / 5 nights AKV this past February, all on points. (Thank you double developer points!) Then, we decided to add a last minute extension on to his business trip the past Victoria Day weekend. 1 night AKV & 1 night OKW (I hate split stay!).  This October I am taking my mom on another 1 night VWL/3 day DCL cruise/4 nights AKV trip. AND next January I'm taking my side of family for 5 nights in AKV also. 

4 trips in 1 year, am I addicted or what?


----------



## joech

Hi, please add us on the list.  We just bought 160 pts at the Getaway travel expo in DL.  We had no idea what the incentive was but we decided to take a chance to fly down to check it out.  Once we met our guide on Saturday, she told us what the incentive was and the deal was done.  We got $8 off per point, 2 annual pass, and 220 developer point and we already book our trip home for this Christmas using our developer point.


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

We have been members since 2004.  We live in in Southern Ontario and travel down to Florida twice year.  In Spring the kids come, in fall they don"t !!


----------



## yxe dad

Sheribo said:


> Hello from Ottawa.  Proud owners at SSR.



Hi, I already have you on the list.


----------



## yxe dad

Tollerwalker said:


> We are members from Quispamsis, NB.  He have 200 points at SSR and have been members since 2006.





TLPL said:


> Hey there, please add us on to the list, my partner and ! got 160 points at AKV since August 2007. We took his side of the family (8 of us in total) on a 3 day DCL / 5 nights AKV this past February, all on points. (Thank you double developer points!) Then, we decided to add a last minute extension on to his business trip the past Victoria Day weekend. 1 night AKV & 1 night OKW (I hate split stay!).  This October I am taking my mom on another 1 night VWL/3 day DCL cruise/4 nights AKV trip. AND next January I'm taking my side of family for 5 nights in AKV also.
> 
> 4 trips in 1 year, am I addicted or what?





joech said:


> Hi, please add us on the list.  We just bought 160 pts at the Getaway travel expo in DL.  We had no idea what the incentive was but we decided to take a chance to fly down to check it out.  Once we met our guide on Saturday, she told us what the incentive was and the deal was done.  We got $8 off per point, 2 annual pass, and 220 developer point and we already book our trip home for this Christmas using our developer point.





Nigel8600 said:


> YAY!!!!! We are now going to be added to this list soon, we just got news today at 1:33 PM from GMAC that Disney waived their rights on our resale contract and we now OWN 160 AKL points UY April with all 160 points banked from 2007. Plus the sellers paid closing costs and ALL 2007 and 2008 M fees already with no expectation of being reimbursed.
> 
> WE CAN'T BELIEVE OUR LUCK   and we can't wait to head to WDW  We look forward to learning and sharing with the group here on DIS.
> 
> 
> Nigel & Melissa.





Goofy's apprentice said:


> We have been members since 2004.  We live in in Southern Ontario and travel down to Florida twice year.  In Spring the kids come, in fall they don"t !!



Hi everyone, and welcome to the Canadian DVC List! 

Sorry about the delay on getting you added to the list but I've been moving and just got the internet back up. 

Shayne


----------



## leannwith3

Hi

I am from British Columbia and this is my first post on the DIS but I have been lurking for a few months and want to thank everyone for all of the great tips I've been reading!  We just got back from our wonderful first trip to Disneyworld and purchased 210 pts at SSR while we were there!  We are thrilled to be part of DVC and can't wait to go back!

Leann


----------



## yxe dad

leannwith3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from British Columbia and this is my first post on the DIS but I have been lurking for a few months and want to thank everyone for all of the great tips I've been reading!  We just got back from our wonderful first trip to Disneyworld and purchased 210 pts at SSR while we were there!  We are thrilled to be part of DVC and can't wait to go back!
> 
> Leann



Hi and welcome to the DISboards and the Canadian DVC thread! 

You did it right buying into DVC on your first trip, I waited until my 8th trip and have no regrets other than not buying sooner. The best part of having DVC is knowing you'll be back sooner or later.

Have a great day,

Shayne


----------



## yxe dad

I was in the DVC section on the boards and noticed a thread about Canadian DVCers from Ontario, so I'm adding the following people to our list who haven't seen our thread yet.

happydvcmember
WDWBOB1
Disney Kim
jenkh
Buffetboy
Poppins62
mommy-2-princesses
Lalita
bababear 50
wdwr

If you see your name on the list and want it off, let me know.

Shayne


----------



## senator@cogeco.ca

just bought a  3 bedroom condo in great resort only 4 minutes from disneyworld excited to hear from other Canadians


----------



## senator@cogeco.ca

forgot i am from Niagara Falls would love to speak to other Canadians about there experiences


----------



## senator@cogeco.ca

from niagara falls looking for anyone planning a trip for 2009 to disney


----------



## Disney_Mama

senator@cogeco.ca said:


> just bought a  3 bedroom condo in great resort only 4 minutes from disneyworld excited to hear from other Canadians



What resort?


----------



## TLPL

It would be cool if the list has people's location too. Just a thought.


----------



## Emma1

Can someone please tell me how the DVC works?

Thank you.

Emma1


----------



## candizfan

Emma1 - that is a really big question.  I will try to summarize.

Normal time shares - one specific week, same resort every year.

DVC - you buy a block of points.  You use the points for reservations.  You can stay different rooms, resorts, lengths of time, check in dates etc.  You use up a different amount of points depending on all of this.  You get the same number of points to use each year of the contract.  So for me in March every year I get a fresh set of points to use up.

The DIS board has points calculators you can check out.

There are a lot more benefits that I have not mentioned but that is the basic idea of the program.

If you really want to knoe more about it.  Check out the DVC web site and get them to send you a free DVD.  They are not pushy.  We talked to our rep many times before we finally bought in.  I LOVE it.

Good luck.


----------



## yxe dad

Emma1 said:


> Can someone please tell me how the DVC works?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Emma1



*I got the following from Mousesavers*, it's a bit of a read but a little more info

Introduction

Disney Vacation Club (DVC) is a timeshare program operated by Disney. The program currently operates six DVC resorts at Walt Disney World (with a seventh under construction) as well as resorts in Vero Beach, Florida and Hilton Head, South Carolina. In 2009, a DVC resort called Grand Californian Villas will open at Disneyland in California, and in 2011, one will open in Oahu, Hawaii. This page is currently focused on Disney Vacation Club at Walt Disney World.

Unlike many other timeshares, DVC operates on a "points" system that allows members to use their points in a flexible fashion at any of the DVC resorts as well as Disney resort hotels in California, Florida, France, Hong Kong, Japan, the Disney Cruise Line, and other (non-Disney) vacations. 

While Disney likes to emphasize the flexibility of the points system and your ability to use them outside of Disney, the reality is that the most cost-effective use of DVC points is almost always at the DVC resorts. Using points for cruises or regular hotel rooms just doesn't give you as much "bang for your buck." For that reason, DVC membership generally is not worth considering unless you plan to stay at a DVC resort at least every other year.

There are six DVC resorts at Walt Disney World: Animal Kingdom Villas, Saratoga Springs, Beach Club Villas, Villas at Wilderness Lodge, Boardwalk Villas and Old Key West. While no official announcement has been made by Disney, it is anticipated that a seventh DVC resort at Walt Disney World (Bay Lake Tower at Disneys Contemporary Resort) will open in fall 2009. With the exception of Saratoga Springs and Old Key West, the DVC resorts are located right next to Disney's resort hotels. The units are extremely nice -- in many respects actually nicer than most of the hotel rooms at Disney resorts.

There are studios, which are similar to a standard hotel room, but they are slightly larger and include a wet bar, mini-fridge and microwave. There are also 1- and 2-bedroom villas at all of the DVC properties. The villas are very luxurious and include a full kitchen (with all the basic cooking utensils, pots, pans and dishes supplied), and living room in addition to the bedroom(s), plus a whirlpool tub in the master bedroom and a washer/dryer in a closet. 1-bedroom villas sleep 4; 2-bedroom villas sleep up to 8. Some of the DVC properties also have 3-bedroom Grand Villas, for the ultimate in luxury and space -- these can sleep up to 12.

DVC members receive a few extra benefits, including free valet parking at Animal Kingdom Villas, Beach Club, Boardwalk and Wilderness Lodge; discounts on certain Disney World restaurants (these change frequently); and discounts on Annual Passes.

Deciding Whether or Not to Join

Before purchasing a DVC membership, I think it's a good idea to consider all of the costs and benefits, pros and cons. It's really a very complex decision if you want to make sure you're doing the wisest thing financially. In the sections below, I offer some thoughts on these issues.

That said, some people just want to lock in an annual vacation at Disney with family and friends, regardless of whether it's a "good deal" or not. Ultimately many DVC members have joined because they found the membership emotionally satisfying -- and that's a hard thing to evaluate.

The initial cost of joining DVC is significant (without incentives, the current minimum of 160 points costs $16,640 plus closing costs, if you purchase direct from Disney) and you will pay substantial annual dues/maintenance fees (current minimum is around $674 per year).

It's very important to realize that you while you are purchasing a deeded and transferable interest, it is not a real estate investment, but rather a prepaid vacation plan. Among other things, your points are not good forever: they expire on January 31st of 2042, 2054 or 2057, depending on which resort you buy into.

When considering a DVC membership, it's a good idea to run some calculations. I did this, and also looked at spreadsheets done by others. It's incredibly complex, because there are a zillion variables. Among the factors to consider are your vacation habits, whether you can afford the initial buy-in cost and its associated opportunity cost and whether you can handle the annual dues (be sure to account for annual dues increases).

This may not make me popular in this day and age of "instant gratification," but realistically, it is hard to argue that DVC membership is a financially responsible decision if you don't have the upfront cost in the bank. If I had to borrow the money, I definitely would not join. Naturally Disney will suggest otherwise, because it makes a lot of money on the financing. (Of course, I also think it's unwise to finance a vacation on credit cards. Call me old-fashioned, call me a tightwad -- but I bet most financial advisors will agree with me.)

Dues Increases vs. Resort Rate Increases

The effect of annual dues increases on the total cost of DVC membership must be considered. One issue to keep in mind is that Disney can increase dues significantly from year to year, subject to a limit of 15% each year and a requirement to charge only for the actual operating expenses (including management of the operation) and reasonably expected necessary reserves.

A portion of your dues is allocated to a capital reserve fund for major refurbishments. Adjustments are always possible if the projected reserve needs vary from actual experience, although Disney has been in lodging business for many decades and has considerable experience in what long-term costs to expect. Special assessments are possible if something unforeseen occurs (i.e. hurricane damage).

Here are some examples of historical increases: 

Old Key West Resort, the oldest of the DVC resorts (thus having the longest track record) had dues of $2.51 in 1991 and in 2008 has dues of $4.56. That means it has averaged a 3.57% increase, compounded annually.

Boardwalk Villas has gone from $3.70 in 1996 to $5.04 in 2008, an average annual compounded increase of 2.61%.

Villas at Wilderness Lodge has gone from $3.62 in 2000 to $4.87 in 2008, an average annual compounded increase of 3.77%.

In short, it's hard to gauge exactly what the annual increases will be. As the buildings age, it's likely the increases will escalate. The smaller resorts are likely to have bigger increases because there are fewer members sharing the costs. In the scenarios expressed on this page, I assumed a 3.2% dues increase, compounded annually. If you think it will be higher, you should adjust your calculations accordingly.

To be fair, the cash cost of staying in one of Disney's resort rooms has also gone up significantly over time, and the cash cost of a resort room starts out much higher than the dues for an equivalent stay. Like the DVC resort dues increases, the rate increases at the Disney resort hotels are not consistent. For example:

In 1992 a standard room at Caribbean Beach Resort in Regular Season cost $77, while in 2008 it is $165 (weeknights) -- a 4.88% increase, compounded annually.

In 1997 a studio at Old Key West in regular season cost $229, while in 2008 it is $315 -- a 2.94% increase, compounded annually.

In 1998 a standard room at Yacht Club in regular season cost $280, while in 2008 it is $370 -- a 2.82% increase, compounded annually.

By the way, "compounded annually" means that each year's increase is added to the total cost the previous year, not the original rate you were paying at the beginning. So if your 2008 dues at Saratoga Springs Resort are $4.21 and go up 3.2%, your new dues in 2009 would be $4.34. If those new dues of $4.34 per point go up 3.2%, your new dues in 2010 would be $4.48, and so on. Thus, the total grows exponentially. 

Assuming 3.2% compounded annually, the 2008 $4.21 per point dues at Saratoga Springs resort would slowly rise to $17.37 per point by 2053. Of course, the value of your dollar will almost certainly be much lower by then, due to inflation. If inflation stays at or above the rate of dues increases and resort rate increases, they are not really significant in terms of your spending power.

I think it's fair to guess that dues increases and resort rate increases may be roughly equivalent over time. I based my calculations below on that assumption. If you think resort rates will go up faster (and they might) than DVC dues increases, that will tend to make DVC membership look more attractive.

DVC Cost vs. Paying Cash for Your Resort Stay

Let's say you buy 160 points at Saratoga Springs Resort. For purposes of this example, 160 points would cover 11 nights of vacation in a Saratoga Springs Studio unit: a 6-night stay (including one weekend night) in Magic Season and a 5-night stay (including one weekend night) in Choice season. 

Your dues for 160 Saratoga Springs Resort points cost $674 in 2008. (This ignores the buy-in cost of $16,640 and the associated opportunity cost.)

If you rented points from an owner to stay in a Saratoga Springs studio for the same dates at $11 a point, it would cost you $1760.

Maybe you'd be just as happy staying in the least expensive Disney Deluxe hotel room, and you're able to get a modest discount on the hotel room. If you stayed at Wilderness Lodge in Regular Season with a 25% discount, 11 nights would cost you $2552.34 with tax in 2008.

If you paid the full "rack rate" charged by Disney to stay in a Saratoga Springs studio for 11 nights in Regular season, it would cost you $3898.13 with tax in 2008.

Note that Disney Deluxe resort stays are currently subject to 12.5% tax. DVC dues aren't subject to sales or resort taxes. 

Deep resort rate discounts (25% off or more), such as Annual Passholder rates and "code" rates, are sometimes available. A more conservative number to use is something like the AAA member discount of 10% off the standard rate, since that discount has been consistently available for many years. There are no similar "discounts" on the number of points required for a DVC stay.

Opportunity Cost

Another factor to consider before buying into DVC is the "opportunity cost" -- what you are losing by tying up your money with Disney, instead of using it for another purpose. 

Let's say you put the same amount you would have used to buy a DVC membership into investments paying 7% annual interest. Each each year you add the same amount of money you would have paid in DVC fees. Then you pay cash for your vacation each year out of this investment account.

When you compare such an investment against a DVC purchase, the results will depend on a number of factors, including your vacation habits (how much time will you be spending at Disney World in the next 35-50 years? what kind of lodgings do you prefer?), the initial buy-in cost, the annual dues (be sure to account for annual dues increases), and any interest you would be paying if you finance the purchase.

Every family can generate a different scenario. I've done some calculations based on certain assumptions, and the results are listed below. The assumptions include NOT financing the purchase. I also assumed there would be equivalent annual increases in dues, resort rates and cost to rent points. Most importantly, I assumed you didn't get any incentives at buy-in. If you were able to buy your points at a reduced "incentive" price, a DVC purchase would be even more attractive than described below.

In the following scenarios, DVC purchase beats investing the money (buy-in amount plus annual fees) and paying cash for your annual vacations:

You vacation for 10 nights every year in a Deluxe resort or DVC Studio unit at full "rack rates." In this scenario, you'll start saving money after 8 years or less of DVC ownership. In fact, if this is your vacation style, DVC is still a good deal even if you would only stay 10 nights in a DVC Studio every other year and throw away 50% of your points (though it will take longer to break even -- about 21 years).

You stay 10 nights at a Deluxe resort each year, with a 25% discount (approx. 13 years to break even).

You stay 7 nights at a Deluxe resort each year at full "rack rates" (approx. 13 years to break even). 
You vacation for 10 nights each year at a Moderate resort, paying full "rack rates" (approx. 20 years to break even).

You rent 160 points from a DVC owner each year, starting at $11 a point, for at least the next 24 years.

You vacation for 10 nights each year at a Moderate resort, with a 20% discount (approx. 42 years to break even). 
DVC purchase is not cost-effective in the following scenarios:

You vacation 7 nights per year at a Moderate resort, paying full "rack rates."

You rent 160 points every other year from a DVC owner, starting at $11 a point.

The break-even amount in 2008 dollars seems to be around $1500. If you would normally average less than that per year for your accommodations, DVC is probably not going to save you money. If you spend more than that per year, on average, and you can afford to write a check for the buy-in amount, it's worth considering a DVC purchase.

Maybe you don't vacation at Walt Disney World every year, but when you do go, you stay in luxurious accommodations (Deluxe resorts or DVC units). DVC may still be a decent bet. You can bank your annual points, allowing you to skip a year. In fact, by carefully banking and borrowing points, it's even possible to skip two years and only use the points every third year. Or you can rent out excess points.

Interestingly enough, the results are pretty similar whether you pay full price to Disney for Animal Kingdom Villas (expires 2057) or buy an Old Key West resale from a private party that expires in 2042. (If you can get a significant purchase incentive on Animal Kingdom Villas, resales that expire in 2042 are slightly less attractive on a financial basis, but in most scenarios it still isn't that significant.)

If you want to see how the above scenarios were calculated, right-click on this link and download the Excel file. Note that calculations were based on 2008 numbers and assume 3.2% annual compounded increases in all figures used. 

One last note on this topic: the scenarios above do not take into account a major benefit to investing the money instead of spending it on a DVC membership: your money remains liquid and available in case of emergency or changes in your financial situation. If you invest the money and want to stop vacationing at Disney World, you can easily divert the money to other uses.

Other Expenses and Benefits

Remember that the cost of accommodations is actually a small fraction of the overall cost of a vacation. Annual passes for a family of four (2 adults, 2 kids ages 3-9), with the DVC discount, cost over $1337 in 2007. (A bit less for renewals.) Meals for a 10-day vacation can easily run $1000 or more for a family. Then you have to account for airfare (or gas to drive there), souvenirs, bottled water, extra ticketed events such as Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and so on. 

DVC members do qualify for some discounts that may help with these additional vacation expenses. They save on Annual Passes and get some restaurant discounts (but this varies and is always subject to change). Also, the villas have full kitchens, which could help a bit with the costs, since some meals can be made in the unit. 

DVC members and their guests may choose to purchase the Dining Plan when staying on "points" at a DVC resort. The Dining Plan is available to the general public only as part of a vacation package, so this is a nice benefit for those DVC members who enjoy the convenience and value of the Dining Plan.

Another DVC benefit: you don't pay extra when more than 2 adults are staying in one DVC unit. This is true whether you use your own points, rent points or pay cash. By contrast, the Disney resort hotels charge extra if you have more than 2 adults (defined as 18 and older) in a room. Depending on the ages of the people in your group, this may save you a bit.

DVC members who are staying on points at a Walt Disney World DVC resort get FREE wired high-speed Internet access in their units. This normally costs $10 a day for the general public. (Note that Internet access is not yet available at Hilton Head and Vero Beach.) 

You may be able to deduct the property tax portion of your annual dues on your federal and/or state tax return. For instance, in 2004 Old Key West owners paid $0.7959 per point in property taxes, out of their total $3.6766 per point annual dues. For an owner with 150 points, that translated into $119.39 in property taxes that might be deductible. Consult your tax advisor for details. 

Long-Term Issues

DVC contracts last a long time. Will you still want to go to Disney World every year, 25 years from now? 35 years from now?

A DVC owner who became a member 12 years ago mentioned to me that she might not make the same decision today. One thing she didn't consider, she now realizes, is that your lifestyle changes over time. When she became a member, she had small children and went to Disney World every year. Now her kids are in college, and she says when that tuition bill arrives, she sometimes regrets owing $2000 in annual DVC dues.

If your lifestyle changes, you get tired of Disney vacations, or you suffer financial reverses, the dues can become a burden. Then you're faced with selling your membership, or renting out your points to cover the dues. Realistically, there is a reason why there are always DVC resales available -- people do get in over their heads, or just change their minds.

DVC has retained its value better than most timeshares, mainly because Disney has aggressively participated in buying back resales under its "right of first refusal" clause, keeping the resale prices propped up. Currently resellers are typically getting about 75% of current retail prices, once they pay the associated sales costs. 

However, as DVC memberships get closer and closer to their expiration dates, it's likely that resale prices will drop. If you are contemplating the purchase of a resale for one of the resorts that expires in 2042, bear in mind that the resale value might drop significantly at some point, particularly since there is a competing DVC resort (Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas) that doesn't expire until 2057. Given the success of DVC, there is every reason to expect that additional resorts will be built, with later and later expiration dates.

Best Candidates for DVC Membership

DVC membership might make sense if you meet most or all of these criteria:

You have the cash in hand to pay all of the upfront costs of membership without borrowing.

The cost of dues does not appear to present a financial hardship based on your current expectations.

You vacation at Walt Disney World frequently: ideally at least once every two years.

You plan to continue staying at Disney World far enough into the future to make the membership at least break even. 

You prefer to stay in Deluxe or DVC accommodations and/or you stay a long time (10 days or more per year).

You are able to plan your vacations well in advance -- ideally 7 to 11 months out.

Resale or Direct From Disney?

Only Saratoga Springs Resort and Animal Kingdom Villas are available for immediate purchase directly through Disney. You can ask Disney to put you on a waiting list to purchase the other resorts, though they are supposedly "sold out." If Disney exercises its "right of first refusal" on a resale, it will often turn around and sell the contract at current full market rates to the next person on the waiting list. 

You can also purchase any of the resorts from current owners who want to get rid of their memberships, through the resale market. If your offer is too low, Disney will exercise its "right of first refusal" and buy it out from under you -- which is nice for the seller, but a waste of the buyer's time. Be sure to research before making your offer, so that you have a reasonable expectation of actually getting the contract.

According to my calculations, the long-term value of a DVC membership is very similar whether you buy a resale or the newest resort direct from Disney (unless Disney is currently offering a significant incentive on new sales, which may affect those results slightly). For that reason I think the decision to go with a resale vs. buying from Disney should be based primarily on which resort you want, how much you are willing to pay up front (which will usually be a bit less with a resale) and how long a contract you want (through 2042, 2054 or 2057).

If purchasing directly from Disney, normally you must buy at least 160 points. It is possible to purchase less than 160 points through a resale. For years the minimum purchase requirement was 150 points, so there are quite a few 150-point contracts that may come up for resale. Also, some owners have purchased "add-ons" of as few as 25 points, which they may choose to sell off at some point.

Once your purchase is completed, there is zero difference between buying directly from Disney and buying on the resale market. You will be treated exactly the same either way, and receive the same benefits and discounts.


----------



## Menteith

Thanks for taking the time to copy this, I sent it off to a freind that has ask me the same question. I tryed to explaine but this is very helpful. Thanks Againg


----------



## yxe dad

Menteith said:


> Thanks for taking the time to copy this, I sent it off to a freind that has ask me the same question. I tryed to explaine but this is very helpful. Thanks Againg



No worries, my only regret is not looking at the point charts closer because I would've bought a few more points. I guess I'll just have to do an add-on.


----------



## yxe dad

senator@cogeco.ca said:


> from niagara falls looking for anyone planning a trip for 2009 to disney



I've got a trip in Feb 09 planned. 11 days at AKV with a side trip to the Daytona 500.


----------



## candizfan

We are in Windsor and are heading down for two trips in 2009.  We will be at SSR from Jan 1-10 and then the Disney cruise for March break.  We are going to add a few days next March so I am still trying to work out the dates.

Air fare for next March is killing me.


----------



## Alysa

We have been members since we bought on our New Years trip at the millennium and we are so glad we did. It forces us to take holidays when we might otherwise be too busy and the family time every year is marvelous. Plus, Vero is so special and relaxing. Our daughter thinks of it as our cottage there! We have so many great memories thanks to DVC.


----------



## maryann4086

We got our members information packet on Christmas Eve of 1999, and by February 2000 we were proud owners at the Boardwalk Villas. We have our next holiday planned in just over a month and we can't wait. This year we bought an extra 50 points woohoo. Me, hubby and two daughters live in St. Catharines, Ontario. so a short drive to the Buffalo airport is a big bonus.


----------



## cdn ears

senator@cogeco.ca said:


> from niagara falls looking for anyone planning a trip for 2009 to disney





yxe dad said:


> I've got a trip in Feb 09 planned. 11 days at AKV with a side trip to the Daytona 500.



When and where, I'll hopefully be there last week of Jan, first week of Feb - haven't decided on a resort yet!!!

Have to do that soon!!


----------



## MCFADDEN5

We ordered our DVC info pack from DIS waiting to get it. What are adontis? We are a family of 5 can you still fit in VWL. Can we use points for rooms without kitchens? Lots of ????


----------



## petbren

MCFADDEN5 said:


> We ordered our DVC info pack from DIS waiting to get it. What are adontis? We are a family of 5 can you still fit in VWL. Can we use points for rooms without kitchens? Lots of ????



"Adonitis" is an bit of a joke--meaning ADD-ON-ITIS--once you buy into DVC, it always seems you will have this desire to add on more points.  Having bought in at the beginning of last year, it's not really a joke. I have been infected with adonitis several times, but have been cured before the money actually left my hand --DH to thank for that one 

Yes, you can fit a family of five into a 1 bedroom at VWL, but not a studio. All 1 bedrooms have a full kitchen, which really does come in handy, even just to make breakfast, and the studios all have kitchenettes(small fridge, microwave, coffee maker, toaster), also enough to make breakfast, or more,if you're creative.
Some of the rooms at AKV do have a pull out chair, along with the couch, so you can sleep 5 in that studio(not the VV rooms though).  It looks like the new rumored DVC by the contempory(can't think of the name though), may have a smiliar set up.
I have no regrets with our purchase and am trying to plan our next trip, but we just got a new puppy, and Disney is not dog friendly, so may have to wait awhile 
Any other questions, just ask.


----------



## Lanie

Is there any DVC members outside of Ontario? The hubby and I are considering buying into DVC on our trip in August but we can't get information since we live in Quebec...  

We're wondering if we will be able to make the financial arrangements when we're back home, or if everything has to be done onsite...
Could somebody also please explain what goes on for the signing? We did the tour 2 years ago, but it didn't make sense to purchase back then...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yxe dad

cdn ears said:


> When and where, I'll hopefully be there last week of Jan, first week of Feb - haven't decided on a resort yet!!!
> 
> Have to do that soon!!



I have a 2BRM booked at AKVfor Feb 7th-13 and then a 2BRM at SSR for Feb 13-18.


----------



## yxe dad

Lanie said:


> Is there any DVC members outside of Ontario? The hubby and I are considering buying into DVC on our trip in August but we can't get information since we live in Quebec...
> 
> We're wondering if we will be able to make the financial arrangements when we're back home, or if everything has to be done onsite...
> Could somebody also please explain what goes on for the signing? We did the tour 2 years ago, but it didn't make sense to purchase back then...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, I'm from Sask so I might have some answers for you.

You will need to pay DVC in full when you are in FL. They will not ship info/signing papers to anywhere in Canada except Ontario . I put the entire purchase on my credit card and transfered the balance to my line of credit when I got home. This way I received enough Airmiles for a free flight. DVC has financing but the interest rate is much higher then what a Canadian Bank would probably offer you.

What happens at signing - not a whole bunch. We did the DVC presentation and went back 3 days later to buy and sign the papers. We just went over the numbers again, our guide answered the qustions we had and we were out of there in 35 minutes. It's pretty painless.


----------



## Lanie

Thanks for the info yxe dad! And also thanks for the tip about the credit card, I didn't think about doing that!

DVC, here we come


----------



## calgarygary

Lanie said:


> Is there any DVC members outside of Ontario? The hubby and I are considering buying into DVC on our trip in August but we can't get information since we live in Quebec...
> 
> We're wondering if we will be able to make the financial arrangements when we're back home, or if everything has to be done onsite...
> Could somebody also please explain what goes on for the signing? We did the tour 2 years ago, but it didn't make sense to purchase back then...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Unless you are absolutely committed to staying onsite and paying dearly for the privilege, I'm going to risk the wrath of this thread and say don't do it.  Also, before you consider purchasing any timeshare, educate yourself about them by visiting a site like tug so that you can make a well informed decision.  Also, I would never consider financing a ts purchase as that greatly reduces any supposed savings.  

However, if you can only imagine staying on property when you visit Orlando, then DVC might be right for you.


----------



## MCFADDEN5

More / from Mcfadden Family. We got our info pack and figured out our points. Because we are a family of 5 we have to stay in 2 bedroom suite(sleeps 8) to be able to stay in all DVC. Figured out average points for everyDVC at 300-350 points. What would it cost for that many points. Also when new resorts are built can you stay there automatically or add more points? Thanks for helping the QUEST


----------



## Alysa

I thought that you could have 5 in a one bedroom - no? You have to wait for the 7 month window instead of the 12 for resorts different from your own...


----------



## yxe dad

calgarygary said:


> Unless you are absolutely committed to staying onsite and paying dearly for the privilege, I'm going to risk the wrath of this thread and say don't do it.
> However, if you can only imagine staying on property when you visit Orlando, then DVC might be right for you.



That's how I feel, I love staying onsite!


----------



## yxe dad

MCFADDEN5 said:


> More / from Mcfadden Family. We got our info pack and figured out our points. Because we are a family of 5 we have to stay in 2 bedroom suite(sleeps 8) to be able to stay in all DVC. Figured out average points for everyDVC at 300-350 points. What would it cost for that many points. Also when new resorts are built can you stay there automatically or add more points? Thanks for helping the QUEST



I know the 1 bedroom units at the Animal Kingdom Villas will sleep 5, but will everybody be happy with 1king bed, a pull out couch, and a sleeper chair? The other option to lower the points you might need would be to look at 2 studio's and/or not staying in the DVC unit on weekends. You'll use alot of points on the weekends and I have been getting a cash discount(25%) from member services to save my points for a longer stay. 

300-350 points will cost around $96/point, so $28800-$33600 plus closing costs of a few hundred.

Currently you are allowed to book at the other DVC resorts than you home resort, but you can only do so at the 7 month mark. It should apply to the new resorts but you never know???? And yes you can add-on more points at a new resort, the advantage of being able to book 11 months out is very attractive to some.

Shayne


----------



## yxe dad

Alysa said:


> I thought that you could have 5 in a one bedroom - no? You have to wait for the 7 month window instead of the 12 for resorts different from your own...



Based on a thread I was reading in the DVC area, 5 is correct for a 1 bedroom but only the AKV's have the sleeper chair. So 1 person would not have a bed, plus they(DVC) will not provide extra bedding.

Home resort booking is 11 months, and 7 months for the other DVC resorts.


----------



## MCFADDEN5

Yes AKV can sleep 5, but would be cramped when they are teenagers. 300-350 was 1 week +2 weekdays during dream season.AKV are 100 points less than SSR,WLV ect.


----------



## tigger & mickey

Add us to the list.  In Disney now and purchased yesterday at AKV.


----------



## LadyKay

tigger & mickey said:


> Add us to the list.  In Disney now and purchased yesterday at AKV.



"Welcome Home" fellow AKV members  . Wish I were there right now  .


----------



## tink1969

Yep, we are glad we bought in to SSR in 2004.  We have brought friends and family to stay with us.  Going on a cruise next month.......can't wait!
Would love more points!   I just wish we could get a discount on park passes.


----------



## candizfan

tink1969  - you do get a discount on an annual pass.

We decided to make two trips in 12 months so that we could use the annual pass.  Plus you get a discount at DTD and the Disney stores with the annual pass.

The 10 day trip we just took in July was very cheap since we used DVC and the annual passes.  Only spending money and airfare.


----------



## tink1969

candizfan -  I knew you could get a discount on the annual passes but I just figured that if we only go once a year then we would be better off just buying the passes for the one trip.  How much per person is the annual pass?


----------



## candizfan

Hi tink1969 - I paid $370 with the DVC discount and taxes for an adult ticket.  It is $100 off the regular price.  We used it for 8 days in March, 10 days in July and another 10 days coming up in January.

Also, with the discount it gives you at Downtown Disney - I feel I have gotten my money's worth.  This was the first year we bought it.


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Hoping to buy into DVC on our Sept visit.  What are the benefits of using a referral and can Canadians use them? We're from Alberta so can't really get any info, that I know of, until we take a tour. Any tips for us? Do you think using points for anything other then WDW stays is a bad idea? I'd be happy with going to WDW regularly but husband isn't as much of a Disney nut as I am   He'd be easier to convince to buy if we can use points to do an occasional trip elsewhere.  Thanks for any info. I'm new to this forum thing (only my 2nd post).


----------



## WDWcanuck

We just bought last week and were able to use a referral (from Ontario). So, that got us a $500 gift card. I would hope that you'd still be able to get the same. 
I know you can use your points for stays other than DVC if you pay a $95 fee; however, you'll want to ask those who are more versed with DVC about this. I love skiing, so I'm hoping to use points next December to stay at a Blue Mountain resort. Point values for the stay seemed really reasonable. 
Hope this helps, 
Dan...


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Thanks. Hubby would probably be more open to purchasing knowing that he can get a ski vacation in occasionally. From what I understand it's best to use points for wdw tho. I'd be willing to sacrifice a few wdw trips if that's the deal breaker for him.


----------



## drag n' fly

OvertheRainbow said:


> Hoping to buy into DVC on our Sept visit.  What are the benefits of using a referral and can Canadians use them? We're from Alberta so can't really get any info, that I know of, until we take a tour. Any tips for us? Do you think using points for anything other then WDW stays is a bad idea? I'd be happy with going to WDW regularly but husband isn't as much of a Disney nut as I am   He'd be easier to convince to buy if we can use points to do an occasional trip elsewhere.  Thanks for any info. I'm new to this forum thing (only my 2nd post).



We are from Calgary and used a referral from the US to purchase DVC in Disneyland. It got us quite a few incentive points by having the referral. You will always have the hardcore DVC'ers telling you to NEVER use your points anywhere but at the resorts as it is a waste of points. I say use your points wherever the heck you want. We purchased DVC in November in Disneyland and are using our points plus our incentive points to stay concierge at our home resort and do a 4 night cruise. Due to flights costs we will be banking and borrowing and taking a trip every other year. The best tip is to go to the DVC forum and read it thoroughly and book the tour. We researched for almost a year and then rented points from a fellow Dis'er also. We basically used our November trip to tour and purchase onsite. If you have any questions ask away


----------



## OvertheRainbow

drag n' fly said:


> We are from Calgary and used a referral from the US to purchase DVC in Disneyland. It got us quite a few incentive points by having the referral. You will always have the hardcore DVC'ers telling you to NEVER use your points anywhere but at the resorts as it is a waste of points. I say use your points wherever the heck you want. We purchased DVC in November in Disneyland and are using our points plus our incentive points to stay concierge at our home resort and do a 4 night cruise. Due to flights costs we will be banking and borrowing and taking a trip every other year. The best tip is to go to the DVC forum and read it thoroughly and book the tour. We researched for almost a year and then rented points from a fellow Dis'er also. We basically used our November trip to tour and purchase onsite. If you have any questions ask away




We would likely be doing trips every 2-3 years as well. We can usually get a good amount of airmiles saved up by then to help out. Also depends on the exchange rate at the time. At least by having a DVC you don't have to worry about that for room rates. The one thing tho I worry about is the impact it would have on the maintenance fees. I've been doing alot of reading on DVC and it seems to make sense for us. As much as I love my WDW holidays it is nice to be able to occasionally go elsewhere on points. From what I understand being from Canada unless you're from Ontario you have to purchase while there, is that correct? I couldn't even get any info from DVC when I sent an email. They couldn't answer any of my questions and said to drop by on our trip. Thanks


----------



## drag n' fly

OvertheRainbow said:


> We would likely be doing trips every 2-3 years as well. We can usually get a good amount of airmiles saved up by then to help out. Also depends on the exchange rate at the time. At least by having a DVC you don't have to worry about that for room rates. The one thing tho I worry about is the impact it would have on the maintenance fees. I've been doing alot of reading on DVC and it seems to make sense for us. As much as I love my WDW holidays it is nice to be able to occasionally go elsewhere on points. From what I understand being from Canada unless you're from Ontario you have to purchase while there, is that correct? I couldn't even get any info from DVC when I sent an email. They couldn't answer any of my questions and said to drop by on our trip. Thanks



That is correct. Disney is only licensed to sell in Ontario. If you want to purchase or need info you need to go to one of the Disney parks to arrange a tour and sign papers while there


----------



## yxe dad

WDWcanuck said:


> We just bought last week and were able to use a referral (from Ontario). So, that got us a $500 gift card. I would hope that you'd still be able to get the same.
> I know you can use your points for stays other than DVC if you pay a $95 fee; however, you'll want to ask those who are more versed with DVC about this. I love skiing, so I'm hoping to use points next December to stay at a Blue Mountain resort. Point values for the stay seemed really reasonable.
> Hope this helps,
> Dan...



Welcome to the Canadian DVC thread!


----------



## yxe dad

OvertheRainbow said:


> They couldn't answer any of my questions and said to drop by on our trip. Thanks



Ask away, that's what we're here for.


----------



## OvertheRainbow

yxe dad said:


> Ask away, that's what we're here for.



I'm wondering how far in advance tours should be booked. We are only going to be there a week and I would like to tour in the first day or two. Would they be able to squeeze us in that quick at a time that is convenient for us? I would prefer to have a few days to think it over once we know what they are offering at the time. We're not a big impulse buyers, especially when it comes to larger purchases. Because we are from Alberta we would have to purchase while there so the more time to think about it the better. If we were to buy and changed our minds once we got home how long would we have to cancel and are there any penalties?  Does DVC ever offer special deals for Canadians?

Oh yeah, and any tips on how to convince the hubby?


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Re: Hi from Ontario. I would love to take you up on the offer. Had to put another post on here to be able to reply to you. Hopefully it will work now   I'll try replying right away.


----------



## candizfan

Hi OvertheRainbow - I sent you a private message.

Talk to you soon.


----------



## yxe dad

OvertheRainbow said:


> I'm wondering how far in advance tours should be booked. We are only going to be there a week and I would like to tour in the first day or two. Would they be able to squeeze us in that quick at a time that is convenient for us? I would prefer to have a few days to think it over once we know what they are offering at the time. We're not a big impulse buyers, especially when it comes to larger purchases. Because we are from Alberta we would have to purchase while there so the more time to think about it the better. If we were to buy and changed our minds once we got home how long would we have to cancel and are there any penalties?  Does DVC ever offer special deals for Canadians?
> 
> Oh yeah, and any tips on how to convince the hubby?



Call as soon as you can from your resort, believe me they will fit you in on your schedule.

I think there is a short period of time to back out, but I'm unsure of penalties, I'll look into it.

No special deals for Canadians.

Tips to convince the hubby, golf discounts, building a resort in Hawaii, great resorts to relax in after a day at the parks, you'll be really,really really happy!


----------



## OvertheRainbow

yxe dad said:


> Call as soon as you can from your resort, believe me they will fit you in on your schedule.
> 
> I think there is a short period of time to back out, but I'm unsure of penalties, I'll look into it.
> 
> No special deals for Canadians.
> 
> Tips to convince the hubby, golf discounts, building a resort in Hawaii, great resorts to relax in after a day at the parks, you'll be really,really really happy!



Thanks for the hubby tips    I'm hoping once he sees the accomodations I won't have to do too much convincing. We're staying at BWV in a 1 bdrm and from what I've been able to see online the AKV villas look amazing. I also think AKV resort looks like a holiday in itself.


----------



## yxe dad

OvertheRainbow said:


> Thanks for the hubby tips    I'm hoping once he sees the accomodations I won't have to do too much convincing. We're staying at BWV in a 1 bdrm and from what I've been able to see online the AKV villas look amazing. I also think AKV resort looks like a holiday in itself.


 
I had to convince my spouse to go to WDW for her first trip(it's for kids she said) just about three years ago, since then we've been 6 times and she fully supported, almost pushed for the DVC purchase.


----------



## dgb

By the end of September you can add two more to the list of Canadian DVCers!


----------



## yxe dad

Congrats, let us know the details when you buy.


----------



## nluvwithmickey

We just got news that Disney waivered their ROFR...and we are now proud owners at BWV! Everything should be over and done with by October. Bought through re-sale at TSS.


----------



## WDWcanuck

Sent in the paperwork today. Now just waiting to close!
First DVC vacation is in 12 days...a week at SSR on developer points. Now, I just need to wait! lol


----------



## LauraLap

We just put in an offer at TSS for 210 AKV points.  So, now I guess we wait for ROFR to pass.  I hope we are joining your group within a couple months


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Hi. Looks like hubby is seriously considering buying into DVC but he had a question I didn't know the answer to.  I'm hoping to get a quick answer as we leave tomorrow for our trip to Orlando. I know I can get the answer there but we don't check in to our wdw resort until the 16th and I'm hoping to not wait that long.   Anyway, just wondering if you have to pay taxes on the initial purchase price of a DVC, and if yes, how much?


----------



## realfam

OvertheRainbow said:


> Hi. Looks like hubby is seriously considering buying into DVC but he had a question I didn't know the answer to.  I'm hoping to get a quick answer as we leave tomorrow for our trip to Orlando. I know I can get the answer there but we don't check in to our wdw resort until the 16th and I'm hoping to not wait that long.   Anyway, just wondering if you have to pay taxes on the initial purchase price of a DVC, and if yes, how much?



Hi there,

You do pay taxes when you buy, they are based on your use year and pro-rated accordingly.  Therefore if you have a use year of July, you only pay for half the years fees.
Good luck in purchasing, we love our DVC and I'm sure you will too!


----------



## OvertheRainbow

realfam said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You do pay taxes when you buy, they are based on your use year and pro-rated accordingly.  Therefore if you have a use year of July, you only pay for half the years fees.
> Good luck in purchasing, we love our DVC and I'm sure you will too!



Thanks for the quick reply but I'm kinda confused.    Wouldn't sales tax be based on the actual purchase price?  I don't understand how use year would play into how taxes are charged.  There is so much that is confusing to me in regards to the DVC, hopefully if we do buy in I can figure things out quickly


----------



## ABCanada

You do not pay sales tax.  The previous poster is referring to the property taxes included in the maintenance fee (MF).
You will pay a portion of the closing costs. We paid $232 on 160 points a year ago but this may vary with the current deal.  If I remember you also pay the MF from the point of purchase to year end at time of purchase.  In your case about 3.5 months.

One thing to remember / consider is that from Disney you receive the current year’s points if the unit is available (this would not apply for the unfinished AKV units).  For use years after the current date, Oct & Dec, that is the 2007 points, which they will let you bank.  So you would get two years worth of points, 2007 and 2008 on your use year month, and pay 3.5 months of MF.  This would only make sense if the use year works for you.


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Oh, I think I understand now. Sorry for not being more specific about taxes, I should have put "sales" in there for my original question, oops.      Like I said there's a few things I don't understand about the DVC and didn't even know about the other tax.  Not having sales tax on the initial purchase is gonna be helpful in convincing hubby.


----------



## Wilec

Add us to the list ... Proud new owners at AKV as of today


----------



## yxe dad

nluvwithmickey said:


> We just got news that Disney waivered their ROFR...and we are now proud owners at BWV! Everything should be over and done with by October. Bought through re-sale at TSS.



Nice and Congrats! Your on the list.


----------



## yxe dad

WDWcanuck said:


> Sent in the paperwork today. Now just waiting to close!
> First DVC vacation is in 12 days...a week at SSR on developer points. Now, I just need to wait! lol



I had you on the list from before . Have a great trip!


----------



## yxe dad

LauraLap said:


> We just put in an offer at TSS for 210 AKV points.  So, now I guess we wait for ROFR to pass.  I hope we are joining your group within a couple months



Let us know what happens, I'll add you to the list when it passses ROFR.


----------



## yxe dad

Wilec said:


> Add us to the list ... Proud new owners at AKV as of today



Congrats! I added you to the list. Any trips planned yet?


----------



## Wilec

We are booked on our developer points for SSR just before Christmas.. Can't wait


----------



## LauraLap

yxe dad said:


> Let us know what happens, I'll add you to the list when it passses ROFR.



We passed ROFR last week    

210 points at AKV.  First trip home isn't for awhile though......but does a trip to SSR in Nov count????


----------



## yxe dad

LauraLap said:


> We passed ROFR last week
> 
> 210 points at AKV.  First trip home isn't for awhile though......but does a trip to SSR in Nov count????



Congrats! 

Any trip counts.

Make sure you go check out the AKL/AKV, it's really starting to look like it might be open by May09.


----------



## LauraLap

yxe dad said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Any trip counts.
> 
> Make sure you go check out the AKL/AKV, it's really starting to look like it might be open by May09.



Yes, I made an ADR for Boma one morning so I can check AKL.  Also, I'm hoping the Kidani rooms at SSR will still be there so I can check them out.


----------



## yxe dad

LauraLap said:


> Yes, I made an ADR for Boma one morning so I can check AKL.  Also, I'm hoping the Kidani rooms at SSR will still be there so I can check them out.



UMMMMMM, Boma.

I have a trip planned for Feb 09 and I'm looking forward to the smell of the lobby when Boma and Jiko are cooking. The AKV model rooms should be open at SSR.


----------



## candizfan

We stayed at AKV in July - the resort has very low lighting but I think it is meant to add to the atmosphere.  I would call it dark since there are lots of lights, just low lighting.  If you don't expect a bright airy atmosphere you will enjoy the feel of this.

We loved having the animals so close.


----------



## jgallant

What does this comment mean?  We are looking into buying in - does this mean the first use HAS to be at the home resort?  Just doing all the homework - !  Definately don't need to be convinced if its for us!  I know it is!  Just want to know some of the ins and outs!  And that caught my eye.


----------



## jgallant

Alysa said:


> I thought that you could have 5 in a one bedroom - no? You have to wait for the 7 month window instead of the 12 for resorts different from your own...


What does this comment mean?  We are looking into buying in - does this mean the first use HAS to be at the home resort?  Just doing all the homework - !  Definately don't need to be convinced if its for us!  I know it is!  Just want to know some of the ins and outs!  And that caught my eye.


----------



## drag n' fly

Alysa said:


> I thought that you could have 5 in a one bedroom - no? You have to wait for the 7 month window instead of the 12 for resorts different from your own...




Since we are all Canadian I know we can discuss this in a civil manner. Every time occupancy is mentioned on the DVC forum it is put into lockdown immediately. Occupancy and booking advantages are seperate. 
You may book at 11 months with your home resort and 7 months at any other resort. The only resort that will provide bedding for a occupancy of five is the standard one bedroom villas at AKV. Even though it is not officially printed or stated in the loosely followed regulations, DVC will allow five in a one bedroom and based on trip reports on the DIS even a studio. DVC will not provide bedding and linen for the fifth person.


----------



## bbrnca

We did the tour on Sept.12 and signed the papers on Sept.17th and bought 200pts in AKV..... we got the builders incentives 200 free points to be used by Sept.2009 and the 1600.00 disney gift card to be used as part of down payment, $100 disney gift card for doing the tour and 6 fastpasses for signing on as a DVC Member then toured the New Bay Lake DVC very cold colors (very comtemporary), sales rep wouldn't let me take pictures of it...


----------



## drag n' fly

bbrnca said:


> We did the tour on Sept.12 and signed the papers on Sept.17th and bought 200pts in AKV..... we got the builders incentives 200 free points to be used by Sept.2009 and the 1600.00 disney gift card to be used as part of down payment, $100 disney gift card for doing the tour and 6 fastpasses for signing on as a DVC Member then toured the New Bay Lake DVC very cold colors (very comtemporary), sales rep wouldn't let me take pictures of it...



It sounds like incentives have not changed much. This is what we got in DL in November 07. We purchased 225 at AKV. We received a 100.00 gift card for touring. We received 160 developer points to be used at our home resort. We received a discount of 8 dollars per point which is equivalent to the 1600 dollar gift card. We also had a choice of 2 premium DL annual passes or 2 regular annual WDW passes. We chose WDW passes. We also received founding members status for the purchase of the new GCV which we are passing on and will add on at our home resort or maybe BCV in the future


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Well hubby went for it, got 160 points at BLT!!        I still can't believe it, I am soooo excited.    Looking forward to many years of WDW holidays


----------



## candizfan

Congratulation!  I am sure you will love all the planning of wonderful family trips.


----------



## realfam

yxe dad said:


> UMMMMMM, Boma.
> 
> I have a trip planned for Feb 09 and I'm looking forward to the smell of the lobby when Boma and Jiko are cooking. The AKV model rooms should be open at SSR.



Yum yum, we loved Boma (dinner) when we were there in August.  We are back in Dec and plan on making another res.
I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## yxe dad

bbrnca said:


> We did the tour on Sept.12 and signed the papers on Sept.17th and bought 200pts in AKV..... we got the builders incentives 200 free points to be used by Sept.2009 and the 1600.00 disney gift card to be used as part of down payment, $100 disney gift card for doing the tour and 6 fastpasses for signing on as a DVC Member then toured the New Bay Lake DVC very cold colors (very comtemporary), sales rep wouldn't let me take pictures of it...





OvertheRainbow said:


> Well hubby went for it, got 160 points at BLT!!        I still can't believe it, I am soooo excited.    Looking forward to many years of WDW holidays



Congrats on becoming DVC members, those fast passes are awesome for doing the tour.

Happy Planning the next trip!

Shayne


----------



## yxe dad

realfam said:


> Yum yum, we loved Boma (dinner) when we were there in August.  We are back in Dec and plan on making another res.
> I'd recommend it to anyone.



If you love Boma you will also like Tusker House at AK. I'm trying to get a reservation for a EMH night in Feb but they say the park isn't open that late.


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Hi all    Hope it's okay to put questions about trading out points here  

Just wondering if anyone here has had any luck with trading into any of the Canadian resorts?  DH wants to do a ski holiday in either BC or AB.  He's mostly interested in Whistler but I'd appreciate info on any of the resorts.  How far in advance should I put a request in for? Would spring break time be difficult to get?  Also, does anyone know if we can put a request for a trade in for spring 2009 with BLT points or if we can't use our points for anything until after sept 2009 (when BLT actually opens)? 

Sorry for all the questions and thanks for any info anyone can give me


----------



## pkitty

DW and I don't see our name in here but we responded to one a couple years ago. We have enjoyed our SSR DVC since 2004 and we just got over the dreaded addonitis by purchasing 110 points at AKL. Can't wait to get there in March. Grandma and Grampy will be tagging along for some well earned relief from old man WINTER.


----------



## yxe dad

pkitty, you are on the list on the first page, post 1


----------



## HaveBLT_WillTravel

We received our phone call today from our guide informing us that our paperwork is final. We are proud owners of our small piece of the Bay Lake Tower.

Is there anyone else here east of Ontario???


----------



## Disney_Mama

HaveBLT_WillTravel said:


> We received our phone call today from our guide informing us that our paperwork is final. We are proud owners of our small piece of the Bay Lake Tower.
> 
> Is there anyone else here east of Ontario???



Congratulations


----------



## tigger & mickey

HaveBLT_WillTravel said:


> We received our phone call today from our guide informing us that our paperwork is final. We are proud owners of our small piece of the Bay Lake Tower.
> 
> Is there anyone else here east of Ontario???




Welcome home. We are east of Ontario. 
Our home resort is Animal Kingdom Lodge, looking forward to our first trip home next summer


----------



## skiloff

We bought into OKW last year when we were there for the first time.  Hopefully we'll be headed back next year and the year after.  We're in Saskatchewan so the flights aren't the best, but we still enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## yxe dad

HaveBLT_WillTravel said:


> We received our phone call today from our guide informing us that our paperwork is final. We are proud owners of our small piece of the Bay Lake Tower.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> skiloff said:
> 
> 
> 
> We bought into OKW last year when we were there for the first time.  Hopefully we'll be headed back next year and the year after.  We're in Saskatchewan so the flights aren't the best, but we still enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Canadian DVC members thread, sorry it took a while to get you on the list, I was busy with Mickey in Disneyland!
> 
> skiloff where in Sask are you, I'm in Saskatoon and yes the flights are expensive and usually full of stops. The best deal I've got so far was in May 08, flying with Northwest 2 tickets for $892 return.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...


----------



## candizfan

yxe dad said:


> HaveBLT_WillTravel said:
> 
> 
> 
> We received our phone call today from our guide informing us that our paperwork is final. We are proud owners of our small piece of the Bay Lake Tower.QUOTE]Welcome to the Canadian DVC members thread, sorry it took a while to get you on the list, I was busy with Mickey in Disneyland!skiloff where in Sask are you, I'm in Saskatoon and yes the flights are expensive and usually full of stops. The best deal I've got so far was in May 08, flying with Northwest 2 tickets for $892 return. Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> I have family in Regina!
Click to expand...


----------



## ssrdvcmember

More DVC members here! We bought our DVC November 07 at SSR. Best thing we ever did. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## CdnTink

Yeah!! We're DVC members, at AKV!!! First trip Jan 09, Can't wait!!


----------



## michellev

We just purchased 160 AKV.


----------



## drskw

Canadian DVC owners here, Saratora Springs is our home away from home since 2006.  We love our DVC.


----------



## yxe dad

ssrdvcmember said:


> More DVC members here! We bought our DVC November 07 at SSR. Best thing we ever did. LOVE IT!!!





CdnTink said:


> Yeah!! We're DVC members, at AKV!!! First trip Jan 09, Can't wait!!





michellev said:


> We just purchased 160 AKV.





drskw said:


> Canadian DVC owners here, Saratora Springs is our home away from home since 2006.  We love our DVC.



Welcome Home Everyone! I've added all of you to the list on page 1.


----------



## drag n' fly

I just read on the DVC forum that the pre-release sale for GCV founding members will go on sale from Jan 25-March 25


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

Hi,
We are Canadian DVC owners at Saratoga Springs.  We are taking our first DVC vacation in February and March 2009!  Can't wait!


----------



## drag n' fly

We are thinking of doing our MF as a monthly payment instead of taking a big hit right after Christmas. How does one go about setting up payments through a auto debit? I remember having to need a US bank account but that's all. TIA


----------



## yxe dad

drag n' fly said:


> I just read on the DVC forum that the pre-release sale for GCV founding members will go on sale from Jan 25-March 25


Congrats!
How many points are you looking to add-on?



drag n' fly said:


> We are thinking of doing our MF as a monthly payment instead of taking a big hit right after Christmas. How does one go about setting up payments through a auto debit? I remember having to need a US bank account but that's all. TIA



From what I remember you only need a US bank account. I believe RBC and TD have branches in the US and your local brach can help you with setting an account up. 

I haven't put the effort into opening a US account yet but every month I transfer $90 into a no fee bank account so I have the funds available when the dues are due.


----------



## yxe dad

Jump4Joy8390 said:


> Hi,
> We are Canadian DVC owners at Saratoga Springs.  We are taking our first DVC vacation in February and March 2009!  Can't wait!



Awesome! 
My first vacation as a DVC member was the best, not getting a bill at check-out was priceless.
Have Fun.


----------



## drag n' fly

yxe dad said:


> Congrats!
> How many points are you looking to add-on?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I remember you only need a US bank account. I believe RBC and TD have branches in the US and your local brach can help you with setting an account up.
> 
> I haven't put the effort into opening a US account yet but every month I transfer $90 into a no fee bank account so I have the funds available when the dues are due.





Somewhere around the 50 point range I have to see point charts first. 

Thanks I think I will do what you suggested and just put the money in a seperate location for each January


----------



## yxe dad

drag n' fly said:


> Somewhere around the 50 point range I have to see point charts first.
> 
> 
> Thanks I think I will do what you suggested and just put the money in a seperate location for each January


I was really thinking of trying to add-on @ DL but after our trip their in Nov I'm kinda thinking No? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE DL/DCA but the crowds on the weekend were overwhelming and downright rude at times. I may consider doing an add-on for enough points for a Sun-Thurs stay though and go somewhere else on the weekends. JMHO!

AND

No Worries 

I was reading your Trip Report in a different thread and was glad to hear you had a good time! Welcome back to the Cold, It's -33 here without the wind today .


----------



## Oshawa

We bought at AKL in January of 2008.  We all looking into adding on already at VWL.  Keeping our fingers crossed.  I hate the waiting! 
We are taking our first trip to California this August.  Really looking forward to it.   I am soooo having Disney withdrawls.  We usually go every year at this time so I can do the Marathon Weekend.


----------



## tgropp

If anyone is looking for small ad on contracts other than SS and AKLV, dvcby resale has a lot of various smaller contracts available. I am looking for 60-75 points at either BW or BC villas.


----------



## tgropp

I am sorry about that info. I just checked the site and all the good low contracts are gone.


----------



## tmli

We are hoping to buy into BLT this week.  I had a question regarding financing.

We are financing it through DVC (I know all the reasons why we should do it here or not finance at all, but for now this is best for us)....my question is for anyone who financed with Disney.

Was it any different for us as Canadians?  Did it take longer for approval?  Was there special requirements?


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

Hi tmli!

Congrats on buying into BLT!  Looks like you are definitely Disney addicts! 

We financed through DVC last year and were told there were 2 major differences as Canadians:

1)  We could only have the 10 year amortization (along with a higher rate, of course) and not the shorter term (5 years, I believe?); and
2)  We could only make payments by credit card, and not automatic bank account withdrawals.

We bought our points while on the Disney Magic and were approved basically on the spot.  I don't recall any special requirements, although they may have asked for our SIN numbers (for a credit check, I assume).

We intended to either pay it all off or transfer the balance to our line of credit here, but then the exchange rate worsened so we've held off.

We are taking our first DVC vacation next month - can't wait!

Hope this helps!


----------



## yxe dad

Oshawa said:


> We bought at AKL in January of 2008.  We all looking into adding on already at VWL.  Keeping our fingers crossed.  I hate the waiting!
> We are taking our first trip to California this August.  Really looking forward to it.   I am soooo having Disney withdrawls.  We usually go every year at this time so I can do the Marathon Weekend.




Welcome to the List!


----------



## tmli

Add us to the list!!  We have purchased 160 pts at BLT...just have to sign the paperwork, etc!


----------



## Oshawa

yxe dad said:


> Welcome to the List!




Thank you!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Add us to the list!!

3guysandagal and Katscradle.
160 BLT with a 120pt add-on in the works!!


----------



## maryann4086

Members at the boardwalk since January 2008, added on 50 points last year for a total of 200, Going twice this year!


----------



## yxe dad

tmli said:


> Add us to the list!!  We have purchased 160 pts at BLT...just have to sign the paperwork, etc!





3guysandagal said:


> Add us to the list!!
> 
> 3guysandagal and Katscradle.
> 160 BLT with a 120pt add-on in the works!!





maryann4086 said:


> Members at the boardwalk since January 2008, added on 50 points last year for a total of 200, Going twice this year!



Congrats on your purchase into DVC. Welcome to the Canadian DVC thread!


----------



## 5boyz

HI Ok sorry I just found this thread.....it is too long for me to read at this time so sorry if this has been asked already and told to go to another thread.
    I am looking to rent points in July/Aug and was wondering if anyone was renting?  I have been on the rent/trade. But "Oh Canada"....LOL!!!!


----------



## yxe dad

Sorry, we aren't allowed to post "for rent or point transfers" here. Only in the DVC Forums are you allowed to post points for rent or sale.


----------



## 5boyz

Sorry, thanks xye dad....I will go back onto the rent thread. Hope to see some of you there!!!


----------



## capricornview

add me in...still can't believe I can go "home" to AKV!


----------



## yxe dad

capricornview said:


> add me in...still can't believe I can go "home" to AKV!



Your on the list! Sorry about the delay, I was working out of town.

Any trips planned? AKV/AKL is my favourite resort and the reason I'm a DVC member. 9 days until I'm "home".


----------



## Oshawa

Oshawa said:


> We bought at AKL in January of 2008.  We are looking into adding on already at VWL.  Keeping our fingers crossed.  I hate the waiting!
> We are taking our first trip to California this August.  Really looking forward to it.   I am soooo having Disney withdrawls.  We usually go every year at this time so I can do the Marathon Weekend.




We passed ROFR for our purchase at VWL.


----------



## tgropp

*I just purchased a small add on contract of 50 points at the VWL @ 82 / point. I am pretty sure that it will pass ROFR. My original UY is DEC and this one is FEB. I have been warned about a few of the hassles about having 2 different use years at the same resort but I am sure that I will manage. Enjoy your stays at the Lodge. It is beautiful.*


----------



## Hockey Mom KQ

I am also a Canadian DVC member, and very new to this posting thing.  I look forward to learning lots of secrets and helpful hints


----------



## TagsMissy

We're in


----------



## CdnKayDee

Please add us to the list.  Just sent our money to the Timeshare Store.


----------



## daver

Add me in too!!!!

We leave April 11 for our last stay at POR -- our home resort will be SSR


----------



## tink1969

DVC Members since 2005!


----------



## tink1969

oops!  I meant 2004....lol


----------



## RookieMouse

Please add me to the list.  Just purchased 320 points at BLT (two 160-point contracts, one for each child eventually).  Can't wait until our first trip home (about this time next year, if all goes well).

John


----------



## TagsMissy

What lucky kids!! I need to be added


----------



## kid@heart2

After we returned from our trip to WDW last year, I called enquiring about the DVC for Canadians..I was told that it doesn't exist..

You guys are with the DVC??


----------



## yxe dad

Hockey Mom KQ said:


> I am also a Canadian DVC member, and very new to this posting thing.  I look forward to learning lots of secrets and helpful hints





TagsMissy said:


> We're in





CdnKayDee said:


> Please add us to the list.  Just sent our money to the Timeshare Store.





daver said:


> Add me in too!!!!
> 
> We leave April 11 for our last stay at POR -- our home resort will be SSR





tink1969 said:


> DVC Members since 2005!





RookieMouse said:


> Please add me to the list.  Just purchased 320 points at BLT (two 160-point contracts, one for each child eventually).  Can't wait until our first trip home (about this time next year, if all goes well).
> 
> John



Welcome to the list!

Isn't it great knowing you'll be going back to WDW and staying at your favorite resorts time and time again.

Sorry about the delay on adding you to the list, I don't have a trip planned right now, so hanging out on the boards is a little sad for me.

Shayne


----------



## yxe dad

kid@heart2 said:


> After we returned from our trip to WDW last year, I called enquiring about the DVC for Canadians..I was told that it doesn't exist..
> 
> You guys are with the DVC??



It does exist, but DVC can't send any info out to you unless you live in ON. You can still purchase when you are at WDW/DL or through a reseller that's licensed in your area. 
Where do you live and what resort were you looking at purchasing at? Also who told you it doesn't exist?

Shayne


----------



## disEAR

you can add us to the list too! We purchased back in November and have our first trip on June 1st!


----------



## ssrdvcmember

We had decided to buy on the way home to NS a few yrs ago. We did all the work via email and phone with our DVC representative we met on the DVC tour, even had our application and credit check completed. Once it was complete, we 'had' to fly down to finalize it. It was a sacrifice, but we did it (coincidently it was SSW and wine and food festival)


----------



## yxe dad

disEAR said:


> you can add us to the list too! We purchased back in November and have our first trip on June 1st!


Congrats on the purchase! Where are you staying?



ssrdvcmember said:


> We had decided to buy on the way home to NS a few yrs ago. We did all the work via email and phone with our DVC representative we met on the DVC tour, even had our application and credit check completed. Once it was complete, we 'had' to fly down to finalize it. It was a sacrifice, but we did it (coincidently it was SSW and wine and food festival)



You were on the list already! The list is on the first page.


----------



## disEAR

yxe dad said:


> Congrats on the purchase! Where are you staying?



We will be at Saratoga Springs for the first half and Animal Kingdom Kidani(our home resort) for the second half!!


----------



## torian

but hoping to be!

Just got back from a week stay at the Poly- my kid's first trip to WDW!

Of course, they have at least 3-4 resorts cued up for the next trips 

My DH actually passed by one of the DVC booths AND STOPPED TO TALK to the CM!!!  He NEVER does this!  He said that if the kids want to keep coming here and we want to take them on vacay (something we both never really did growing up) then we should investigate further!!

We took the tour on our last night there and was impressed.  Saw the AKV and BLT rooms. Now the hard part: choosing a home resort and of course, paying for it.

As fellow canucks, do you think resale is the way to go? or thru disney?  Also, I've read a few of the posts- and finding that securing a loan up here is better...yes?

I'm lucky in that I live in Ontario, I guess!


----------



## braydensmom

Looking at buying into DVC, have stayed at SSR and AKV, several times now. Before I call in to recieve information, would anyone like to be my referrer? Just PM me


----------



## stefanospops

I already went through the sales pitch when we were there in September. Does that mean I can't have someone refer me now? We are contemplating this quite seriously at the moment. Also, is the guide the same person as our salesperson?


----------



## cslittle999

stefanospops said:


> I already went through the sales pitch when we were there in September. Does that mean I can't have someone refer me now? We are contemplating this quite seriously at the moment. Also, is the guide the same person as our salesperson?


My understanding is that referral needs to happen during the first contact with DVC. Yes, your guide is your salesperson. We bought resale and our only contact with our guide the voice mail he leaves us asking about add-ons when we visit on points.


----------



## monkeyknuckler

kid@heart2 said:


> After we returned from our trip to WDW last year, I called enquiring about the DVC for Canadians..I was told that it doesn't exist..
> 
> You guys are with the DVC??



You sure you weren't talking to someone from Universal? I joke.
Add me to the list...see y'all at BLT.


----------



## petbren

stefanospops said:


> I already went through the sales pitch when we were there in September. Does that mean I can't have someone refer me now? We are contemplating this quite seriously at the moment. Also, is the guide the same person as our salesperson?




"Guide" is Disney speak for salesperson"



braydensmom said:


> Looking at buying into DVC, have stayed at SSR and AKV, several times now. Before I call in to recieve information, would anyone like to be my referrer? Just PM me





torian said:


> but hoping to be!
> 
> 
> As fellow canucks, do you think resale is the way to go? or thru disney?  Also, I've read a few of the posts- and finding that securing a loan up here is better...yes?


I bought from Disney, Jan07.
I am not a patient person, and wanted my points NOW.
My guide was able to get me what I wanted (150 points at BWV, Aug UY), within a few days of contacting him.
I managed to get all of the previous years points too.
That being said, if you are patient, and willing to wait for a re-sale to pass 
ROFR, there are many great deals out there.
The financing thing, I don't know about, all I can say is get as many points as you can possibly afford, split the points into two smaller contracts if possible, and enjoy, enjoy, enjoy

Any or all of you are welcome to use me as a referral.
My guide now is Nick Coton, new since I purchased, so I have never really delt with him.
PM me if you need any more information.


----------



## stefanospops

cslittle999 said:


> My understanding is that referral needs to happen during the first contact with DVC.



I spoke with my salesperson and he advises that the referral does not need to happen before first contact. Their reasoning is that someone may come through DVC on their own, then as they do their research and start talking to others who are passionate about the club those people are more likely to join and Disney wants to thank those passionate referrers.

This said I am not sure if I should wait to see if incentives improve after June 15 or take what they have now. The Disney Cruise sounds like a nice incentive. Will keep everyone posted! I need to evaluate the resale market further before committing to BLT.


----------



## stefanospops

Just bought 270 points today so you can officially add me to the list... or should you wait for the 10 day rescission period to lapse? BLT in last week of February, here we come!


----------



## Aubie881

Have emails going back and forth with Timeshare Store and Jaki and **** at **********.com.  i see a lot of people have used TSS.  Has anybody used Jaki and ****.  I seem to be getting a lot more replies for what I am looking for from them than TSS.  Looking to buy 50 to 60 points so that we can travel everyother year.  There are some pretty good offers at OKW right now.


----------



## ABCanada

Not used them but there were positive comments on one of the DVC threads
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2142297&highlight=**********.com


----------



## Mike2023

Add me to the list. 

BLT is great, cant wait till first trip in Jan.


----------



## yxe dad

monkeyknuckler said:


> You sure you weren't talking to someone from Universal? I joke.
> Add me to the list...see y'all at BLT.





stefanospops said:


> Just bought 270 points today so you can officially add me to the list... or should you wait for the 10 day rescission period to lapse? BLT in last week of February, here we come!





Mike2023 said:


> Add me to the list.
> 
> BLT is great, cant wait till first trip in Jan.



Welcome to the Canadian DVC family on the disboards.


----------



## disneykins

Just saw this thread, havent been on the DIS in a while.  

Add us to the list.  We've been DVCing since 93.  Best investment we ever made.  Going again in Jan.

Debbie and Tony


----------



## Aubie881

We are waiting for ROFR from Disney on a 50pt contract VB, submitted to them on July 14.  Actually buying this from someone from Canada.


----------



## CanadianDH

Waiting for ROFR on 160 points at SSR! Any other west coast DVCers?


----------



## MikeJ

Aubie881 said:


> Have emails going back and forth with Timeshare Store and Jaki and **** at **********.com.  i see a lot of people have used TSS.  Has anybody used Jaki and ****.  I seem to be getting a lot more replies for what I am looking for from them than TSS.  Looking to buy 50 to 60 points so that we can travel everyother year.  There are some pretty good offers at OKW right now.



We used Jaki years ago before she set up her own shop.  Bought two resales through her about a year apart.  Very professional; I would have no hesitation about recommending her to anyone.

- Mike


----------



## Aubie881

Just received final doc. on a 50 pt resale.  For you fellow Canadians did you use your social insurance number in place of social security number that they ask for.  Assuming that this is not a big issue.  The only other issue with final doc. is that the deposit amount on doc. is not what I sent them, it is lower.  I have emailed both closing agent and TSS, but have yet to hear back from either.


----------



## yxe dad

Aubie881 said:


> Just received final doc. on a 50 pt resale.  For you fellow Canadians did you use your social insurance number in place of social security number that they ask for.  Assuming that this is not a big issue.  The only other issue with final doc. is that the deposit amount on doc. is not what I sent them, it is lower.  I have emailed both closing agent and TSS, but have yet to hear back from either.


Yes use your SIN instead of  social security number. 
Maybe the lower amount is due to closing costs coming off first?????


----------



## yxe dad

disneykins said:


> Just saw this thread, havent been on the DIS in a while.
> 
> Add us to the list.  We've been DVCing since 93.  Best investment we ever made.  Going again in Jan.
> 
> Debbie and Tony





Aubie881 said:


> We are waiting for ROFR from Disney on a 50pt contract VB, submitted to them on July 14.  Actually buying this from someone from Canada.





CanadianDH said:


> Waiting for ROFR on 160 points at SSR! Any other west coast DVCers?



You all are are the list now. Happy planning your next trip!


----------



## Eveningsong

yxe dad said:


> Yes use your SIN instead of  social security number.
> Maybe the lower amount is due to closing costs coming off first?????



I bought resale and I did not have to provide my SIN.


----------



## yxe dad

Eveningsong said:


> I bought resale and I did not have to provide my SIN.



It may be for financing????


----------



## candizfan

Aubie881 said:


> Just received final doc. on a 50 pt resale.  For you fellow Canadians did you use your social insurance number in place of social security number that they ask for.  Assuming that this is not a big issue.  The only other issue with final doc. is that the deposit amount on doc. is not what I sent them, it is lower.  I have emailed both closing agent and TSS, but have yet to hear back from either.



I refuse to send my SIN to any company in the US since they have been known to give it out like an email address.  If you are financing they may be asking for it, but you do not have to provide it.  They can do a credit check with other information and do not need your SIN.  Nor do they have a right to demand the number.

We decided not to finance with Disney when we bought because the company insisted they had to have our SIN numbers.  

Be very careful who you give that number to in order to avoid being taken advantage of.

Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Eveningsong

yxe dad said:


> Yes use your SIN instead of  social security number.
> Maybe the lower amount is due to closing costs coming off first?????



Again I bought resale and did not provide my SIN.  There was a spot on the paperwork and I phoned and told them I lived in Canada and would not providing that information.

No problem.   The IRS gave me a ten number without providing my SIN.


----------



## supernurse99

yxe dad said:


> You all are are the list now. Happy planning your next trip!



Please add us to the list as well. DH Murray and I have been DVC members since 2005, but only today noticed this thread  We suffer from addon-itis and are presently waiting for BWV contract to be approved.


----------



## Aubie881

Thanks for the replies.  I am not financing so I will not add my SIN.  If that is a problem i am sure someone will contact me.


----------



## candizfan

We had no problem with not giving it to them.

Good luck


----------



## jtaylor123

Add us to the list. We just purchased at Boardwalk Villas. Thanks to Carrie at A Timeshare Broker.


----------



## Louiepipbgeeco

Add me to the list. I bought AKV today from Disney
YIPEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Aubie881

Finally our resale has closed.  Provided no SIN.  Should be in the system by middle of next week.


----------



## House_of_Mouse Fan

Add us to the list as well.  We just closed on a resale contract at VWL!!


----------



## yxe dad

supernurse99 said:


> Please add us to the list as well. DH Murray and I have been DVC members since 2005, but only today noticed this thread  We suffer from addon-itis and are presently waiting for BWV contract to be approved.





jtaylor123 said:


> Add us to the list. We just purchased at Boardwalk Villas. Thanks to Carrie at A Timeshare Broker.





Louiepipbgeeco said:


> Add me to the list. I bought AKV today from Disney
> YIPEE!!!!!!!





Aubie881 said:


> Finally our resale has closed.  Provided no SIN.  Should be in the system by middle of next week.





House_of_Mouse Fan said:


> Add us to the list as well.  We just closed on a resale contract at VWL!!



You all are on the list now! Sorry for the delay. Enjoy the planing.


----------



## papertraveller

Please add us to the list.
I am grateful for the information, since if we ever need to rent any points I would very much like to do it with someone close to home!
Thanks for all your work to keep this going.


----------



## My 2 princesses

We just closed as well.  Thanks to all here who answered my questions and PM's.  Now to start planning our first trip as members.


----------



## U2FanHfx

We are DVC'rs from Halifax.  Currently we have 200 pts at Saratoga, 110 at AKL and this Spring we will have Bay Lake Tower Pts.  How many?  We are still 'debating' that 

Hope everyone is having a great day.

Regs,

Chad J.


----------



## flossin74@sympatico.

Hello fellow Canadians! I am looking for approx 35-40 points for Feb 2011 for OKW. I am willing to pay $8 per point. Is there anyone that is interested? I live in south western Ontario and would like to do this transfer with someone close to me as I have never done this before.


----------



## hematite153

flossin74@sympatico. said:


> Hello fellow Canadians! I am looking for approx 35-40 points for Feb 2011 for OKW. I am willing to pay $8 per point. Is there anyone that is interested? I live in south western Ontario and would like to do this transfer with someone close to me as I have never done this before.



Since the going rate for reliable rentals is $12-15/pt I doubt you are likely to find much success.  However, I recommend that you go to the Rent/Trade board and contact people there.  I don't believe that rental discussions are allowed in other forums.


----------



## flossin74@sympatico.

Well that's strange, most posts I see are around $10 per point- no where near the $12-15 range. At that point it's not worth the extra points, might as well just spend one night in the value resort and move over for the rest of my vacation. Thanks for the info!


----------



## PixieNorth

Please add us to your list.  We just bought an OKW resale, and it's been taking forever to get everything registered.  Do you have any advice about bookings over February break (American President's day).  Are they hard to get outside your home resort?


----------



## dvc deernut

HI THERE IF YOUR STILL ADDING TO YOUR LIST ADD US. WE HAVE BEEN WITH DVC SINCE 1998. WE HAVE 535 POINTS FROM BOARDWALK AND SARATOGA. I RUN INTO OTHER CANADIAN DVCERS WHEN IM WEARING MY DVC HATS OR JACKET. WE HAVE BEEN ON THE LAST 4 MEMBER CRUISES AND ARE GOING AGAIN THIS YEAR. I WOULD ENJOY TALKING TO OTHER CANADIAN DVCers.


----------



## yxe dad

papertraveller said:


> Please add us to the list.
> I am grateful for the information, since if we ever need to rent any points I would very much like to do it with someone close to home!
> Thanks for all your work to keep this going.





My 2 princesses said:


> We just closed as well.  Thanks to all here who answered my questions and PM's.  Now to start planning our first trip as members.





U2FanHfx said:


> We are DVC'rs from Halifax.  Currently we have 200 pts at Saratoga, 110 at AKL and this Spring we will have Bay Lake Tower Pts.  How many?  We are still 'debating' that
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day.
> 
> Regs,
> 
> Chad J.





PixieNorth said:


> Please add us to your list.  We just bought an OKW resale, and it's been taking forever to get everything registered.  Do you have any advice about bookings over February break (American President's day).  Are they hard to get outside your home resort?





dvc deernut said:


> HI THERE IF YOUR STILL ADDING TO YOUR LIST ADD US. WE HAVE BEEN WITH DVC SINCE 1998. WE HAVE 535 POINTS FROM BOARDWALK AND SARATOGA. I RUN INTO OTHER CANADIAN DVCERS WHEN IM WEARING MY DVC HATS OR JACKET. WE HAVE BEEN ON THE LAST 4 MEMBER CRUISES AND ARE GOING AGAIN THIS YEAR. I WOULD ENJOY TALKING TO OTHER CANADIAN DVCers.



You all are on the list now, sorry about the delay!

I'm not planning a trip so I don't visit the boards that often.


----------



## 4boys4us

We just bought 160pts at GCV.....anyone know what the configuration is for the 2 bedroom dedicated suites?  (I am talking about the actual layout of the resort, not the room layout)  I would like to know where they are situated in the resort.


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

Our first DVC trip will be next month, May 27th to June 4th. Not sure who's more excited, my kids or me (ok, me).

Widowed dad here with three kids, son 10 and twin girls 6. We have 130 (soon to be 180) points at SSR, and we hail from Toronto.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

we joined blt on wednesday!  so very excited!  we were already planning the trip for next year, and are here now, and were here in october...only makes sense to me!


----------



## disEAR

Hello! We've been DVCrs since 2008 at Animal Kingdom Kidani. Please add us to the list.


----------



## NikP

At the being of May we bought 200 pts at BLT. It is finally starting to sink in. We own a piece of Disney!


----------



## TLPL

Any Canadian DVCer own HHI?? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## TagsMissy

dvc deernut said:


> HI THERE IF YOUR STILL ADDING TO YOUR LIST ADD US. WE HAVE BEEN WITH DVC SINCE 1998. WE HAVE 535 POINTS FROM BOARDWALK AND SARATOGA. I RUN INTO OTHER CANADIAN DVCERS WHEN IM WEARING MY DVC HATS OR JACKET. WE HAVE BEEN ON THE LAST 4 MEMBER CRUISES AND ARE GOING AGAIN THIS YEAR. I WOULD ENJOY TALKING TO OTHER CANADIAN DVCers.



I hope to be able to do a DVC cruise one year  No luck for 2010 and 2011 won't work as the timing so it looks like we may need to wait until 2012  hehehhe something to look forward to 

I'll be in your neck of the woods in a couple weeks visiting with my hubby and we will head to the Niagra region for a couple of days.


----------



## TLPL

Have a fun trip TagsMissy!


----------



## TagsMissy

Thought I'd post this in here too as it's a fun tie-in 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36778003#post36778003


----------



## Polarone

We purchased at BLT in October 2009, and just added a small contract at SSR last month!  

Looking forward to a nice cruise on the Dream with the family, then a few days at BLT for the first time.


----------



## sly1971

U2FanHfx said:


> We are DVC'rs from Halifax.  Currently we have 200 pts at Saratoga, 110 at AKL and this Spring we will have Bay Lake Tower Pts.  How many?  We are still 'debating' that
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day.
> 
> Regs,
> 
> Chad J.



Hello Hometown Disney Fans!
My sister and I would love to become DVC'rs too...but are wondering what is the additional cost for the annual dues?  I know they vary from property to property, but in general what might we be expected to pay each year?  And does membership entitle us to good discounts on the dining plan and park tickets?  We always get the Deluxe DP because enjoying the restaurants (especially the signature ones) is a key part of the vacation for us.
Thanks for any input you can give.
Cheers,
Shelley


----------



## U2FanHfx

sly1971 said:


> Hello Hometown Disney Fans!
> My sister and I would love to become DVC'rs too...but are wondering what is the additional cost for the annual dues?  I know they vary from property to property, but in general what might we be expected to pay each year?  And does membership entitle us to good discounts on the dining plan and park tickets?  We always get the Deluxe DP because enjoying the restaurants (especially the signature ones) is a key part of the vacation for us.
> Thanks for any input you can give.
> Cheers,
> Shelley



Hi Shelly,

DVC is a great program but not for everyone as it does take advanced planning and depends on what you would usually do at Disney. For instance if you stay at value resorts usually, this won't pay off for you. Check out the dvc boards as this has been discussed a million times. (pros cons of buying). Also check out dvc news . com

That said, we LOVE it.  As evident I. Our continual purchases lol. Dues are about $4 per point so it depends on how many you buy. You do not get any discount on the dining plan or are able to take advantage of free dining. You can only save on annual pass tickets.  It's a good discount of at least $100. 

For us it's the flexibility of vacations. This year alone we have gone or are going to vero beach, disney cruise, Saratoga springs and Disneyland Paris. All on points. 

Happy research and planning!

Chad J.


----------



## sly1971

Thanks for the info, Chad.  I am definitely a planner.  We are staying at WL for 8 nights this November - along with 6 other friends and family members to celebrate a big birthday I am having.  We have only been planning for 2 years!  Staying at the deluxe properties is high on my list and we want to try the Contemporary and Polynesian in the next few years...also would like to try Beach Club, Old Key West, you get the picture.

On our last visit, sis and I stayed at AKL and though it was lovely, I longed for the more convenient MK location and rustic charm of WL.  I really appreciate your insights and will reading your blog!
Cheers,
Shelley


----------



## brwneldr

sly1971 said:


> Thanks for the info, Chad.  I am definitely a planner.  We are staying at WL for 8 nights this November - along with 6 other friends and family members to celebrate a big birthday I am having.  We have only been planning for 2 years!  Staying at the deluxe properties is high on my list and we want to try the Contemporary and Polynesian in the next few years...also would like to try Beach Club, Old Key West, you get the picture.
> 
> On our last visit, sis and I stayed at AKL and though it was lovely, I longed for the more convenient MK location and rustic charm of WL.  I really appreciate your insights and will reading your blog!
> Cheers,
> Shelley



shelley- you'll love wl!  we just came back from 2 weeks there in april and it is beautiful.  pics do not do it justice!  we bought in while there to dvc.  i like the fact like you mentioned you can move around to try the different deluxe resorts.  the gf is my dream!  we bought into blt with the minimum of 160 points and our dues will be around 6something in january.  one aspect tho to keep in mind at disney, unless its a dvc place, wlvillas, blt, ssr etc, there is a one time 95$ fee if you stay at say the gf or poly etc.  but to me it will be well worth it!


----------



## sly1971

brwneldr said:


> shelley- you'll love wl!  we just came back from 2 weeks there in april and it is beautiful.  pics do not do it justice!  we bought in while there to dvc.  i like the fact like you mentioned you can move around to try the different deluxe resorts.  the gf is my dream!  we bought into blt with the minimum of 160 points and our dues will be around 6something in january.  one aspect tho to keep in mind at disney, unless its a dvc place, wlvillas, blt, ssr etc, there is a one time 95$ fee if you stay at say the gf or poly etc.  but to me it will be well worth it!



Hello to another fellow Nova Scotian!
WL is amazing.  My DH and I stayed there on our last visit together in 2006 (cannot believe it was that long ago) and it was love at first sight.  WL just had this wonderfully welcoming vibe to me; as corny as it sounds (at least to non-Disney folk) WL just felt like HOME.  I cannot wait to visit in a little over 3 months and share it with our closest friends.  They balked slightly at the "deluxe" price and questioned whether the WL was really that much better than one of the mod resorts.  I just had to show them some of our vacation pics of the hotel and nuff said, they were good to go without another word about the cost.  Those are great friends, right!  It'll be their first stay on-site at all.
Congratulations on your DVC purchase at BLT.  Someday I will get to stay at the CR and at the Poly too.  Still not sure if DVC is a good "fit" for me, but either way, we both have many magical stays to look forward to in coming years.
Cheers,
Shelley


----------



## brwneldr

sly1971 said:


> Hello to another fellow Nova Scotian!
> WL is amazing.  My DH and I stayed there on our last visit together in 2006 (cannot believe it was that long ago) and it was love at first sight.  WL just had this wonderfully welcoming vibe to me; as corny as it sounds (at least to non-Disney folk) WL just felt like HOME.  I cannot wait to visit in a little over 3 months and share it with our closest friends.  They balked slightly at the "deluxe" price and questioned whether the WL was really that much better than one of the mod resorts.  I just had to show them some of our vacation pics of the hotel and nuff said, they were good to go without another word about the cost.  Those are great friends, right!  It'll be their first stay on-site at all.
> Congratulations on your DVC purchase at BLT.  Someday I will get to stay at the CR and at the Poly too.  Still not sure if DVC is a good "fit" for me, but either way, we both have many magical stays to look forward to in coming years.
> Cheers,
> Shelley



wow three yrs?  eek!  i know i started getting the itch once i had our first born!  we were there the yr she was born.  then we had ds....we told her last yr she'd be 6 before we took her.  then we had a horrible yr last yr.  so for our tenth wedding anny off we went.  nothing beats seein disney through your kids eyes. it made me cry!  as soon as we got home we rec'd a 40% off pin code for the deluxe.  so i snapped it up!  so yeah you really need to be going a lot for it to pay off.  we knew we'd go next feb when the schools are shut, so it was a no brainer.  hubby wants a break after that, so the next yr we may just use the points to go to maine, and stay in nh.  
we went to the luau at the poly in april and loved it, the resort is beautiful!  so maybe one trip we'll try there too.  enjoy your upcoming trip and i hope your friends have a wonderful first visit!


----------



## sly1971

brwneldr said:


> wow three yrs?  eek!  i know i started getting the itch once i had our first born!  we were there the yr she was born.  then we had ds....we told her last yr she'd be 6 before we took her.  then we had a horrible yr last yr.  so for our tenth wedding anny off we went.  nothing beats seein disney through your kids eyes. it made me cry!  as soon as we got home we rec'd a 40% off pin code for the deluxe.  so i snapped it up!  so yeah you really need to be going a lot for it to pay off.  we knew we'd go next feb when the schools are shut, so it was a no brainer.  hubby wants a break after that, so the next yr we may just use the points to go to maine, and stay in nh.
> we went to the luau at the poly in april and loved it, the resort is beautiful!  so maybe one trip we'll try there too.  enjoy your upcoming trip and i hope your friends have a wonderful first visit!



Would you believe that we received a 40% pin just this week and were able to apply it not only to our room, but to our friends' rooms too (max of 3 rooms) and we are now saving almost $1000 off the package price we had originally booked AND we are booked into upgraded "courtyard" rooms which the CM told us offered a view of the geyser!  With that news, everyone is more charged up than ever...we can use the savings to REALLY enjoy the Food & Wine festival!  As we were lucky enough to be saving so much off our original price, my DH had a great idea and we booked an Illuminations specialty cruise one of the nights.  It is a surprise for our gang and we know they'll love it.

This coming Wed, August 4th will mean we are just 3 months away and the countdown is really on.  My sister and I had a girls trip to Disney in 2008, staying at AKL.  We told our husbands it was a "research" trip to prepare for the big birthday trip with all the gang.  We got a wicked good deal - but it kind of backfired on us...the cost was incredible.  Our one week stay, standard room (but we had a partial savana view and saw giraffes and zebras every day from our balcony) with deluxe dining package was just over $2500 for the two of us.  But this red hot deal meant we had to travel in early September.  I knew it would be hot, as this was the same time DH and I had stayed at WL in 2006, but mercy - it was even HOTTER when my sis and I were there.  Just miserable humidity.  Even local Floridians and people from Louisiana and other southern states were complaining that it was unusually hot and humid, so it wasn't just us lightweight northerners who couldn't handle it.  Well, we got sick.  Nasty colds that just zapped whatever energy we had left after the heat had its way with us.  In fact, it seemed everyone around us was sick too - the hotel giftshop ran out of cold medication, as did the Poly and several other stores we tried.

WDW may be the happiest place in the world, but it is the last place you want to be ill.  The last day and a half we spent in bed in our room, sleeping.  The biggest disappointment was having to cancel some meals we were so looking forward to, such as Jiko and Artist Point.  This time around, I am taking no chances.  One month out, I am starting a regimen of vitamin C to help ward off any cold viruses!  And my sister and I have already talked about "re-doing" our sister trip in late 2011 or 2012 because we felt so cheated out of our last one.  One thing is certain though, no matter how good the deal is, be it free dining plan, 40% off - I have decided definitively that I am NOT going in HOT, HOT weather again.  No thank you.  

We do not have kids of our own to be able to share Disney with, but we do have a 4 year old niece and 2 year old god-daughter we are looking forward to taking to WDW when they are old enough - or shall I say big enough to ride the good rides.  I can only imagine what it will be like to have kids along to share the magic with.  I am glad I am not the only one who cries at Disney.  The Wishes fireworks are my favourite - I well up every time!  I am such a sap.  But I love it.  And this year, we have tickets to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party and will get to see the special holiday wishes, plus the MK "done up" for the holidays - also a first.  It really is true that it takes a lifetime to discovery everything Disney has to offer.  Aren't you glad that we among those who "get it"?  Life without Disney just wouldn't be the same at all.


----------



## Treft Family

Manitoba here. I don't know any DVC members from here. It would be nice to share the excitement of all the vacations we can take each year!


----------



## perfectparanoia

We're from Burlington, Ontario. Bought 150 pts at SS in 2007 and added on 50 in 2009.

We love having a kitchen and a king size bed in our 1-brs! It's also nice to know that we are planning to go to Disney every year!

One more week!


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Hi all, I was hoping to get some advice   We're looking to do a small add on of 50 points and was wondering if it would be best to buy right away or wait until our cruise in february? Is there much of a discount or advantage to buying such a small amount on the cruise that would make it worth waiting? I'm looking at booking a wdw/dvc trip for the end of sept/early oct 2011 and currently don't have enough points even with borrowing. I'm planning on booking a 1 bedroom at BLT with either standard or lake view and am not sure I want to wait until mid february to book it. If I buy the points right away I can book it at the 11 month window.  Oh and by the way we have a february use year if that makes a difference in any advice anyone may give   Thank You.


----------



## disneyfreak89

N/A


----------



## yxe dad

4boys4us said:


> We just bought 160pts at GCV.....anyone know what the configuration is for the 2 bedroom dedicated suites?  (I am talking about the actual layout of the resort, not the room layout)  I would like to know where they are situated in the resort.





Disney Dad Canada said:


> Our first DVC trip will be next month, May 27th to June 4th. Not sure who's more excited, my kids or me (ok, me).
> 
> Widowed dad here with three kids, son 10 and twin girls 6. We have 130 (soon to be 180) points at SSR, and we hail from Toronto.





amberg@eastlink.ca said:


> we joined blt on wednesday!  so very excited!  we were already planning the trip for next year, and are here now, and were here in october...only makes sense to me!





NikP said:


> At the being of May we bought 200 pts at BLT. It is finally starting to sink in. We own a piece of Disney!



Just updated the list, Welcome!


----------



## yxe dad

Polarone said:


> We purchased at BLT in October 2009, and just added a small contract at SSR last month!
> 
> Looking forward to a nice cruise on the Dream with the family, then a few days at BLT for the first time.





perfectparanoia said:


> We're from Burlington, Ontario. Bought 150 pts at SS in 2007 and added on 50 in 2009.
> 
> We love having a kitchen and a king size bed in our 1-brs! It's also nice to know that we are planning to go to Disney every year!
> 
> One more week!





disneyfreak89 said:


> Please add me to the list of Canadian DVC Members!!!
> 
> We just passed ROFR and are proud owners at OKW!





Treft Family said:


> Manitoba here. I don't know any DVC members from here. It would be nice to share the excitement of all the vacations we can take each year!



Just updated the list, Welcome and Happy Planning!


----------



## yxe dad

disEAR said:


> Hello! We've been DVCrs since 2008 at Animal Kingdom Kidani. Please add us to the list.



Hello! 

I had you on the list already, thanks for checking in and showing interest!


----------



## yxe dad

disEAR said:


> Hello! We've been DVCrs since 2008 at Animal Kingdom Kidani. Please add us to the list.





OvertheRainbow said:


> Hi all, I was hoping to get some advice   We're looking to do a small add on of 50 points and was wondering if it would be best to buy right away or wait until our cruise in february? Is there much of a discount or advantage to buying such a small amount on the cruise that would make it worth waiting? I'm looking at booking a wdw/dvc trip for the end of sept/early oct 2011 and currently don't have enough points even with borrowing. I'm planning on booking a 1 bedroom at BLT with either standard or lake view and am not sure I want to wait until mid february to book it. If I buy the points right away I can book it at the 11 month window.  Oh and by the way we have a february use year if that makes a difference in any advice anyone may give   Thank You.



I don't believe there is much of a break on small add-ons, so if you need the points you may as well buy them sooner than later.


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Thanks for the reply


----------



## peacefrogdog

I've been a member since '08 as well (AKV)


----------



## b-1

Just bought at BWV


----------



## On the Lake

Add us to the list...members at SSR since 2008


----------



## rmherder

Add us to the list

Chatham Ontario 

Members of OKW since 1993


----------



## DougEMG

Just bought at SSR.


----------



## yxe dad

peacefrogdog said:


> I've been a member since '08 as well (AKV)





b-1 said:


> Just bought at BWV





On the Lake said:


> Add us to the list...members at SSR since 2008





rmherder said:


> Add us to the list
> 
> Chatham Ontario
> 
> Members of OKW since 1993





DougEMG said:


> Just bought at SSR.



I added you all to the list.

Happy Planning your next trip!


----------



## kevinedenmarg

Hi friends,
I think we bought the dealership HHI last year and have already suffered addonitis twice, once in time SSR and AKV. We had four agreements, but we sold the original HHI. We love DVC and is one of the best decisions we made our families for future use.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

Hello,

We are from Winnipeg.  DH and I signed the papers on the 8th of this month on our last day of our latest trip.
We signed because of not being able to buy once we got home.
We are doing as much research as possible now to decide in the 10 day window if we really do want this.  I know I know...people should do the research first but we were not able to go for the seminar until we were there.
We are now a family if five and the value resorts will not work for us in a couple of years.

Pros: 
Nicer rooms at nicer resorts.
Having the point system stay relatively the same for the next 50 years.  I know they shake them up from year to year but as a whole they do not increase.
Canadian dollar value
Knowing my kids will have this when they are older and it will help them out.
Having somewhere warm to go to in our cold winter months.  
My family loves Disney and our kids are aged 12, 3, and 8 months so I see many years of Disney love fest on the menu

Cons:
No more free dining
No more room discount codes
Annual dues that increase
Possibility of not getting the rooms we want for our dates

We bought 200pts at BLT

Any other pros and cons that you think I should know about please chime in!


----------



## iluvtheworld

Kiki Mouse,
I am in Winnipeg too. We just bought at BLT when we were there in October. We only purchased 120pts because we only anticipate going every two years. I have 3 children as well. Hopefully you get all the information you need in the next 10 days. We just got our deed in the mail yesterday. It feels great!


----------



## candizfan

Hello KiKi Mouse

I have helped a couple of others with these questions but not in such a short time frame.    I took two years looking at this from every angle but at the start it did not work for our family, but we have been owners since 2004 and LOVE IT.

Here is what I suggest to determine if you bought the right number of points (my guide suggested this for us).

Plan five years worth of vacations (be a bit realistic about time off from work and the expense of going for best results).  Pick the number of nights, a room size, resort and time of year that you would travel.  Use the points charts to determine how many points you would need.  

Do the math to see if you would have points that need to be banked or borrowed each year based on what you planned.  If by the end of the five years, you have points that might expire if you don't bank them with RCI - you should adjust the number of points down a bit.  

If you have to borrow all the time and don't have any left to borrow by the end of the five years, you might want to buy more. 

This exercise really helped us.  It was fun to plan what would be on our wish list and we decided on 200 points for our first purchase using this.  Keep in mind the desire to add on more points later....we have done this twice now. 

You can email me if you have more specific questions.  I love to talk DVC. 

Good luck.


----------



## yxe dad

KiKi Mouse said:


> Cons:
> No more free dining
> No more room discount codes
> Annual dues that increase
> Possibility of not getting the rooms we want for our dates



Hi KiKi Mouse,

If you plan on returning year after year there are no cons!

1. Free dining up until the last year has only been offered in late Aug through Sept. If attendance numbers rise they will not offer this year round for long.

2. With DVC you don't need room discount codes, your room is already a great price

3. Yes the annual dues will rise, but so will the rates for regular rooms.

4. If you can't book 11 months out for peak travel seasons then yes it might be a problem, but if your willing to try different resorts it shouldn't be too bad to find a room around your dates.

I've had my membership for 3 years now and look back on my first trip in 98, boy I wish I would have bought back then. If you like deluxe Disney resorts, then this is the way to go.


----------



## b-1

we are in winnipeg also and we closed on a resale of 200 points at BWV on Nov 30. I also planned 5 years worth of vacations on a spreadsheet and once i added the kids ages and grades they would be for each vacation, things changed a little bit. 

As my oldest got older, I realized that we would either be vactioning at different times or for diff't lengths of time. maybe plot out the kids ages and grades, you might see some habits change.


----------



## ABCanada

Kiki Mouse

From our perspective

Pros
We like having the kitchen facilities.  We generally eat breakfast in the room, have a large lunch out and nibbles for dinner back in the room.  This saves money and is healthier.  We also pick up milk, juice, wine and beer from Publics or other so we are not paying the WDW prices.

Love having the washer and dryer.  We have an Owners Locker so are able to go for a 10 day vacation with carryon.

We did an adult only trip last year; we have APs so we did go to the parks but could easily just enjoyed the 'free' stuff.  I can see us using this as a winter vacation long after DD has left home.  There are a lot of 'mature' couples at the DVC resorts.

Cons
There are only three of us but we like the two bedroom units.  Did the economics on a studio, generally get a two bedroom. (We sometimes invite friends to join us so it does not seem too extravagant.)

We have done three add-ons which is not uncommon.  We are ok with this but you need to be aware that it is quite common.


----------



## disneykins

Kiki Mouse,

We have been members since 93.  2 kids were 6 and 4 then (23 and 21 now).  We went twice a year when they were younger, every year since then.  Traded  for Disney cruise 4 times (twice over New Years)  have been for 5 Christmases.  Stayed at home OKW, and BC, SS, AKL, always got our first choice of rooms and dates, never had to change plans, even at Christmas.  Trick is to book as soon as you can.  

Since the kids are older we go once a year alone or with friends and every other year try to arrange for the kids to come with us.  A lot of trips we combine it with a 7 day non-Disney cruise and then go to the parks for 4 or 5days after.

We can see us still going every year for the next 30 years.  There is so much we haven't done.  

Best investment we ever made.  Best memories we have are DVC made.

Debbie and Tony


----------



## romburgundy

Hi all I'm new here from Toronto had my first taste last march and will be taking the kids next time.


----------



## Raptorfan

I've been a member since 2000 with ownership at VWL. However, we generally prefer to stay at OKW due to the size and different layout of the villas.


----------



## Shawn d

Apologize if this is in the wrong forum

my mind has been racing lately about going to Disney again and I am still keenly interested in getting into the DVC.

I think there are still some things that are same as usual (25 yr plan, have to buy it at Disney unless you are in Alberta, Ontario, etc) but I have some questions:
Has the price gone up? I think I was told 16 K when I went to their presentation
Is it possible to put a down payment ie 10% on credit card and pay the rest off w credit card?
What are the point system for using non home resorts ie using for pop century, POR
can it be used for the cruise lines?


----------



## Raptorfan

Shawn d said:


> Apologize if this is in the wrong forum
> 
> my mind has been racing lately about going to Disney again and I am still keenly interested in getting into the DVC.
> 
> I think there are still some things that are same as usual (25 yr plan, have to buy it at Disney unless you are in Alberta, Ontario, etc) but I have some questions:
> Has the price gone up? I think I was told 16 K when I went to their presentation
> Is it possible to put a down payment ie 10% on credit card and pay the rest off w credit card?
> What are the point system for using non home resorts ie using for pop century, POR
> can it be used for the cruise lines?



I can answer some of those. You can use points for non home resorts but I think the amount of points are too high for most of them (in otherwords you get much better value doing a studio in one of the home resorts)

You can use it for the cruise, but again it takes a very large number of points. When I did the Disney cruise, I ended up renting out my points for the use year (half of what it would have cost me in points to book with them) and paid for the cruise for the 4 of us. I got a good deal with Dreams Unlimited.


----------



## yxe dad

Raptorfan said:


> I've been a member since 2000 with ownership at VWL. However, we generally prefer to stay at OKW due to the size and different layout of the villas.



Sorry about the delay, but you've been added to the list


----------



## yxe dad

kevinedenmarg said:


> Hi friends,
> I think we bought the dealership HHI last year and have already suffered addonitis twice, once in time SSR and AKV. We had four agreements, but we sold the original HHI. We love DVC and is one of the best decisions we made our families for future use.



On the list as well!


----------



## yxe dad

romburgundy said:


> Hi all I'm new here from Toronto had my first taste last march and will be taking the kids next time.



Welcome to the Disboards!

Are you a DVC member as well? At which resort?


----------



## lulukate

Don't think I am on the list - we bought VGC points in 2009  and will be making our second trip home this spring.  

I have a question for Canadian VGC members - did you order groceries online - where and how did you pay.  I tried to order with Vons but it wouldn't accept my credit card even if I used the VGC zipcode and then the bank put a stop on my card as they thought someone was trying to fraudulently use it - thank goodness I had hubby with me so we could use his card to settle the bill when checking out would appreciate any ideas for our upcoming trip.


----------



## pinner33

we bought last year on our trip after staying at the grand californian.Loved it so much bought into dvc as we go every year to visit friends as well and loved the resort.We will be there in a week for another ten days in a one bedroom.We usually rent a car as it dosent cost much more than to take the disneyland express and i don't mind driving down there lol.This will be our first time with a kitchen so we will be going to one of the local stores the thing i want to find out is can a canadian buy a prepay phone down there to use as telus hosed me last year and will not be taking my cell phone anywere near california


----------



## Ukie Mouse

My wife (KikiMouse) and I bought into DVC on December 8th, 2010. Still new to all of this and trying to understand certain things. As we are now owners of a vacation club and income tax season is approaching, has anyone ever claimed their annual dues on their taxes.

We are from Winnipeg, and not sure if we can claim the annual dues on our taxes.

Thanks,

Ukie Mouse


----------



## candizfan

Not in Ontario.  You might be able to claim the property tax portion if anything.


----------



## RevKjb

Hi all fellow "Great White Northerners".  We are freshly back from SS Treehouses.  That convinced us.  We have an offer into Disney ROFR on a 120 pt. contract @ SS.  Here's hoping.  It went in today, so 30 day count down starts!  BTW, anyone have any good/bad/other experience with OWNERS LOCKERS?!?!


----------



## candizfan

Good luck.  That would be a hard 30 day wait for me.  We bought into SSR in 2004 but we bought from Disney.  We have added on twice since then.  Once more at SSR and once at AKV.


----------



## ABCanada

RevKjb said:


> BTW, anyone have any good/bad/other experience with OWNERS LOCKERS?!?!



We have had our Owners Locker for over a year and love it.  Locker has always been there when we arrived, even when we let them know at the last minute.  We have only dealt with them by email but they seem very nice.

Keep all the necessities in it including beer, wine, microwave popcorn...  We only use unscented laundry detergent so I keep a bottle of the brand I like.  We also have basic clothes, battery charger, router, ...  Makes packing much easier and saves money on purchases from the hotel store.

There is more discussion on the DVC threads.  I have only seen good comments.


----------



## candizfan

I looked into it and the only down side I see is the cost.  It does not work for us, because I don't bring a lot of things that others feel they have to have (like their hair dryer for example).

So for me, it did not work but I am sure the convenience is great if you have items you really like to bring all the time.


----------



## disnanny

Went on our first DCL in Jan pc loved it and bought DVC in Hawaii, can hardly wait to go. Will be going to Alaska in May (not like we are already living the dream year round being from the Yukon) and are thinking about adding on and we haven't even used our points yet.


----------



## disnanny

Went on our first DCL in Jan pc loved it and bought DVC in Hawaii, can hardly wait to go. Will be going to Alaska in May (not like we are already living the dream year round being from the Yukon) and are thinking about adding on and we haven't even used our points yet.


----------



## lulukate

pinner33 said:


> We usually rent a car as it dosent cost much more than to take the disneyland express and i don't mind driving down there lol.
> 
> Hi I'm just wondering where you rent a car from - the only ones I have found are really expensive!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Leitadala

I thought I posted here but I guess I didn't yet - DH and I bought BLT in January!  We started seriously thinking about buying 2 years ago... I can't believe we waited so long!


----------



## MtlFire

Located in Montreal, I own 202 points at SSR.

mtlfire


----------



## bdtracey

We just got back from SSR yesterday and we are considering buying resale there.  We paid cash for a 2bedroom villa and it was amazing!  I just need to run the numbers again and seeif it makes sense for my family.  Emotionally we are already sold which makes things difficult.  

That being said can anyone point me in the right direction of a thread that helps me learn more about all of the little things that may not be obvious?


----------



## ABCanada

bdtracey said:


> can anyone point me in the right direction of a thread that helps me learn more about all of the little things that may not be obvious?



There are a number of threads under the DVC Forums above.

Also DVCnews.com has good information including maintenance cost history etc. (this can also be found under one of the DVC operations forum stickies)

The resale websites also have information.  Not all can be mentioned here so do a google search for DVC Resale and they should all come up.


----------



## Meaghanqt

Prince Edward Island here!! 296 points OKW, definitely looking at adding on.


----------



## bdtracey

Our 250 point contract at SSR was sent to ROFR on June 2, 2011.  Contracts are getting through in 1-2 weeks so hopefully we'll hear something this week.


----------



## mom_rules

Can add us to the list-another Ontario here.

AKV is our "home"


----------



## abdmom

You can add me to the list. I own at BLT and Aulani. Going to Aulani for March Break. Can't wait!


----------



## bdtracey

You can add us to the list.  Our 250 point contract at SSR went through.  So excited for our September trip!


----------



## dis_guy

Okay, since there are so many experienced Canadian DVC owners here, I'll just come out and ask what you think.

Our recent WDW history:

2008 one week @ mod in March/April
2009 10 days @ mod in late December
2010 5 days @ mod mid November
2011 one week @ mod December/January

Us:

Me and DW mid 50's
2 DDs early 20's in University

DW and I will likely retire in 3 years.

Our future:

I'm keen on our yearly trips to WDW but DW seems to think she'd like to see other parts of the world. At times we'd be going to WDW every second year.

Both DDs are big Disney fans and would use our DVC into the future.


So there's our situation. In your opinion(s) does a DVC purchase make sense?

 I'm thinking that 200 pts @ AKV or such would do us nicely.

Thanks in advance for your informed feedback.


----------



## bdtracey

Alright so first off I'm a huge numbers geek...*cough* engineer *cough*...so I built a spreadsheet to see when I'd be "in the green"/paid off.  Second, DW and I just bought 250 points at SSR (re-sale) so keep that in mind when you read what I have to say after the scenarios below.

From what I can see you guys generally stay at a moderate resort.  When I evaluated the purchase for my family we assumed that we'd be staying at a moderate resort as well.  First off, lets assume that you'll be staying 10 nights per trip at a moderate.  Also, I'll take a 200 point contract at AKV with current dues of $5.01/point with a re-sale purchase price of $75/point (initial buy in = $15,000).

Scenario 1: 
Mod resort; preferred room
7% increase in rate/year
Room discount 30% for every trip
Annual dues increase per year of 3.2%
PAID OUT AFTER 14 TRIPS

Scenario 2:
Mod resort; preferred room
7% increase per year
0% room discount
Annual dues incrase of 3.2%
PAID OUT AFTER 9 TRIPS

Scenario 3: 
Mod resort; preferred room
3% increase per year
20% room discount
Annual dues incrase of 3.2%
PAID OUT AFTER 18 TRIPS

Scenario 4: 
Mod resort; preferred room
3% increase per year
0% room discount
Annual dues incrase of 3.2%
PAID OUT AFTER 11 TRIPS

Scenario 5:
Studio at Saratoga Springs Resort (just something I had in the spreadsheet)
3% increase per year
30% room discount
Annual dues incrase of 3.2%
PAID OUT AFTER 9 TRIPS

Scenario 5:
Studio at Saratoga Springs Resort 
3% increase per year
0% room discount
Annual dues incrase of 3.2%
PAID OUT AFTER 6 TRIPS

The whole idea behind DVC is that you're "pre-purchasing" your vacations.  Also, these numbers are based off of a re-sale property.  Purchasing through Disney would cost you a lot more.  Honestly, by looking at the numbers and how many trips it would take you to break-even you'll have to go down a bunch.  This is the downside to owning DVC if you're used to staying at a moderate.  Our past trip in May we stayed 6 nights at Coronado Springs and 8 nights at Saratoga Springs.  There is a HUGE difference between the two resorts, in my opinion.  Our kids were almost 3 and just over 1 so it was a bit different for us.  We ended up staying at the resort a lot and spent a lot more time in our room (afternoon naps) and at the pool.  There are so many activites to do there and it has a great feel.

There is a lot to say about the emotional attraction to owning DVC...seeing as  you're on the DIS Boards I'm going to go ahead and assume that you know exactly what I'm talking about.  Being able to take your daughters and possibly grandchildren down in the future for a vacation I'm sure sounds pretty appealing.  If you guys go down every other year you'd be able to bank/borrow points to have enough to get everyone into a 2 bedroom villa or possibly a grand villa.  This totally changes the economics because you're now cutting out an additional hotel room or possibly 2.

I can tell you right now that even though we've just purchased our DVC contract DW and I aren't even looking at the break-even analysis anymore.  We're planning how and where we can use our points.  I'm sure I'll eventually figure out where we're at in terms of break-even.  For us, we were very blessed to have the lump sum available and didn't have to take out a loan.  We knew that Disney was going to get our money one way or another and we decided to give it to them all at once since we had it available.

All in all, is this a financial investment...definitely not.  It is, however, something that my family has a passion for and something we talk about on a daily basis.

Wow...hopefully you don't mind my thoughts but this is something I just went through and thought it might help you out some.

If you were just looking for the scenarios without the blabbering...my apologies.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Do you have your scenarios in a spreadsheet?


----------



## ABCanada

dis_guy said:


> So there's our situation. In your opinion(s) does a DVC purchase make sense?



We love our DVC

but a warning

We too ran all the numbers prior to buying
We ran them based on a studio.  It seemed logical given there are only three of us and a studio is similar to a regular hotel room.
We started with 160 pnts at SSR
We now have 560 pnts spread between SSR, AKV, BCV & VWL and normally we get a two bedroom not a studio.  We often invite friends to justify the two bedroom but we would likely get a two bedroom even for just the three of us.  Love the washer & dryer in the room.  Like having breakfast in the room and often have a large TS lunch and then fruit, cheese and wine in the room in the evening.

Saying this we do not regret the purchase and will probably buy a few more pnts.  We are also in our mid 50s and can see spending the month of January in a one bedroom.

While we love AKV we generally only spend one or two nights there.  Love the resort & Saana (sp) but do not like the distance to everything.  Enjoy the resorts you can walk at.

Given the size of AKV unless you want a value or concierge you will probably be able to get a room at 7 months.  With the lower resale price & dues SSR is probably the best value.  SSR gets a lot of bad press but we like it.  If being close to the parks is important to you I would buy at VWL for MK or BC for EPCOT or DHS.


----------



## bdtracey

Ted - I kind of have all of those scenarios in my spreadsheet.  You just have to manipulate a couple of the cells to make it happen.  I know most people have their own spreadsheets but I'm more than happy to share mine if anyone is interested...simply PM me.


----------



## dis_guy

bdtracey, I am blown away! Thanks for your analysis. I actually did figure on a 1 bedroom villa for my guestimating. I was figuring it would take 10 yearly trips to break even, though what I was doing was nowhere what your spreadsheet did. Thanks ABCanada, your insights are also appreciated.


----------



## mom_rules

Awesome!  How about if you are used to staying in a deluxe resort all the time.

We usually stay in the Epcot resort resorts.


----------



## dis_guy

It's beginning to look like we might benefit from a DVC purchase. To me anyway, not so sure about my wife.

Just one more question. I certainly understand the advantages in buying resale but I'd be interested in knowing what incentives Disney has been offering. Perhaps someone who has recently bought DVC from Disney might be able to let me know?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## ABCanada

dis_guy said:


> It's beginning to look like we might benefit from a DVC purchase. To me anyway, not so sure about my wife.
> interested in knowing what incentives Disney has been offering.



Best to monitor the DVC Operations thread for this information.  The most recent incentives are over and people are waiting to hear what the new ones will be.  The incentives tend to be a bit better on cruises and from special events.  Again, if you monitor the DVC Operations thread any changes or speculation will be discussed.

Here is the most recent thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2764155

http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions reports any of the incentives in an easy to follow format.  They also have a good table on the MF history.

Unless you are purchasing BLT or VGC purchasing direct, even after incentives, will be significantly higher.

Advantages of purchasing direct:
Points available immediately
Closing costs lower
If your use year is after your purchase date you get the prior year's points (which they will let you bank even after your banking date) and only pay MF from the purchase date for the current year.
No restrictions on use of points

Good luck with the decision


----------



## bdtracey

mom_rules said:


> Awesome!  How about if you are used to staying in a deluxe resort all the time.
> 
> We usually stay in the Epcot resort resorts.



Right now I have SSR put into the spreadsheet.  For ease of use lets say you're looking at 200 points at $65/point.

Beach Club, 10 nights, Standard View, avg $340/night
3% increase in rate/year
Room discount 30% for every trip
Annual dues increase per year of 3.2%
PAID OUT AFTER 8 TRIPS

Beach Club, 10 nights, Standard View, avg $340/night
3% increase in rate/year
Room discount 0% for every trip
Annual dues increase per year of 3.2%
PAID OUT AFTER 5 TRIPS

Beach Club, 10 nights, Water/Pool View, avg $425/night
3% increase in rate/year
Room discount 30% for every trip
Annual dues increase per year of 3.2%
PAID OUT AFTER 5 TRIPS

Beach Club, 10 nights, Water/Pool View, avg $425/night
3% increase in rate/year
Room discount 0% for every trip
Annual dues increase per year of 3.2%
PAID OUT AFTER 3 TRIPS

From what I can see, the more expensive room you stay in the quicker the DVC Membership pays for itself....which makes sense.

Surprisingly, I took another look at my numbers our break-even compared against staying at a moderate resort is 11 trips without any room discounts.  If there is even a 20% room discount our break-even point is now at 17 trips.  I just need to convince myself that at some point we'd start staying in a deluxe resort


----------



## mom_rules

bdtracey said:


> Right now I have SSR put into the spreadsheet.  For ease of use lets say you're looking at 200 points at $65/point.
> 
> Beach Club, 10 nights, Standard View, avg $340/night
> 3% increase in rate/year
> Room discount 30% for every trip
> Annual dues increase per year of 3.2%
> PAID OUT AFTER 8 TRIPS
> 
> Beach Club, 10 nights, Standard View, avg $340/night
> 3% increase in rate/year
> Room discount 0% for every trip
> Annual dues increase per year of 3.2%
> PAID OUT AFTER 5 TRIPS
> 
> Beach Club, 10 nights, Water/Pool View, avg $425/night
> 3% increase in rate/year
> Room discount 30% for every trip
> Annual dues increase per year of 3.2%
> PAID OUT AFTER 5 TRIPS
> 
> Beach Club, 10 nights, Water/Pool View, avg $425/night
> 3% increase in rate/year
> Room discount 0% for every trip
> Annual dues increase per year of 3.2%
> PAID OUT AFTER 3 TRIPS
> 
> From what I can see, the more expensive room you stay in the quicker the DVC Membership pays for itself....which makes sense.
> 
> Surprisingly, I took another look at my numbers our break-even compared against staying at a moderate resort is 11 trips without any room discounts.  If there is even a 20% room discount our break-even point is now at 17 trips.  I just need to convince myself that at some point we'd start staying in a deluxe resort



Great! Thanks so much.


----------



## Vodo

With the current exchange rate we finally decided to buy into DVC. 

Currently waiting on ROFR with Disney on a resale contract for 225 points at SSR. I suspect additional points will be added not long after, lol...


----------



## nutc4disney

Please add us to your list.

Members since Sept. 2009   220 points at SSR Just passed ROFR for another 100 points at SSR.    
We added on because we love to go to Disney (5 trips down since becoming members) and are planning to go again this Oct. 

It's nice to crunch all the numbers but once you vacation as a member and enjoy all the luxury of the accommodations, you make every excuse to go.


----------



## hfxcawin

We have bought two SSR contracts direct from Disney back in 2005 and 2006 and only wish we had more....


----------



## Vodo

Officially members now with 225 points at SSR and 200 points at BWV, with 100 points at AKV currently waiting on ROFR...


----------



## Shelebeen

We are official now too!  We now own 160 pts at Aulani... can't wait to start using our points!


----------



## susanv

Count us in!  Members since April 2005 SSR.  Bought in with just one child.  Now have 4 (Two aged three and under), next trip will have to be a two bedroom probably.  

Been six times since purchased and lent out our points to family a few times as well.  Has already reached break even.


----------



## pxlbarrel

I purchased 100 points at Boardwalk Villas in July.  Got the good exchange rate at the time.   Even managed to convert some money for the next couple of years of maintenance fees.  

I got a bonus 100 points when I bought (the seller managed to bank 100 points before it closed ... so they weren't expected but we'll take 'em) so we're staying one night at  Grand Californian Villas in February.  Gonna try to book Aulani for December but waiting till May is going to be tough. LOL


----------



## keaster

We are DVC newbies as well, bought 480 AKL points while on our Disney Dream cruise in July...and as you can see from my tickers, we are already putting them to good use.


----------



## candielips

You can now add us too!
We just bought 150 points at SSR last month and are super excited for our next trip.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

I''ve been reading alot on the subjet lately. We have 5 yo triplets who are now hooked to Disney. to put it in perspective, I was lucky enough to be able to bring them 3 this in the ast year. Will I continue like that every year, absolutely not but we do intend on continuing going every year. We were more then happy to stay at POR but now that baby #4 is on the way, POR will be things of the past as there's no way we can put 6 people in that room even with a playpen. Our options are mainly deluxe or 2 rooms at value. with 4 kids and 2 parents, 2 rooms are not my ideal. Yes Disney tries to give connecting rooms but I don't want to have to worry about that when I go on vacation and a vacation with dh and I in 2 different rooms is not vacation to us so that leaves us with Deluxe. 

Maybe someone here can help. We have been tihinking about DVC but I have no idea where to start. As much as we would love AKV, the resort is just too big for us and  Bay Tower is so damn expensive.  that leave us with little choice. How are the other DVC? How may points would one need to stay for a week either in May or August? How is Boardwalk villas for people with young kids?


----------



## 4stroke

OP:

Please add DW and myself as newest DVC Canadians!!

We bought 160 pts at BLT.    

We've been to Disney enough in the last few years to realize that we intend to spend a good amount of money with the mouse over the next fifty.   Why not pay it all now, and get it over with???   =)

First DVC trip in January at BLT.

I suppose I need to change my signature now to reflect our DVC-ness.    

Standby for that!!

4Stroke.


----------



## 4stroke

3pletprincesses said:


> Will I continue like that every year, absolutely not but we do intend on continuing going every year. We were more then happy to stay at POR ...Our options are mainly deluxe or 2 rooms at value.
> 
> Maybe someone here can help. We have been tihinking about DVC but I have no idea where to start. As much as we would love AKV, the resort is just too big for us and  Bay Tower is so damn expensive.  that leave us with little choice. How are the other DVC? How may points would one need to stay for a week either in May or August? How is Boardwalk villas for people with young kids?




We just bought a DVC membership to BLT.

Our situation is not so different from yours.   While we have no kids....right now....we plan to bring the fam from time to time.

We asked ourselves this:   In the next 50 years, do we plan to make Disney part of our annual vacation plans?   The answer was yes.....so, how do you figure out where u fit in with DVC then?

Yes all DVCs are deluxe and expensive.  However, a deluxe studio at BLT or AKL or SSR is so worth it.    Isn't it nice to have the slightly upgraded rooms, with good food service, better outdoor amenities, etc...?

Keep in mind with DVC, your "home resort" only means that which u can book 11 months prior.   BLT was more expensive on paper, but has cheaper yearly dues than AKV.   Do some math, find out which fits "YOUR" family best.   

I've yet to experience my first DVC stay, but I did the excel spreadsheets....the numbers make sense.   

More importantly than money.....its Disney......for the next 50 years of your family's life.

How cool is that?

cheers!
4Stroke


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Can you please remove Tollerwalker and add Canadian Disney Mom to the list?  I created a new user island no longer use the old one.  We bought 200 SSR pts direct from Disney in 2005 and 200 SSR pts resale in 2011.

Thanks 
Jess


----------



## LeeFamily

Hello,
Any other DVC owners from Manitoba?Our home resort is Bay Lake Tower.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

LeeFamily said:


> Hello,
> Any other DVC owners from Manitoba?Our home resort is Bay Lake Tower.



We are BLT people too


----------



## cpbjgc

LeeFamily said:


> Hello,
> Any other DVC owners from Manitoba?Our home resort is Bay Lake Tower.



OKW here.


----------



## vikkii19

You can add us also, we bought SSR in 2010 and added AKV in 2011. Who knows what the future holds?? Probably more points


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Can you please add Canadian Disney Mom and remove Tollerwalker?  I recently changed my user name.  

We have been members at SSR since 2005 (200pts June UY).  We did an add on this summer through resale for SSR (200pts June UY).

Thanks!
J


----------



## monkey30

we are possibly looking at getting DVC points (a friends family is looking at possibly selling theirs) would 160 be enough for a weeks trip? the home resort is Californian, But I really have no clue, I have looked at calculators, but it seems like we will only get a few nights as we need something for 5 ppl.


----------



## archdandy

I'm looking in to DVC right now and just received the information package today in the mail!  I'm just wondering if anybody has ever regretted buying DVC? It's a big decision and a lot of money to fork over. I know that there is a certain grace period where if you regret buying timeshares in the states you can cancel, is there something similar in Canada?


----------



## Kindigo

archdandy said:


> I'm looking in to DVC right now and just received the information package today in the mail!  I'm just wondering if anybody has ever regretted buying DVC? It's a big decision and a lot of money to fork over. I know that there is a certain grace period where if you regret buying timeshares in the states you can cancel, is there something similar in Canada?



My hubby and I are also looking into a DVC membership.  We got our information package.  But then also kept getting phone calls from a very -pushy- sales person.  I am not saying that it's not "their job" to try and push sales.  But this guy was a little over bearing.

We are still going to consider a membership.  But I am having trouble understand all the different terms and points system.  I think we might take the tour while we are at the MK this year.


----------



## sechelt

monkey30 said:


> we are possibly looking at getting DVC points (a friends family is looking at possibly selling theirs) would 160 be enough for a weeks trip? the home resort is Californian, But I really have no clue, I have looked at calculators, but it seems like we will only get a few nights as we need something for 5 ppl.



I don't see too many westerners on here so I was excited to see your post.

I own at the Grand Californian and am sooooo glad that I do.  I'd been looking at DVC for years but had been told to buy where I plan to vacation and now I see why.  Let me explain.  If VGC is your home resort, you can make reservations 11 months before your check in date.  If your home resort is somewhere else, then you can't make reservations until 7 months out.  This is a big deal because during peak times, VGC likely won't have any available space.  There are less than 100 villas at VGC compared to over 1000, or something, in Orlando.  

As for the 160 points, it will depend on how often you plan on going.  I only have 125 but it's enough for us.  If we only go every 3 years, with banking and borrowing, that gives us 375 points to play with.  If you were to do the same, you'd have 480 points every three years.  That would get you six nights in a two bedroom villa, in July or August.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DISNEY180

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> Can you please add Canadian Disney Mom and remove Tollerwalker?  I recently changed my user name.
> 
> We have been members at SSR since 2005 (200pts June UY).  We did an add on this summer through resale for SSR (200pts June UY).
> 
> Thanks!
> J




We bought in July 2006 and want to add on too.  I also saw your ticker and now I am thinking of spending my BIG Birthday there...hehe


----------



## DISNEY180

4stroke said:


> OP:
> 
> Please add DW and myself as newest DVC Canadians!!
> 
> We bought 160 pts at BLT.
> 
> We've been to Disney enough in the last few years to realize that we intend to spend a good amount of money with the mouse over the next fifty.   Why not pay it all now, and get it over with???   =)
> 
> First DVC trip in January at BLT.
> 
> I suppose I need to change my signature now to reflect our DVC-ness.
> 
> Standby for that!!
> 
> 4Stroke.
> 
> 
> Hi 4Stroke
> I am in London ON too. Do you know if we do meetups in the city somewhere?
> Cheers


----------



## DreamChasers

Hi all we are maybe not the newest Canadian DVC members, but just recently found the Canadian forum.  We bought into Saratoga Springs back in May and our first trip will be over New Years this year.  We havent been to Disney since our Honey Moon, but now that we have a soon to be five year old and a two year old we figured DVC was a good idea.

Hello in particular to Disney180 and 4Stroke as we are Londers as well.


----------



## Ilyo

Hello all!

Just bought at BWV...am looking forward to booking our first DVC vacation...

Family of 5 from Toronto area.


----------



## sparky309442

DW and I bought into the DVC!! We bought 220 points!! Very excited to start booking our vacations and knowing that were are going to be going on a few each year for the next 45 years


----------



## RookieMouse

Kindigo said:


> My hubby and I are also looking into a DVC membership.  We got our information package.  But then also kept getting phone calls from a very -pushy- sales person.  I am not saying that it's not "their job" to try and push sales.  But this guy was a little over bearing.
> 
> We are still going to consider a membership.  But I am having trouble understand all the different terms and points system.  I think we might take the tour while we are at the MK this year.



When DW and I bought into DVC in 2009, we had looked at things for awhile previously (online research mainly), but also waited until doing the tour when we were at WDW.  Even then, we didn't immediately take the plunge, but waited until a few days later when we were on a Disney Cruise.  Then we bought in to take advantage of the great incentives offered.


----------



## okw2012

Please add me to the list! I own at OKW and HHI and live in Montreal, Quebec. Bought on the resale market as DVD not authorized to sell timeshares in Quebec. Anyone else from Montreal or Quebec City out there?


----------



## LadyKay

okw2012 said:


> Please add me to the list! I own at OKW and HHI and live in Montreal, Quebec. Bought on the resale market as DVD not authorized to sell timeshares in Quebec. Anyone else from Montreal or Quebec City out there?



Hey neighbour 
We live in Montreal!!! We own at BLT, BCV and Vero Beach. Best thing we EVER purchased.Welcome to the boards. Where in Montreal do you live?


----------



## okw2012

LadyKay said:
			
		

> Hey neighbour
> We live in Montreal!!! We own at BLT, BCV and Vero Beach. Best thing we EVER purchased.Welcome to the boards. Where in Montreal do you live?



South shore. Sainte-Julie to be precise. Yourself?


----------



## yxe dad

Hello Everyone,

I've been away from the boards for awhile and apologize for not updating this list sooner. 

Everyone should be on the list on the first post on page 1 now! 

Please check the list and if you are missing, I once again apologize but post again and I will add you to the list. My plan is to check-in at least once a week, I promise!

Shayne


----------



## flexo

okw2012 said:


> South shore. Sainte-Julie to be precise. Yourself?



we live at blainville near montreal !!!  we are dvc member since 2011


----------



## okw2012

flexo said:
			
		

> we live at blainville near montreal !!!  we are dvc member since 2011



As my avatar suggests we bought at OKW in 2012, and are soon going for the 1st time as DVC members. We later also boughtat HHI and will be going for the spring break.

There are likely other DVC owners in the greater Montreal, maybe enough to start a club and meet in person once in a while!


----------



## flexo

okw2012 said:


> As my avatar suggests we bought at OKW in 2012, and are soon going for the 1st time as DVC members. We later also boughtat HHI and will be going for the spring break.
> 
> There are likely other DVC owners in the greater Montreal, maybe enough to start a club and meet in person once in a while!



Yess, canadian dvc group !!!!  we are dvc member at the saratoga spring


----------



## yxe dad

flexo said:


> Yess, canadian dvc group !!!!  we are dvc member at the saratoga spring



You were/are on the list.


----------



## SplashMom

We purchased BLT last year while in Disney on vacation.  We are booked for our first stay at Kidani Village for a few nights before our first cruise on the Disney Dream in March.  We are also booked for two weeks at Aulani at the end of May-early June.  Very excited for our first DVC stays!!


----------



## Inga

Add me in...Inga!


----------



## yxe dad

SplashMom said:


> We purchased BLT last year while in Disney on vacation.  We are booked for our first stay at Kidani Village for a few nights before our first cruise on the Disney Dream in March.  We are also booked for two weeks at Aulani at the end of May-early June.  Very excited for our first DVC stays!!



I added you to the list.


----------



## yxe dad

Inga said:


> Add me in...Inga!



I did, and welcome


----------



## Dave McCullough

Joined (bought - however you wish to say it) when I was down last December.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

We bought BLT in March 2011 just before the restrictions.  Please add me in.


----------



## fraser2009

Bought my points in 2009. LOVE IT!!!!!! Can't wait to use the points year after year.


----------



## yxe dad

Dave McCullough said:


> Joined (bought - however you wish to say it) when I was down last December.





montrealdisneylovers said:


> We bought BLT in March 2011 just before the restrictions.  Please add me in.





fraser2009 said:


> Bought my points in 2009. LOVE IT!!!!!! Can't wait to use the points year after year.



Congrats on joining DVC and our thread.

The only problem I see, is never having enough points!


----------



## lawboy2001

Hi there; a new DVCer from Toronto.  My BLT resale purchase went through last week.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

lawboy2001 said:


> Hi there; a new DVCer from Toronto.  My BLT resale purchase went through last week.



Congrats on your purchase!  Welcome to DVC & the disboards


----------



## DVCALMA

Hello, DVC members for a couple of years now. Heading WDW way tomorrow. 3 nights OKW, 7 nights Coronado. Live in New Brunswick and liking DVC.


----------



## icekats

from Ontario, SSR owners, 2010


----------



## icekats

2011 stayed at Kadani, Beach Club and our home resort SSR, not sure we will do a 14 night 3 hotel stay again. 

2013 completed 8 nights at VWL, DW loved it and in Nov off to OKW for 5 nights, non park visit


----------



## CristianoSantos

Please add me! From Burlington, ON owners at SSR and BLT.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

here's a little question for you. Have anyone been able to finance with Disney or have you financed elsewhere. We have enough to pay for most of it but we have lots of points to buy as we are a family of 6 and will always need a 2 bedrooms year after year. I think I'm more comfortable to finance with Disney as it's a one shop stop but don't know if any Canadians have been able to do it and if they found a down side to it.


----------



## okw2012

3pletprincesses said:


> here's a little question for you. Have anyone been able to finance with Disney or have you financed elsewhere. We have enough to pay for most of it but we have lots of points to buy as we are a family of 6 and will always need a 2 bedrooms year after year. I think I'm more comfortable to finance with Disney as it's a one shop stop but don't know if any Canadians have been able to do it and if they found a down side to it.



I looked into it but it was not possible because I live in Quebec, which has more rules wrt timeshare sollicitation. In the end I bought on the resale market for half the price of buying direct and financed it using my line of credit at 3%. It was by far a better deal. We bought 380 points for 20k$, which at 3% means only 600$ in interest per year.


----------



## networktek

last time i talked with the DVC sales people they told us that Canadians can get financing through Disney except if you live in Quebec and 1 other place i believe it was Alberta but you would probably get a better rate from your own bank Disney has very high interest rates.  When we got our DVC we just saved up until we could pay it out right in cash.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Thanks for the replies Networktek & OKW2012. I of course happen to live in Quebec so there goes my idea LOL. I guess we will go resale instead of direct. The more I read and the more it seems it will be the best for us. I don't think we would use our points anyways for cruises or any other hotel. Seems like everyone finds it to be a less then fair trade if not staying at Disney itself.

 One more question would you get the 350 points at the same resort since that's roughly what we need for 2 bedroom or do 2 resorts? I know I would only be able to book some points at 11 months out and then try to add to that current stay with the other points at 7 months out if we have 2 home resorts. I wonder how hard it is to get a 2 bedroom in August at most places 7 months out.


----------



## okw2012

3pletprincesses said:


> Thanks for the replies Networktek & OKW2012. I of course happen to live in Quebec so there goes my idea LOL. I guess we will go resale instead of direct. The more I read and the more it seems it will be the best for us. I don't think we would use our points anyways for cruises or any other hotel. Seems like everyone finds it to be a less then fair trade if not staying at Disney itself.
> 
> One more question would you get the 350 points at the same resort since that's roughly what we need for 2 bedroom or do 2 resorts? I know I would only be able to book some points at 11 months out and then try to add to that current stay with the other points at 7 months out if we have 2 home resorts. I wonder how hard it is to get a 2 bedroom in August at most places 7 months out.



If you buy points at two resorts you can use the following strategy to always book at 11mo:

year 1, use points from year 1 and 2 at resort A (you borrow points from that same resort) and bank year 1 points at resort B

year 2, use points from year 1 and year 2 at resort B

Year 3, start over

You can hence alternate resorts and still book at 11mo.

Send me a pm if you want to chat about pros and cons of buying resale and buying two resorts.


----------



## ABCanada

3pletprincesses said:


> here's a little question for you. Have anyone been able to finance with Disney or have you financed elsewhere. We have enough to pay for most of it but we have lots of points to buy as we are a family of 6 and will always need a 2 bedrooms year after year. I think I'm more comfortable to finance with Disney as it's a one shop stop but don't know if any Canadians have been able to do it and if they found a down side to it.



If you are buying direct consider buying what you can afford and borrowing points from the next year until you can afford to add on.  You will end up paying a bit more for the closing fees but I suspect this will still be less expensive.  It also gives you a bit more time to decide exactly how many points you need and if you want to be at one or more than one resort.  You may also decide that you are comfortable buying resale and save a few dollars on the next purchase.

As far as more than one resort.  We currently own at four different resorts and will often do split stays.  Staying a few nights near MK, a few near EPCOT and maybe a few at either DDT area or AKV.  While you need to pack up and move you save a lot of time and trouble traveling to the parks.  It is much more relaxing walking or taking a boat to a park than catching one of the buses or driving.


----------



## Disneyhabs

Add me to that list of DVC ers.


----------



## krazy4crusing

Disneyhabs said:


> Add me to that list of DVC ers.




Congrats!!!!


----------



## Disneyhabs

krazy4crusing said:


> Congrats!!!!



Thanks I currently own at HHI SSR and just submitted the paperwork for 250 points at VB.


----------



## jkquinn

been reading DVC forums a lot in anticipation of first purchase.so glad to find a Canadian forum as we are from Ontario.
i've been reading so much but always in back of my mind I was thinking that the posts were from members who lived in Arkansas or Georgia or even better Florida.
thinking that as Canadians we have unique travel issues to consider (and it seems an exchange rate as well!)
Will keep you posted on purchase as it happens.


----------



## wendyt_ca

Add us to the list! We have owned for almost 3 years!!


----------



## Aminiman

I'm also a DVC member at BLT!  Tack my name on that list too.
I leave for my 3rd trip "home" in 3 weeks now... super excited!


----------



## KelvinChui

Welcome Home!!

We bought into BLT in 2011 and add-on VGF in 2014.


----------



## RatherDrive

BWV is our "Welcome Home" place! Oh and in only 98 days we will hear "Welcome Home"!!


----------



## srober

Add my wife and I to your list of Canadian DVC'ers. SSR, WL and BW are our homes, when were not living our non vacation lives in Nova Scotia.


----------



## RipperSB

You can add my name to the list.  DVCers since Feb 2013 with Bay Lake as our home and we've already made two trips.  Christmas 2013 and Epcot Flowre & Garden 2014.  We've now got our third trip booked for Oct for MNSSHP and a resort stay plus cruise planned for Jan 2015.


----------



## shenaniganzz

We closed on OKW at the end of May!


----------



## okw2012

shenaniganzz said:


> We closed on OKW at the end of May!



Congrats!


----------



## RatherDrive

shenaniganzz said:


> We closed on OKW at the end of May!



 Home!


----------



## canadiandisneymommy

From London Ontario here. Current offer at SSR for 200 points is going through ROFR and will be hearing back by July 20th. Super excited!


----------



## DisneySJR

*Great to find a place with so many Canadian DVC Members! I feel like the only one sometimes. And me to the list.

Became a member in February 2011 with initial purchase at Animal Kingdom Lodge and bought into Grand Floridian last summer.*


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

From London ON, just completed ROFR, so we're now DVC Members as well 

Our home resort is SSR


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

CheapRunnerMike said:


> From London ON, just completed ROFR, so we're now DVC Members as well
> 
> Our home resort is SSR



Welcome Home!!!


----------



## RatherDrive

CheapRunnerMike said:


> From London ON, just completed ROFR, so we're now DVC Members as well
> 
> Our home resort is SSR


 home!


----------



## canadiandisneymommy

canadiandisneymommy said:


> From London Ontario here. Current offer at SSR for 200 points is going through ROFR and will be hearing back by July 20th. Super excited!



We finally passed (after disney took our above offer but we immediately tried again on a similar contract)! Planning our first dvc trip for March break.


----------



## canadiandisneymommy

CheapRunnerMike said:


> From London ON, just completed ROFR, so we're now DVC Members as well   Our home resort is SSR



Congrats! I am from London too and SSR is also our new home resort. Small world!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

canadiandisneymommy said:


> Congrats! I am from London too and SSR is also our new home resort. Small world!


Looks like it's a small world after all   Congrats, and maybe I'll see you down at SSR!  Welcome home!

And thanks for the warm welcomes Canadian Disney Mom and ratherdrive


----------



## Disney_Alli

Could you add me to the list? My fiancé and I bought 150 points at WLV in July. My future in-laws will be using our points for 'our' first visit home to attend our Disney wedding in August.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## RipperSB

RipperSB said:


> You can add my name to the list.  DVCers since Feb 2013 with Bay Lake as our home and we've already made two trips.  Christmas 2013 and Epcot Flowre & Garden 2014.  We've now got our third trip booked for Oct for MNSSHP and a resort stay plus cruise planned for Jan 2015.



And now this update...

We just got back from our NNSHP trip (see the TR at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3342373) and also added on a 50 point contract direct from Disney!


----------



## saraschoening

I live in BC Canada, our first trip to WDW will be in May but we go to Disneyland all the time and love it. I am very interested in the DVC but when I go to their website I can't access any information because I live in BC. The only provinces that come up are Ontario and Alberta. Does this mean I can't purchase? What should my next step be?


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

saraschoening said:


> I live in BC Canada, our first trip to WDW will be in May but we go to Disneyland all the time and love it. I am very interested in the DVC but when I go to their website I can't access any information because I live in BC. The only provinces that come up are Ontario and Alberta. Does this mean I can't purchase? What should my next step be?



You will not be able to purchase or get info directly from Disney at home.  If you want to buy from disney or speak to them about DVC, you will need to wait until May when you are there.  Your other option is to buy resale which you can do from home.


----------



## saraschoening

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> You will not be able to purchase or get info directly from Disney at home.  If you want to buy from disney or speak to them about DVC, you will need to wait until May when you are there.  Your other option is to buy resale which you can do from home.



and in your opinion, if you don't mind me asking, is resale a decent way to go? Obviously we want to do the tour while we are down there but if we fall in love with it, would it be bad to purchase resale?

Thank you by the way!!


----------



## RatherDrive

We bought resale and saved a bunch of money doing so.  Buying resale you can choose what resort you want as your home resort where with Disney you can only purchase at the resort where they are selling right now.  Plus you pay a large premium buying through Disney. There are certain limits on resales, if you want to only stay at Disney resorts this won't be an issue.  If you want to use your DVC points for other places not Disney or Adventures by Disney then you should buy direct from Disney.  Though IMHO using your points for non-Disney stays is not an efficient use of your points.

We are planning on adding on to our purchase and we will by from the resale market.  For us it is the only way to go since we only stay at Disney resorts.


----------



## saraschoening

and do you have any problems using them for Disneyland as well? We are in Victoria BC so it is much closer to travel to DL than WDW. We are actually just doing our first WDW vacation this May. I have always put it off because I just know that I am going to love it and it just so far away. 

thanks for the help by the way.

One more question, can I still do a tour at WDW even if I plan on buying resale? and how do I set up a tour?


----------



## RatherDrive

What I would recommend is to buy where you plan on staying the most.  So for you it would be the Grand Californian.  You can book 11 months out at your home resort and only 7 at other DVC resorts.

You can look at DVC suites without buying from Disney.  I am not sure of the other resorts, as I haven't actively looked for them, but at the Boardwalk Villas there is a suite that you can go into and see what the rooms offer and talk to the DVC sales folk there.  At all parks and resorts there are DVC kiosks set up with staff to talk to. You can talk to them and see if they can possibly set up a tour for you.


----------



## saraschoening

thank you for your help


----------



## EricMat

May I be added to the list of Canadian DVC owners? ^^
I bought 200 BLT points last summer. 

The whole family is really looking forward to our very first DVC stay : a 12 nights stay in october.

With the Canadian dollar plummetting, the cost of annual dues just skyrocketed though...


----------



## DVCanadian

Add us to the list. Thanks. Great to see so many Canadians.


----------



## mickeyman42

Hi, you can add me to the list, checking in from Newfoundland!  our home is SSR, but we've mostly stayed at AKL, with stays at VGC and Aulani coming up this summer.  I'm a little more active on other boards, but I have lurked around here for a while now.


----------



## R o y

Add us to your list, VWL since 2001 and AKV, we now camp at FW almost every year


----------



## lorenni

We're weighing a move to Toronto from the US, so I've been lurking here a bit on the Canada boards. 

We have DVC (160 points at BLT) and go to DW at least once a year now. Disney cruise once a year. And we visit family in Boston every other month. I know some of this will have to give after the move. (Already read the thread on travel from Buffalo, etc.)

So my slightly off topic question - it seems to me that when we leave the US I would be wise to keep the bulk of my savings in my US bank account as long as possible to cover my USD expenses such as DVC dues, US based vacations, student loan payments, etc. I could likely dig from that USD account for years and insulate myself from any further dip in the exchange rate. 


For those who maintain US bank accounts, are there any specific concerns? Any pitfalls to be aware of?

Thanks in advance for any insight. Funny how we may pick up and move to a new country and managing our Disney vacations and DVC is on the list of concerns!


----------



## RatherDrive

If you decide to move North, Welcome!

We also visit DW at least once per year but we prefer to drive, hence my member name! For travel from Buffalo you have to shop for the best fares and compare Toronto fares. For example, we went on DCL for Christmas and figured we would fly this one time. We checked prices from both airports and saw that Buffalo was only $100 cheaper for the four of us! So it was a no brainer to fly from Toronto. $100, IMHO, is not nearly enough of a savings to drive 2+ hours on both ends of the flight.

Most if not all Canadian banks have US Dollar accounts. There are many to choose from,for instance, my bank has Canadian US dollar accounts that are managed in Canada but they also have US accounts that are run through the US side of the Canadian bank. It might be easier to make the move, from a banking point, to switch to a Canadian bank that operates in the US.  My parents winter in Florida and this is how they do it, use the same bank on both sides of the border. They have their Canadian account for use back home and while in Florida their US account through the US office of their bank. Two separate banks but both with easy access via online banking. We do the same as my parents and have had no issues accessing our money on either side of the border. I believe that one of the advertising posters at the bank calls it Border-less banking.


----------



## Orph

New DVC member here...bought into VGF straight from Disney.

Please add onto list.


----------



## Antonette2128

New VGF owner, pls add me to
the list!  Thank you!  - from Toronto


----------



## tgropp

I am glad to see Canadians buying into DVC even with an $0.80 dollar. We went to WDW at Christmas time over the Christmas holidays staying onsite  during the 90's and it cost a lot of money. I remember seeing displays advertising Old Key West and was so wRy of timeshares back then. If I would have purchased in 92/93, I would have saved a fortune


----------



## 3pletprincesses

We passed ROFR April 21 and waiting on closing documents. We get to call BLT home from now on.  Now to find the perfect AKL contract at the right price. Oh this could be dangerous!


----------



## pangyal

Please add me to the list, we own at a few resorts now . We are from Toronto, but I work for a company based in the U.S. part time and get paid in USD, so we use that for Disney trips. That being said, I am looking forward to parity coming back !


----------



## TimR

BLT owner here in Kitchener, Ontario. Please add me to the list.


----------



## jedz007

AKV Owner in the 1000 Islands. Please add me to the list.


----------



## AdamsMum

Not new, bought in 2007, but mostly lurking on the boards.  Boardwalk Villas and Beach Club Villas are my home resorts.


----------



## Disney_Mama

We added on this year with a OKW resale.  So happy to have more points and I love OKW.


----------



## Hektor42

We're DVC members in Ajax.  We bought BLT direct from Disney in 2010 and added on resale at SSR last year.


----------



## someboyca

Glad I see some of my roots in Mickey DVC been member since 2008


----------



## LHALLETT

RatherDrive said:


> If you decide to move North, Welcome!
> 
> We also visit DW at least once per year but we prefer to drive, hence my member name! For travel from Buffalo you have to shop for the best fares and compare Toronto fares. For example, we went on DCL for Christmas and figured we would fly this one time. We checked prices from both airports and saw that Buffalo was only $100 cheaper for the four of us! So it was a no brainer to fly from Toronto. $100, IMHO, is not nearly enough of a savings to drive 2+ hours on both ends of the flight.
> 
> Most if not all Canadian banks have US Dollar accounts. There are many to choose from,for instance, my bank has Canadian US dollar accounts that are managed in Canada but they also have US accounts that are run through the US side of the Canadian bank. It might be easier to make the move, from a banking point, to switch to a Canadian bank that operates in the US.  My parents winter in Florida and this is how they do it, use the same bank on both sides of the border. They have their Canadian account for use back home and while in Florida their US account through the US office of their bank. Two separate banks but both with easy access via online banking. We do the same as my parents and have had no issues accessing our money on either side of the border. I believe that one of the advertising posters at the bank calls it Border-less banking.





Which bank do you use I am a DVC member purchased in 2010 SSR  live in Ontario


----------



## LHALLETT

Just curious how does everyone pay there dues I currently pay a lump sum payment but the exchange rate now is a killer would like to change to a monthly payment. I have read on the DIS board before of other Canadians who pay monthly but I know it has to be through a US account just wondering what others do


----------



## RatherDrive

LHALLETT said:


> Which bank do you use I am a DVC member purchased in 2010 SSR  live in Ontario


We use RBC.  My parents, who own a place in FL, use TD and have never had any issues.  We both use the US side of the Canadian banks.


----------



## krazy4crusing

New DVC members here.  225 points at SSR. Bought resale.  We are from the GTA in ONtario


----------



## NSKnight

Hi Everyone! My Husband and I joined DVC a year ago when sailing on the Disney Dream. We live just outside Halifax.  We have been to WDW several times and are looking forward to many more with DVC. We have our first DVC trip booked for May. Our home is Aulani


----------



## Happy2BGoofy

WELCOME HOME!!!

AKL DVC Members. Please add us to the list.


----------



## AdamsMum

Boardwalk villa Canadian DVC owner, please add me to the list.


----------



## quandrea

AKL and SSR owner since 2008. 860 points. Please add me to the list. Live in the GTA


----------



## Momsy5

SSR owner since 2008. 200 pts and 125 pts. I live in NS. Add me to any DVC list. Just purchased our second SSR membership, and inherited some banked points that need to be used before November. We have a trip planned in December, and won't be able to use them. I'm looking for anyone interested in renting these points. I've looked into the usual rental sites, but because we're Cdn, it seems to be a bit of a hassle with having to fill out US Tax forms. I'd rather rent to a fellow Cdn, who wants to save the exchange.


----------



## hcoker1

We are now DVC owners! We have 125 pt at BLT. Everything was finalized last week and we luckily were able to book March Break at SSR. Yeah!


----------



## Indy5

If you could add us to your list. We passed ROFR for OKW on Jan. 21/16 and live in BC


----------



## Maple Leaf

yxe dad said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if there is already a thread going listing Canadian only DVC members?
> I've recently bought into the AKV and would like to know how many of us there are from the "frozen north" who prefer to spend our vacation time with Mickey!
> I know of a thread on the DVC forums asking for DIS DVC members to count themselves. As Canadians we may have different issues that come up. It may be helpful to have a list of Members that are in the same boat, or at least the same country for us new DVC Members to lean on? Just a thought!
> Thanks for reading,
> Shayne
> 
> *Here's the LIST*
> 
> ABCanada, abdmom, Agent j, ahalla, albertagirl, a.little.goofy, amber@eastlink.ca, Aubie881
> 
> bababear 50, bbangel, bbrnca, bdtracey, belle1627, Betty X, BitsnBearsMom, blizzard, bluenosemickey, Buffetboy, b-1
> 
> CanadianDH, Canadian Disney Mom, candielips, candizfan, capricornview, CdnKayDee, cdn ears,Cdn Tink, Chester's Mum, Chickkypoo, claire ont, cpbjgc, Cruiser1969, cslittle999
> 
> daddio, daver, Dave McCullough, dhluvsDisney, disEAR, disnanny, disney0210, disney 180, Disney Dad Canada, disneyfreak89, Disney Kim, disneykins, Disney Mama, disyady, DougEMG, DSW96, Dream Chasers, drskw, dsneygirl, Dutchsmommy, dvcdisney, dvc deernut
> 
> Eeyoreloverforever, Eveningsong, explorer1977
> 
> farmboy&farmergirl, Fellowship9798, flexo, fraser2009, frozenmickey, f4disneyfan
> 
> garytam, Goofy's apprentice, granolacruncher11
> 
> Ham Ham, happydvcmember, HaveBLT WillTravel, hematite153, hfxcawin, hockeymom, Hockey Mom KQ, holidaygirl, howboutnow, House of Mouse Fan
> 
> iluveeyore, Ilyo, Inga
> 
> Jamester, jenkh, joech, jmtf2004, jtaylor123, Jump4Joy8390
> 
> Katscradle, keaster, kevinedenmarg, KiKi Mouse, Kurby
> 
> LadyKay, Lalita, LauraLap, leannwith3, LeeFamily, Leitadala, lisaviolet, lordnamis, louise-montreal, Louiepipbgeeco, lulukate
> 
> mackeyapp, madge62, maryann4086, Meaghanqt, mickeymorse, michellev, mickeywho?, MikeJ, mike2023, MJGirl, MomDad&2boys, mommylo, mommy-2-princesses, mom_rules, monkeyknuckler, montrealdisneylovers, MtlFire, murcor, My 2 Princesses
> 
> nagel, narmforever, Newcastle, Nigel8600, NikP, nluvwithmickey, nutc4disney
> 
> okw2012, OnMedic, On the Lake, ont/ohana, Oshawa, OvertheRainbow
> 
> papertraveller, peacefrogdog, perfectparanoia, petbren, pinner 33, PixieNorth, pkitty, Polarone, polyhm83, Poppins62, pxlbarrel
> 
> Raptorfan, realfam, RevKjb, rmherder, Rob & Jan, RookieMouse
> 
> satman1962, Saratoga Souris, Scratch 42, sean-1966, sechelf, sev, Sharptooth, Shelebeen, Sheribo, skiloff, snarfieca, sparky309442, Splash Mom, ssrdvcmember, Stefanspops, supernurse99, surfer ed, susanv
> 
> tabetha, TagsMissy, tbay, tgropp, tigger&mickey, tiggerrr, tiggerrulz, Tiger926, tink1969, TLPL, tmli, tobidisney, Torontogal, Treft Family, TressyB
> 
> U2FanHfx, Ukie Mouse
> 
> vikkii19, Vodo
> 
> walkena, WDWBOB1, WDWcanuck, wdwr, Wilec
> 
> xipetotec
> 
> yxe dad
> 
> 3guysandagal, 4boys4us, 4stroke
> 
> *For those of you looking for more info I got the following link to Mousesavers, it's a bit of a read but a lot of great info!*
> http://www.mousesavers.com/dvc.html#intro


You can add Maple Leaf to your list. Thanks


----------



## DVCALMA

Bay Lake Towers January 2011.  live in New Brunswick


----------



## misha-ginger

We own at VGF and Aulani. Please add me to the list


----------



## Garbat98

BLT owners since 2009 - 350 points (250 initial purchase as that is "more than we will ever need" - and 100 the next year).


----------



## AdamsMum

BWV and BC only 150 points total.  I do wish I could afford more.


----------



## ontdvc2015

We are VGF owners since Dec 2014.  125 points and going to be looking at more in the coming years.  First trip was amazing with 48 more years to go!


----------



## Schooner

Wife and I just joined! From Nova Scotia, and own at the Poly


----------



## mannym

We have been DVC members since 2010.   LOVING IT.  We are from Toronto and have SSR as our home resort.


----------



## Happy2BGoofy

We are DVC members at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge. Please add us to the list. I thought we were addede before since I posted awhile ago, but I didn't see my name. Thanks in advance.


----------



## northernmouse83

Momsy5 said:


> SSR owner since 2008. 200 pts and 125 pts. I live in NS. Add me to any DVC list. Just purchased our second SSR membership, and inherited some banked points that need to be used before November. We have a trip planned in December, and won't be able to use them. I'm looking for anyone interested in renting these points. I've looked into the usual rental sites, but because we're Cdn, it seems to be a bit of a hassle with having to fill out US Tax forms. I'd rather rent to a fellow Cdn, who wants to save the exchange.


Hi, I'm looking to rent points for cdn $$ - please message me if you have some available that I could use to book Aulani in Jan 2017.  Thanks!


----------



## northernmouse83

Hi all, I'm looking for someone who has 100-150 points available to transfer for Cdn $$.  Please let me know asap!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## MickeyFans!

BLT owners since 2010!


----------



## rothesay

I'm a want to be owner.  I just got an offer accepted at OKW and the contract will be going to ROFR as soon as the seller sign back.  Hopefully, I will be able to join you guys as DVC members.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

rothesay said:


> I'm a want to be owner.  I just got an offer accepted at OKW and the contract will be going to ROFR as soon as the seller sign back.  Hopefully, I will be able to join you guys as DVC members.



Best of luck on the contract!  Are you from Rothesay NB by any chance?


----------



## Boolar

I dont understand the vacation club thing at all.  Anyone have any good information for someone feeling dumb at the moment?


----------



## Dujung

Recently joined DVC, needed more points. Potentially as a transfer versus renting. I would like to get it from a Canadian DVC member. Any suggestions where to start?


----------



## Dujung

Any Canadian DVC members willing to sell/ transfer points? I am seeking for points transfer for an upcoming 2017 trip. Seeking about 50 to 125 points.


----------



## rothesay

Dujung said:


> Any Canadian DVC members willing to sell/ transfer points? I am seeking for points transfer for an upcoming 2017 trip. Seeking about 50 to 125 points.



I'm not sure about forum rules as I believe all DVC points for Rent Trade has to go through the proper forum.

http://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-trade.29/

But if there is a way for me to contact you, I may be able to help you out here.


----------



## Dujung

rothesay said:


> I'm not sure about forum rules as I believe all DVC points for Rent Trade has to go through the proper forum.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-trade.29/
> 
> But if there is a way for me to contact you, I may be able to help you out here.



Oh okay. Im new to this DVC and trying to figure it all out. My problem or question is how does renting work? I have 150 points to spend for next year if total for a family trip of 7 days next year but i need more points. I need about 220 to 250 in total. How do i use my 150 points and gain ot rent the rest and still stay at one 2 bedroom suit under one reservation? Or would i have to get two reservations and during our stay there at one point move to a dofferent room?


----------



## Dujung

Dujung said:


> Oh okay. Im new to this DVC and trying to figure it all out. My problem or question is how does renting work? I have 150 points to spend for next year if total for a family trip of 7 days next year but i need more points. I need about 220 to 250 in total. How do i use my 150 points and gain ot rent the rest and still stay at one 2 bedroom suit under one reservation? Or would i have to get two reservations and during our stay there at one point move to a dofferent room?


 
My contact is dujung@gmail.com


----------



## Ally08

Just bought at Poly. Super excited!


----------



## Canadian Frank

Just passed ROFR on Friday for 200 points at VGF.  You can add me to the list


----------



## milena2008

DVC member since 2011.
Bought 150 SSR at first, then add on 50 SSR and 110 AKV... Wish we would have bought BWV when the exchange rate was lower!!


----------



## Mackysmycat

Aulani is our home resort!


----------



## Jeina Jeniffer

We bought at Poly too!


----------



## Canadian Girl

We have 116 AKL but bought from Disney. Resales seem so much cheaper. We live in Atlantic Canada and after three years, have finally stripped out our extra points and now can only borrow our next use year's with our 27 banked. The schools moved to combine March Break and Easter next year so stuck with the highest season and a Dec. use year. I can see skipping Disney in 2019 for a year.


----------



## RatherDrive

Canadian Girl said:


> We have 116 AKL but bought from Disney. Resales seem so much cheaper. We live in Atlantic Canada and after three years, have finally stripped out our extra points and now can only borrow our next use year's with our 27 banked. The schools moved to combine March Break and Easter next year so stuck with the highest season and a Dec. use year. I can see skipping Disney in 2019 for a year.


We are at BWV. I hear you about the school times and the high season costs.  Due partly to this we have skipped Disney World for two years. We decided to bank and borrow so we can go to Aulani in style this summer.


----------



## SplashMom

Aulani is fabulous! You will love it!


----------



## SplashMom

Canadian Girl said:


> The schools moved to combine March Break and Easter next year so stuck with the highest season and a Dec. use year.



Where in Atlantic Canada do you live? I didn't think there were any changes to the March Break next year...NS is from March 12-16 and NB is from 5-9. Not sure of the others. It may be cheaper if it is later.


----------



## peace_all

Can you please add us to your list? We have been DVC members since Jan 2015, have 150 points at BCV.


----------



## AdventureMom+1

Just bought at AKL! I was able to cancel my cash reservation for August for a 1 bedroom at Copper Creek! And have AKL planned for 2018


----------



## FindingTheMouse

Jambo.  We just purchased DVC last week while in WDW.  Toured the new Copper Creek Cabins which are amazing.  We purchased resale direct from Disney.  75 points with Use Year of August and none of the points for 2016 were used.  Just banked those points and now have 150 in just a few days to use towards a bigger family vacation hopefully in the spring of 2018.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Hi guys! I need to go through everybody's comments. BUT! Thought I'd pop on here to say hi and that we are starting to talk about DVC and buying in. We aren't ready yet, but the research has commenced. I was hoping to get a dvc room stay at a discounted rate through a promo to our American DVC friends, but...unfortunately...me as a Canadian do not apply to the conditions.  Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## KnightFamily

Finally able to add our Family to this List. Bought AKV Resale in April and finalized in July!


----------



## Honeystar120608

KnightFamily said:


> Finally able to add our Family to this List. Bought AKV Resale in April and finalized in July!


How would I read up on resales. curious to see how that works.


----------



## KnightFamily

Honeystar120608 said:


> How would I read up on resales. curious to see how that works.



Go to the DVC section on this board under Purchasing DVC. Everyone will help you out and make sure you understand the best options for your family. Usually that is a resale contract and then a direct purchase add on of 25 points. Going the resale route is a longer time frame (ours was 3 months) but our 100 points only cost $7800 USD all in. Resale allowed us to get more points that way.


----------



## EricMat

Simply wanted to add my name to the growing list of Canadian DVC owners.
We own 200 BLT points since 2014


----------



## tiredmommyof3

You can add my name to the list.  We have been owners since 2016 at AKL and we live in beautiful BC


----------



## MarieCC

EricMat said:


> Simply wanted to add my name to the growing list of Canadian DVC owners.
> We own 200 BLT points since 2014


Hey!  i'm from Quebec City too! I just wanted to know where did you buy your DVC? Directly from Disney or resale? If in resale, can you tell me exactly where you bought? Is it complicated to do it that way as a canadian? (Sorry in advance for all those questions  )


----------



## Canadian Girl

SplashMom said:


> Where in Atlantic Canada do you live? I didn't think there were any changes to the March Break next year...NS is from March 12-16 and NB is from 5-9. Not sure of the others. It may be cheaper if it is later.


Just saw your question. We live on PEI. Hopefully combining the break and Easter will not be a regular thing going forward.


----------



## fab1976

New owner at Polynesian! DVC is something I have looked into many many times over the years and after convincing my husband to go to an info session just to get the free gc and fast passes, he figured out it is actually something that works for us! We have started out small but I see us adding more in the future, again will wait for him to realize that himself!


----------



## mernin

We are new owners at AKV!  We just finished our resale purchase for 120 pts at the end of October.  Can’t wait for our first official visit on our own points!


----------



## Goodwill234

Hello! We're fellow Canadians from BC as well, and I'm interested in purchasing into DVC. We just got back from our trip, and stayed at both the Poly and Boardwalk DVC studios, and loved it. Poly especially. We're thinking about starting small, and then adding on later if we really utilize it. Anyways, I have a few questions:

1. As Canadians, how did you guys pay for the membership? Did you have to do a bank wire transfer, or could you do credit card? Also, with the yearly dues, do you do that at the beginning of each year with another wire transfer? Do you guys pay the yearly dues monthly or yearly? 
2. Have any of you guys sold your membership? What's the tax implications on selling it? Are there any tax implications being a Canadian and owning DVC? 
3. Have you guys had any trouble booking using DVC points? Is it possible to get a week in a row or have you guys had to piece together days at different resorts? 
4. Anyone regretted their purchase? 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## ABCanada

Goodwill234 said:


> Hello! We're fellow Canadians from BC as well, and I'm interested in purchasing into DVC. We just got back from our trip, and stayed at both the Poly and Boardwalk DVC studios, and loved it. Poly especially. We're thinking about starting small, and then adding on later if we really utilize it. Anyways, I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. As Canadians, how did you guys pay for the membership? Did you have to do a bank wire transfer, or could you do credit card? Also, with the yearly dues, do you do that at the beginning of each year with another wire transfer? Do you guys pay the yearly dues monthly or yearly?


If you purchase direct you may use a Credit Card.  I would only do this with a USD or no FX fee card to avoid the 2.5% FX fee.
It has been awhile but I believe we used a money order for the resale purchases.
We pay our annual fees by Credit Card in January.  I believe you can only do monthly payments if you have a true US bank account. Most of the USD accounts though Canadian banks would not work.  There is likely more information in the banking sticky thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/usd-bank-accounts-and-credit-cards.1678988/


> 2. Have any of you guys sold your membership? What's the tax implications on selling it? Are there any tax implications being a Canadian and owning DVC?


 There is a recent thread on selling https://www.disboards.com/threads/any-canadians-sell-their-dvc-help.3647407/
There is a 15% withholding on sale. See the thread for more information.


> 3. Have you guys had any trouble booking using DVC points? Is it possible to get a week in a row or have you guys had to piece together days at different resorts?


There are certain room types, value and concierge, that are difficult to get.  If you book far enough in advance, > 7 months, there should be no issues for most rooms at your home resort.  Obviously peak times are also more difficult.  Studios, lowest points, tend to go first.


> 4. Anyone regretted their purchase?


Given we have added on three times I would say no.
Things to be aware of:
Most people use the cost of a studio to justify the purchase and end up staying in a larger unit.
When it is just the two of us we usually get a one bedroom.  Three or more is a two or three bedroom.
I suspect most people end up with considerably more points than they initially planned on.

I am interested in what you liked about Poly.  We had considered an add on there but held off.  What did love about it?


----------



## Goodwill234

Thanks for the input ABCanada. So you can pay your yearly dues on your Canadian credit card? 

I'm usually a pretty saavy traveller and we had travelled to Disney World in February of 2016 before our most recent trip a week ago. We stayed at the Best Western in Disney Springs when we went the first time, and a day at the All Star Resort (I had stayed there once about 10 years ago with my parents). Looking at the prices for the moderate and deluxe hotels, I couldn't imagine ever staying at one and didn't really understand why anyone would considering the price difference between the off site hotels at Disney Springs. We had booked to go back to the Best Western this trip, until we had an opportunity to stay at the DVC rooms at the Polynesian and Boardwalk through a connection and I finally understood why people pay the premium to stay onsite at a Disney resort. There really is a Disney bubble! 

It's interesting because we're from the West Coast, and have travelled to many of the Polynesian Islands, including Rarotonga and Hawaii, so we werent too sure what to expect at the Poly, but we loved it because of it's location and the rooms. I wouldn't say it's exactly like being on a Polynesian island, but its unique in a different way. We loved being able to hop on the monorail or ferryboat, and also being able to see the fireworks from the resort was pretty awesome. We also loved the double bathrooms and how large the rooms were. I also found it a lot quieter than the Boardwalk, our room at the Boardwalk was quite noisy. 

Currently, we're a family of four with 2 young boys aged 2 and 4, but we're expecting another one later next year. We do travel quite a bit, and usually we enjoy going somewhere new, but we've been to Disney World twice now within 2 years, and Disneyland twice within those two years. I don't know what it is about Disney, but in the past few years have found myself really interested in it, and really enjoying the parks. I guess for me it just feels like a place of inspiration, and a place to escape the realities of the world. I'm pretty sure we'll continue to go to Disney World for the next few years. 

With that being said, I'm weary of timeshares, and have heard nothing but bad things about them ever since I was young. I understand DVC is a bit different from your typical timeshare, but just wanted to get some opinions before we dive in. Resale seems reasonable if purchasing without finacing and if it's being utilized every year or every second year. I think my biggest concern is buying into it, and not being able to book a room.


----------



## deedubb

Goodwill234 said:


> With that being said, I'm weary of timeshares, and have heard nothing but bad things about them ever since I was young. I understand DVC is a bit different from your typical timeshare, but just wanted to get some opinions before we dive in. Resale seems reasonable if purchasing without finacing and if it's being utilized every year or every second year. I think my biggest concern is buying into it, and not being able to book a room.



I think the big difference with DVC is how easy it is to sell your timeshare if you decide in a few years that Disney no longer suits your family's vacation style.  It's unlikely you'll make money off it now, whereas those who bought many years ago certainly could.  However, you'll almost certainly get a big chunk of it back.  The other benefit is that it is very easy to rent your points if you decide to take a break from Disney for a few years.  If you love Disney, I think it's almost a no-brainer.

As for using your credit card, I don't believe you can do so if buying resale.  You can use it for the initial deposit, but the remaining funds must be wired or a money order.


----------



## pharm55

Goodwill234 said:


> Thanks for the input ABCanada. So you can pay your yearly dues on your Canadian credit card?
> 
> I'm usually a pretty saavy traveller and we had travelled to Disney World in February of 2016 before our most recent trip a week ago. We stayed at the Best Western in Disney Springs when we went the first time, and a day at the All Star Resort (I had stayed there once about 10 years ago with my parents). Looking at the prices for the moderate and deluxe hotels, I couldn't imagine ever staying at one and didn't really understand why anyone would considering the price difference between the off site hotels at Disney Springs. We had booked to go back to the Best Western this trip, until we had an opportunity to stay at the DVC rooms at the Polynesian and Boardwalk through a connection and I finally understood why people pay the premium to stay onsite at a Disney resort. There really is a Disney bubble!
> 
> It's interesting because we're from the West Coast, and have travelled to many of the Polynesian Islands, including Rarotonga and Hawaii, so we werent too sure what to expect at the Poly, but we loved it because of it's location and the rooms. I wouldn't say it's exactly like being on a Polynesian island, but its unique in a different way. We loved being able to hop on the monorail or ferryboat, and also being able to see the fireworks from the resort was pretty awesome. We also loved the double bathrooms and how large the rooms were. I also found it a lot quieter than the Boardwalk, our room at the Boardwalk was quite noisy.
> 
> Currently, we're a family of four with 2 young boys aged 2 and 4, but we're expecting another one later next year. We do travel quite a bit, and usually we enjoy going somewhere new, but we've been to Disney World twice now within 2 years, and Disneyland twice within those two years. I don't know what it is about Disney, but in the past few years have found myself really interested in it, and really enjoying the parks. I guess for me it just feels like a place of inspiration, and a place to escape the realities of the world. I'm pretty sure we'll continue to go to Disney World for the next few years.
> 
> With that being said, I'm weary of timeshares, and have heard nothing but bad things about them ever since I was young. I understand DVC is a bit different from your typical timeshare, but just wanted to get some opinions before we dive in. Resale seems reasonable if purchasing without finacing and if it's being utilized every year or every second year. I think my biggest concern is buying into it, and not being able to book a room.



Hi - you may already have all the answers you need on this but in case not I thought I would chime in.
Yes you can use a Canadian credit card to pay dues - that is how we do it every year and they are due Jan 15.  In order to set up monthly payments you need a USD bank account in the US so we aren't able to do that as we don't have one of those.
We own at Aulani (direct) and Grand Cali (resale) and have stayed at Grand Cali, BLT, Kidani and Grand Floridian.  We are booking another trip this summer in Florida and looking at Beach Club and Copper Creek.  Because we are mainly booking 2 bedroom villas we have never had a problem getting a room when we wanted it as long as we were booking 7-11 months out.  With that though there are resorts you can get within the 7 month window; just may not be the one that was your first choice or view etc. With our work we have to plan that far ahead (7-11 months) anyway so that hasn't been a problem.  Having said that tho we have not tried to book in Florida during F&W in the fall as that time of year is more difficult for us to travel so when we have gone then it has been to California where we have home advantage so getting a room hasn't been a problem there either.  When most people buy into DVC the biggest problem for them seems to be having enough points to go as often or stay as long as they want provided they can afford the purchase and the maintenance fees as there are lots that end up in foreclosure or up for sale quickly on the resale sites.  I would never recommend buying a timeshare if you couldn't afford to buy it outright as they are not good investments BUT if you are going to buy a timeshare this is definitely the one to have especially if you are a disney fan.  We made the decision to not travel to Disney in 2017 and to rent out our extra points that we wouldn't need or be able to use for a 2017 trip.  We did that through David's and it was super easy and fast.  If renting out your points tho you want to make sure you rent them when they still have home booking advantage as you will get paid more for them.
The biggest disadvantage to being a Canadian DVC owner other than the exchange rate is the high airline prices to travel to California or Florida compared to what the americans can get similar flights for.  If you are lucky enough to live close to the US border you may be able to take advantage of that but we are too far away.
I have never regretted our DVC purchase and look forward to using it long term.  We have another timeshare that we bought in 1998 (non-Disney) and I regret that one every year when I pay the maintenance fees and wish we didn't have it.  The locations we can book with it are not great and quite run down compared to Disney and we struggle every year to use our week as it is so restrictive.  Disney is much more flexible and easy to use, just pricey.
Did you guys end up buying into DVC?


----------



## Goodwill234

Hey, we did end up buying into DVC through resale at SSR and our deed just got recorded on Friday! Now it's just waiting for the membership info to get mailed. I'm still wondering if we made the right decision, but I guess time will tell. I did purchase with cash, there would've been no way I would've financed something like this. We're hoping to make an annual family tradition of going to Disney for Christmas or Halloween for a week. Once I get our membership info I'll post with our timeline and buying as Canadians if anyone's interested!


----------



## pharm55

Goodwill234 said:


> Hey, we did end up buying into DVC through resale at SSR and our deed just got recorded on Friday! Now it's just waiting for the membership info to get mailed. I'm still wondering if we made the right decision, but I guess time will tell. I did purchase with cash, there would've been no way I would've financed something like this. We're hoping to make an annual family tradition of going to Disney for Christmas or Halloween for a week. Once I get our membership info I'll post with our timeline and buying as Canadians if anyone's interested!


That’s great!  Congrats!


----------



## cjbcam

Our deed closed on Dec 18. We still have not received mail with member ids and stuff. How long on average does it take.


----------



## FindingTheMouse

You can add us to the list.  We purchased AKV last summer, resale direct from Disney.  Started small, we were able to buy 75 pts and they contract had 75 points from 2016 still unused.  We are already thinking of adding more points through resale, non direct from Disney.  Will probably do same UY and resort.  Our first DVC trip is coming up in 50 days and hopefully a trip in December when the 11 month window opens for the days we want to go.  Our trip in March is a split stay.  Three nights in Jambo standard view and 3 nights in Kidani with a savannah view.


----------



## Goodwill234

cjbcam said:


> Our deed closed on Dec 18. We still have not received mail with member ids and stuff. How long on average does it take.



You should call in. Ours closed on Jan 4th and deed was recorded on Jan 5th. I called in today to get the member id and activation code and points and everything was already loaded on account. They were actually super helpful, stayed on the phone with me when I signed up the account too. Supposedly ours was already on record since January 11th.


----------



## mort1331

You can add us to the list. Been members for 5 years just have never come on this link. We have 2 contracts both SSR. Waiting for the dollar to go back to per to add more on.


----------



## bcwife76

Please add us to the list!!! We just came back from Hawaii where we purchased our first contract, direct with Aulani being 'home'


----------



## Roguez

Please add us too!!! Just closed on our OKW purchase...woot!


----------



## stfxkid

Me too. OKW through resale, just got my membership number and have already booked 4 days at VB for May 2-4 and a week in September at AK. So excited!!!!


----------



## igrsod

Goodwill234 said:


> You should call in. Ours closed on Jan 4th and deed was recorded on Jan 5th. I called in today to get the member id and activation code and points and everything was already loaded on account. They were actually super helpful, stayed on the phone with me when I signed up the account too. Supposedly ours was already on record since January 11th.


Did you need any particular information to get them to help you.  I called today and the girl I spoke with, said that since I was Canadian I would have to wait until the welcome package came in the mail.  She said something about Americans having their Social Security Number attached to the contract, whereas Canadians do not have this info and such they can't help me over the phone.


----------



## igrsod

Please add us... we are new members at AKL.  Still waiting for my welcome letter.... then I will be booking our first DVC trip.


----------



## igrsod

fab1976 said:


> New owner at Polynesian! DVC is something I have looked into many many times over the years and after convincing my husband to go to an info session just to get the free gc and fast passes, he figured out it is actually something that works for us! We have started out small but I see us adding more in the future, again will wait for him to realize that himself!


We just bought at AKL.  Have you done a DVC stay yet?  If so, how was the whole process?


----------



## stfxkid

I'm a Canadian and I called in and got it by choosing option two on the phone, it took another two weeks to get anything in the mail. This was last month.


----------



## fab1976

igrsod said:


> We just bought at AKL.  Have you done a DVC stay yet?  If so, how was the whole process?



Sorry I didn’t respond earlier!!! We did one lonely night at Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani last month, our first full stay will be February. I didn’t call in for either of them but apparently should have! I have had no issues, have just heard they try for extra good experiences for first time stays.


----------



## ericar

Please add me. Just got ROFR passed for AK DVC.


----------



## VianSa

Hello please add us. We own points at AKL and SSR. 

Thanks!


----------



## DarkAngel

Hi there! We are newly DVC members since October! Please add to the list  POLY is our home  with wanting moreeeeeeeeeee silly addonitis...the struggle is real!


----------



## allykat73

Please add us!   We are members at Poly and Copper Creek.


----------



## Mikamarii

Hello,
We’re owners at BLT since 2011.


----------



## Yahweh

Just finished our purchase of 100 Polynesian points.  Bought it resale, but hoping to get 75 more direct when we are down in January.


----------



## Morganjannelle

My husband and I are new to use (resale) owners at the Grand Floridian. We're taking our fist ever DVC trip in November.


----------



## Toller

Hi!  You can count me in.  My husband and I have owned at BLT since 2010.


----------



## Stitch&co

We are happy Canucks also! Home resort Aulani since it opened. We try to go every year but as our family has grown the flights can be somewhat cost prohibitive. I haven’t tried renting points yet, but thinking of it this year...


----------



## TammyLynn33

Add me . I just bought into Riviera over Easter .. excited but bummmed as we already had a trip booked for us thanksgiving and can’t use until riviera opens .. sigh


----------



## Memojo

Please add me as well.  Owners at BCV and BWV since 2007.  Best decision we ever made!!!


----------



## rspencer38

Just bought Riviera, so you can me to the list!


----------



## Davev77

We bought OKW in August, love to be added to the list


----------



## okw2012

Welcome home @Davev77!


----------



## genia11

I have lurked here for a while.  We are owners at SSR since 2014.


----------



## JoAmiro

We own at SSR, I wish i found this thread when we bought two years ago!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

I asked this over in the DVC forum but as I'm Canadian, things are slightly different.

I really want DH to check it out when we're there in March. I'm considering waiting til our travel trailer is paid out (2 years or so) and then buying at the new Disneyland DVC when it opens as we're west coasters.

A friend is a DVC owner and she suggested I get 100points direct to get the perks (because I am an AP holder for the discounts mostly), then buy any more I'd want at resale. I checked out Aulani, and could get another 72 for a reasonable rate, however the two together is as much as a new car!

Do we need to get financing through an American bank, or can we get a loan through a Canadian institution?

Details would be welcome.


----------



## Marv_barr

Please add myself to the list. Purchased a extended OKW contract in 2019!


----------



## SMC23

Just found our forum. Please add me to the Canuck list.  Happy DVC owner since 2018.

100pt CCV direct and we’re now hooked. Thinking of adding more points direct shortly.


----------



## gskywalker

Canadian Harmony said:


> I asked this over in the DVC forum but as I'm Canadian, things are slightly different.
> 
> I really want DH to check it out when we're there in March. I'm considering waiting til our travel trailer is paid out (2 years or so) and then buying at the new Disneyland DVC when it opens as we're west coasters.
> 
> A friend is a DVC owner and she suggested I get 100points direct to get the perks (because I am an AP holder for the discounts mostly), then buy any more I'd want at resale. I checked out Aulani, and could get another 72 for a reasonable rate, however the two together is as much as a new car!
> 
> Do we need to get financing through an American bank, or can we get a loan through a Canadian institution?
> 
> Details would be welcome.



I can't help on the financing.   I assume that anyone who wants financing from the States would use the rate financing they have at disney which is quite high, something around 10% or higher.   At home I would think it would be something like a HELOC(home equity line of credit) or a regular LOC.  If there is another option with a good mortgage rate I am definitely interested when we add to our current contract.

We bought a 75 point contract at OKW in Sept mainly for the Annual Pass Benefits.  It cost us 16k CDN and we saved 4k CDN on this years annual passes alone(7 annual passes).  I want to buy more on resale but will likely wait until the dollar improves.


----------



## BLT9664

I'd like to join the list. Home resort BLT. Member since BLT opened.


----------



## Supercalafragilistic

Please add me to the list.  Home resort BLT. Member since 10 days ago


----------



## FinnFogg

Glad to have stumbled into this post. Add us to the list!  We bought our first contract (OKW) 5 years ago and have bought three more (all at Aulani) since then.


----------



## nicmc1986

In the process of purchasing a resale contract (130 points at SSR). It's currently in the ROFR stage with Disney. Can't wait until everything is finalized. I'll probably end up buying 100 points direct at some point in time.


----------



## nicmc1986

Canadian Harmony said:


> I asked this over in the DVC forum but as I'm Canadian, things are slightly different.
> 
> I really want DH to check it out when we're there in March. I'm considering waiting til our travel trailer is paid out (2 years or so) and then buying at the new Disneyland DVC when it opens as we're west coasters.
> 
> A friend is a DVC owner and she suggested I get 100points direct to get the perks (because I am an AP holder for the discounts mostly), then buy any more I'd want at resale. I checked out Aulani, and could get another 72 for a reasonable rate, however the two together is as much as a new car!
> 
> Do we need to get financing through an American bank, or can we get a loan through a Canadian institution?
> 
> Details would be welcome.


You can finance through a Canadian company. I currently have a Line of Credit that I've opened to pay for my DVC once it passes ROFR. If you are buying resale, contact the title company to see how they want the money sent to them. My intent with the LOC is to pay it off in a year and not hold too much interest on the property.


----------



## MichelleTO

Add us to the list - purchased Poly December use year last fall, just in time to get the 75 point limit for the perks. Then were able to book a Poly Studio for a Nov 2020 trip - and now this. We had planned to get APs as we were then going to do a big family trip for the 50th in Oct 2021. But now everything is in question - first will they open the border? and will be able to book the parks we want? Our grand plan was to enjoy food and wine hopping between parks and then enjoy the Christmas decorations - given we would have APs. Now we are considering renting out that reservation if the booking of park days becomes a challenge. Right now I wouldn't even consider going to the US given the number of infections - not that we really can. I honestly don't see how they can turn around the infection rate by this fall without a vaccine - which I don't think is likely. Sadly the answer is simple, social distance, wear a mask, wash your hands. That is how countries are managing to control this.I do hope the US has a turn for the better.


----------



## NappilyEverAfter.

Anyone actually planning a trip from Canada before Christmas? I have flights and an expiring points reservation for late October. i am working from home so can do the 14 days quarantine. Only the land boarder is closed and flight is super cheap. I dont foresee any other issues apart from health insurance or future park closure. Any input.


----------



## hcortesis

NappilyEverAfter. said:


> Anyone actually planning a trip from Canada before Christmas? I have flights and an expiring points reservation for late October. i am working from home so can do the 14 days quarantine. Only the land boarder is closed and flight is super cheap. I dont foresee any other issues apart from health insurance or future park closure. Any input.


I just cancelled our October 2 bedroom BCV res. yesterday.  Although I think we would have been ok to have gone, we have upcoming trips in Jan, Feb. and March so we decided to concentrate on those.  From what I have been reading, Disney seems like they are doing quite a bit to insure their guests are as safe as possible.  Also hoping for a vaccine by early winter.


----------



## MichelleTO

Add us to the list,  we are Poly home resort as of Sept 2019 - Dec use year.


----------



## gisele2

Add me to the list, new member since august 2020. BLT home resort.


----------



## FinnFogg

Add me to the list. OKW (resale) owner since 2015  Have since added on another 3 resale contracts at Aulani.


----------



## zebsterama

Please add me to the list; we just purchased a 170P VGF resale contract - passed ROFR yesterday.

Should have done this long long ago (rented a lot of points over the years)  .... anyhoooooo ... it is what it is 

Someday we'll have to buy direct to get the AP discount  --- one miracle at a time.

Crossing my fingers - hoping Reflections (or reasonable facsimile) is back in play over the next 3 years.


----------



## Isabelle12345

Please add me to the list
Poly 100pt contact purchased in June 
Back then I thought for sure we could use our 2019 banked points in March 2021 but now who knows?
At least some day we should be able to travel in the US again so I looking at the long term here and trying to stay positive!
What is everybody doing with their expiring points? Can you rent them from Canada? Or is there a way to transfer/donate them?


----------



## newdeal

I am a member since about 2013 or so.  135 points at SSR bought resale


----------



## DisneyMum2018

We are on Vancouver Island and bought 100pts at Saratoga a few years ago!


----------



## Minniemoo15

We are have been members since 2019. 250 Poly points ... sure missing home right about now!


----------



## mdonald

New DIS member here and Canadian DVC member since 2019 - Direct RR 380 points


----------



## Benchedguy

Member since 2019 at Poly.  And as of today, just bought another OKW contract


----------



## smisale

Welcome Home AKL-HH


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

New VGF member


----------



## disneyfan123

DisneyMum2018 said:


> We are on Vancouver Island and bought 100pts at Saratoga a few years ago!



Hey, we are on VI as well and looking into purchasing DVC at SSR, too. How did you purchase it? Direct from Disney or resale? Did you make the purchase from home or while you were in Florida?


----------



## Memojo

Member since 2007 at BWV & BCV … can’t wait to get back home!


----------



## Dismom18

Joined DVC in 2020 at RR and just added on at BLT


----------



## Canadian Harmony

We just purchased DVC in April 21 at Aulani.
So
Freakin'
Happy!


----------



## Aladora

Not sure if I am allowed to ask this and please delete this post if I am not!

Are there any Canadian owners who are looking to rent enough points for a 2 bedroom VGC stay next March? Please pm me if you fit this description.


----------



## MTH

2009 - BLT
2017 - POLY
2020 - OKW
2022 - POLY, OKW, Boardwalk, ?

Can't wait to get back home <3


----------



## sahmoffour

New direct SSR members, and waiting to hear on ROFR on a resale contract as well. 
SO HAPPY to be able to include ourselves as official DVC members!!!


----------



## Tmarmac

Owner at Aulani since 2015 - heading back there January 1, 2021.


----------



## bigorsmall

Happy New Year!
New DVC member at BWV and planning to add more points at Aulani. 
Since we live in Vancouver, also waiting to buy Disneyland Tower.


----------



## joerohdesearring

Owner at poly since 2020. Still trying to take our welcome home trip


----------



## Isamar

New DIS member from Canada here 
My husband and I own at BWV (2010), OKW 2015) and BLT (2021).


----------



## koncra

Ontarian DVC couple checking in!
AKL 120 points(2020)
OKW 50 points(2021 but now in process of selling)
Poly 75 points(2022 in ROFR)


----------



## Canadian Tom

Canadian Tom is Canadian


----------



## mamaofsix

Just became new members, please add us to the list.     Direct GFV 225 points...  

We were just at Disney in March and stayed off property.  Already planning for our Welcome Home stay in Spring of 2024!


----------



## hcortesis

mamaofsix said:


> Just became new members, please add us to the list.     Direct GFV 225 points...
> 
> We were just at Disney in March and stayed off property.  Already planning for our Welcome Home stay in Spring of 2024!


Good for you.  We are members at VGF also.  Do you really plan on not visiting till 2024?  I guess you'll have a nice amount of points to use by then.


----------



## mamaofsix

hcortesis said:


> Good for you.  We are members at VGF also.  Do you really plan on not visiting till 2024?  I guess you'll have a nice amount of points to use by then.


Well, we were just at Disney a few weeks ago, so we are good to wait.  Saving up our points to stay in a 2 bedroom villa in 2024


----------



## hcortesis

mamaofsix said:


> Well, we were just at Disney a few weeks ago, so we are good to wait.  Saving up our points to stay in a 2 bedroom villa in 2024


Very nice.  We just did the exact same thing.  2 bedroom a couple of weeks ago.  Have fun in 2024!


----------



## smisale

Stayed at AKL 2 bedroom at Christmas then book a 2 Bedroom at Jambo House for March Break 2023


----------



## CanadianGoofies

We just got our points added to our account on Monday and are now officially DVC members.  100 points at Poly.  We were able to book a 1 bedroom at BWV for the end of summer and add it to our trip we rented at Copper Creek.  This will be our first trip since February 2020, can't wait to be back.


----------

